# Jen's "able-bodied" Journal - healthy n' happy!!



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Todays a *NEW* day. Im going to focus on living life to the fullest. 100% Enjoyment and Happiness!!. No boundaries. Just living each day as it is given to me, carefree of what others think. I have goals in life and Im not letting anything stand in my way. If I decide Im going to pack up and go to Egypt for the weekend, then so be it, Im going.  
  I just want to be able to be successful to MY standards, not living up to anyone else expectations but mine. If life decides to throw me lemons, Ill make lemonade (with sugar and enjoy it!)


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 6, 2004)

Good luck Jen! I agree, focus on being happy and enjoying yourself, no more precontest dieting! Looking forward to seeing some new PR's set here.


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Are you still gonna compete hon?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks Mike!!  
you betcha I wanna start to hit some PR's! 

JIll - no
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=543650#post543650


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Oops, just read your other journal. I support you 100%, as you ahev done for me. Keep up the hard work hunny!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Jen, this is great news  I was a bit worried about you there for a while, you didn't seem too happy  It's all about balance and competing is not for everyone. I don't think it's a thing for me either. If you decide to do it later on that's great, if not that's great too  You are an amazing person and you deserve the world 
PM me if you want to talk honey


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks ladies!!  
you know Jenny.... others noticed I wasnt happy either. and thats important to me in life. I dont think I ever want to compete.. not worth it to me IMO.. for my life anyways. and If I ever even THINK of competiing again somone kick my butt and remind me of how I felt.. although I highly doubt it will cross my mind again! too much more to life I want!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey honey! I just  posted in your other journal-- I think you took the words out of my mouth in your other journal last post.
I totally understand! You are a wonderful person who is going to be very successful in life!! 
I don't think competing is for me either!!!!!

I support you all the way


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

What type of diet do you plan to follow now AJ?


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 6, 2004)

It feels really good once you've made the decision, doesn't it?   All the stress and pressure goes away.

Do what makes you feel good, but remember that "moderation" is the key to happiness and health.  

Good Luck and make yourself happy!!!


----------



## jstar (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey AJ!

You have a great attitude & that will guarantee your success in any situation you face in your life! I can definitely relate to some of the things you've addressed. When I originally wanted to compete a few yrs ago there was no such thing as Figure so I had to go with BB (can't do Fitness-no gymnastics background & very inflexible).  Anyways preparing was a total shock and I had no one to advise me. I did go to a BB camp/training thingy to learn from the experts but still felt lost and alone. I ended up dropping out to resume a normal life. Then I got the urge to compete the following year in the same show. I got all fired up, prepared, even paid for an online trainer but still dropped out. At that point I felt dismayed and that I shouldn't even attempt doing this anymore. All the dieting and training does take a toll and the worst part is that no one around you GETS IT and most think it's some sort of bimbo bikini contest or a freaky bb show - neither is true of course.  I felt a lot like you do now - like why should I care about getting a stupid trophy and impressing people around me? I am certainly not torturing myself like this for anyone other than myself...so I resolved to forget competing totally. Then 2 things happened - first they starting having "Figure" comps where you don't have to perform a grueling posing routine or fitness routine.  2 - I realized I was not alone. There is a great lady in my area that has a choreography practice & designs routines for all the fitness girls in my area (and some who are far away too!) she also works with a nutritionist (former natty bb/fitness chick) and they have formed quite a great group for all girls who compete - fitness, figure and bb. Can I PM you about it? The thing is that with all the girls I've met now and all the great friends I've made through this group of girls, it is more like a party atmosphere at our comps. We have a blast! One other thing to keep in mind is that dieting for bb is way harder than dieting for Figure - in bb you have to get as lean and as many striations and veins as you can, whereas in Figure that look is penalized. In Fitness America in particular most girls are softer than you are now! 

sorry, I do respect your decision not to compete totally. I just wanted to give you another point of view. I will be here for ya no matter what tho! GL!!!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Todays a *NEW* day. Im going to focus on living life to the fullest. 100% Enjoyment and Happiness!!. No boundaries. Just living each day as it is given to me, carefree of what others think. I have goals in life and Im not letting anything stand in my way. If I decide Im going to pack up and go to Egypt for the weekend, then so be it, Im going.
> I just want to be able to be successful to MY standards, not living up to anyone else expectations but mine. If life decides to throw me lemons, Ill make lemonade (with sugar and enjoy it!)




This is something I can most certainly relate to!  

Jen, whatever in life you decide on whether it's having the best damn body in the world to going to Egypt or deciding on having a spectacular evening doing whatever with whomever!

I think Bon Jovi said it best!!  "It's My Life... I'm gonna live forever!"  

I'm with ya 120 %!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 6, 2004)

I had to log on from work to comment about this AJ!  You are an impressive young woman!  You are such a cheerleader...I know you hate that   but you inspire so many people on this board.  I am so proud of you for realizing what you really want to do and going for it! I see so many people get caught up in dieting and focusing on this diet and that diet (I am a huge offender of this myself.)  I am back to a plan that works for me and I am happy.  I can eat whatever I want (that often includes a piece of chocolate each night) as long as I stick within my allotted guidelines.  I run my training schedule and lift when I supposed to.  I've also been giving Pilates a try.  I am happy 

You have inspired me today with your decision and I commend you as well as wish you every piece of happiness (or natty PB) that your heart desires.  There is so much more that I'd love to ramble on with but the IS boys might get after me! 

Hugs to you sweetie


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 6, 2004)

You do what makes you happy ... I just hope you don't throw away all the work you've done to achieve your current bod! Keep lifting sweetie!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 6, 2004)

Jen ... congrats on deciding to be HAPPY!!  THAT is what is important, doing what is right for you!!!  I am there for you Babe!!  If ya need to talk, PM me!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

I think that I love you all! ... no I take that back. I KNOW I do!  

Jill- no specific diet plan. I dont want to get wrapped up in the fine guidelines or specfics of something that I HAVE to follow. Ive dieted before, both for myself and now precom, Ive ate to build muscle, and Ive ate to be healthy... and that is what Im going to do. Be healthy and not get fat.  I do have a possible photo shoot for fitness appearal catalogue here in a couple weeks so I have to stay together for a while. hehe. 
I just want to maintain... Im not looking to add more muscle anymore. I just want to lift heavy! 

LBN- I feel a million times better. I feel as though a ton of stress has just vanished. no more constant worrying! 

Jstar- Im glad that there is someone that can relate to how I felt. I really dont think Ill ever want to compete again. I know figures an option.. heck Im too lean for that now at 10%bf..and I have too much muscle anyways. I just think that for now in my life I want to enjoy it and not push myself to a competitive level..live life for me. ya know. but you can most certainly PM me if you'd like girl! thanks!

David- OMG!! funny story. In my grade 12 health class we had to pick a song that best described ourselves and play it to the class and then tell why it was us. anyways I picked "Its my Life" by Bon Jovi!!!  thats SOO ironic that you shoud bring that up! lol 
the song is veryyyy true tho! 
I really appreciate your understanding!

Heather- could you pass me some tissues girl?  aww that was so touching, really. I dont know how anyone could call me an inspriation, gosh.. I told a few ppl today that I wasnt going to compete and they said that I just didnt have the disipline to get to stage.. unless they actaully put themselves through the hellish diet I think they should shut their traps. 
I always was a big believer in moderation and enjoying life.. although I do tend to me hard on myself a lot I hate seeing others get down on themselves for one slip up. life isnt a day long, its many years.. and it takes time for us to reach our goals. and enjoying every part of it as we attempt to get there is what counts eh! 
basically to sum it up I just want to live a joyful and satisfied life and not let bb consume me and become an obsession where it goes to extremes. thanks for the support girl! husg backatcha!

NT- thanks! dont you worry... NONE of my hard work is going down the drain. I will continue to work heard and lift.. its my passion. but competing is not!

thanks Cyndi!!  can always count on everyones supprt!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good decision sweetie!! You've got my support no matter what you do!! You've already got a "competition body" in my opinion so why mess with perfection


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

****BIG HUGS****

I'm so glad you're going to do what makes you happy, that is much more important.

No more sad Jen only happyyyyy


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Have a wonderful weekend Jen!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

aww ncgirl! thats too nice of you!  thanks girl!

you got it Greek! *hugs* back! no more sad! only happy!!!  

thanks Stace! hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

Feb 6th

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
1can tuna
mush/lettuce
coffee w/1T half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 4-
150g chicken
peppers/broc/mushrooms
coffee w/1T. half/half

meal 5-
125g chicken
2 egg whites
1T. pb
broc.peppers.mush

meal 6- 
whey protein-casein/egg (30g) 

 training = back/bi's
-bent over bb rows
70/10(warmupset) 90/12, 100/10, 110/6.5, 110/6
-t bar rows
90/11, 90/11, 110/8
-isolateral row
90/12, 110/10, 110/9
-nautilus pullovers
100/10, 100/10, 110/8
-standing bb curls
50/12, 60/10, 60/9
-lying incl alt db curls
20/9, 20/8 drop 15/9, 20/8 drop 15/10
-straight bar cable curls
40/9, 40/9 drop 20/12, 40/8 drop 20/11*

*that is a VERY weird cable machine.. those weights are seriously off. I swear. I used to curl wauyyyy more at the cable machine back home.. the weight numbers just dont seem right to me. ah well. thats what I got according to the machine. lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Crazy workout girl!!! You are so strong! Got the 1/2 n 1/2 under control, ya for me! Have a super weekend sunhine, Im stuck at work alllll weekend! Atleast I can play on IM!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks Jill! (although I disagree with my strengtth) I plan on working to build it up more!all this weak sillyness is out the window! 
ughh work all weekend? I work tomarrow and thats it. where do you work?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, I guess I can drop in and say hi.  Even though your not competing.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

for sure PreMier! dont be a stranger!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2004)

I sense a ray of light followed by warmthness and heat.  I detect it's coming from Halifax, Canada!  Hey Jen!    Have a great weekend sweetie if I don't get to talk to ya online, Cutie!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

AJ, I work for Telus Mobility-the phone company.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 6, 2004)

aww thanks David! its actually dark here now.  you have a great weekend too! 

Jill- can u get me a deal on a cute piggy phone? haha I see them on billboards all the time.. SOO cute!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Ahhhh yes, those piggies!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> David- OMG!! funny story. In my grade 12 health class we had to pick a song that best described ourselves and play it to the class and then tell why it was us. anyways I picked "Its my Life" by Bon Jovi!!!  thats SOO ironic that you shoud bring that up! lol
> the song is veryyyy true tho!
> I really appreciate your understanding!


I've always believed, everything happens for a reason, including words written in a journal on the internet...



> I told a few ppl today that I wasnt going to compete and they said that I just didnt have the disipline to get to stage.. unless they actaully put themselves through the hellish diet I think they should shut their traps.


 


> I always was a big believer in moderation and enjoying life.. although I do tend to me hard on myself a lot I hate seeing others get down on themselves for one slip up. life isnt a day long, its many years.. and it takes time for us to reach our goals. and enjoying every part of it as we attempt to get there is what counts eh!


Again, GREAT for you babe, your very wise in your young years


----------



## jstar (Feb 7, 2004)

Just sayin' hi 

I just saw your pics...um, yeah, WOW  

very awesome Jen!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks Katie! Hope you have a wonderful trip girl! 

aww thank you jstar!!  very nice of you to say!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

Feb 7th

meal 1-
11 egg whites
1 yolk 
1 tsp olive oil 

meal 2-
whey protein-(46g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 3-
150g chicken
salad
2tsp olive oil 
coffee w/1T. half/half

meal 4-
150g chicken
1T. pb
broc/mush/lettuce
coffee w/1T. half/half

meal 5-
whey protein-egg/casein blend(42g)
5 fish oil caps

*no workout. rest day.. 1st time in a LONG time!!  felt good though since my back is SOO sore from yestardays workout! I would so LOVE a full body massage right now  hammies are still very sore from a couple days ago.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Feb 7th
> 11 egg whites




You stepped it up a notch! <----I've always wanted to use that smilie!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You stepped it up a notch! <----I've always wanted to use that smilie!



 ohh yahh baby added another! LOL!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 7, 2004)

Are you still carb-cycling? No big changes in diet yet?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

playing it cool with diet. no st PLAN, but I have a possible photo shoot for fitness apperal in a couple weeks.. so trying to be a good girl


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

atherjen did I read correctly? 

you are not going to compete April 3rd? 

why?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> atherjen did I read correctly?
> 
> you are not going to compete April 3rd?
> ...



you read correct Prince  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...3650#post543650
(where I explain why... its in red)


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

You just tried black olives for the first time yesterday? I could eat a whole can at once!! Can I have olives ladies??? BTW, what did you have at subway???


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Oooh, I agree, black olives rock  I was about to nibble on some today, but then I remembered that it's not in my contract and I slapped my fingers and closed the fridge 

I hope you're having a great day Jen


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

yuppers I thought why not.. Ill try them! I had cooked my chicken before I went to work but was out of lettuce or anything and Subway is right beside work so I stopped in and got a salad. I think Ill get olives again! black ones! 

I dont see why you cant have olives either... (you too Jenny)
1Tbsp. has 9 calories, and only 1g fat... (good fats too!) 

Thanks Jenny! Im just enjoy a day off work. gym was great!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you read correct Prince
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...3650#post543650
> (where I explain why... its in red)



invalid link?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

hmm Prince, its on the 2nd from last page in my comp journal.. I posted it all in red.  


Feb 8th

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
10 egg whites 
1 yolk 

meal 2-
150g chicken
mush/lettuce
coffee w/1T.half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60gcarbs) *
LeanMassMatrix **

meal 4-
oats(=60gcarbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 5-
Trioplex bar***  

meal 6-
8 egg whites
broc/mush/peppers


* - I put some SF FF butterscotch pudding powder in this.. Yumm!!  
** - had a sample pack of it to try.... first couple sips and I thought I was in heaven.... then I got disgusted with it and felt sick from it.. too thick or something.. icky.. and too cinnamony or something! I ended up throwing half of it up or more.... GROSS!
*** - I hadnt had one of those in FOREVER!! omg it was sooo good! choc coconut flav! Mmmm   

training = chest/tri's
-incl db press
25/10(warmupset) 35/11, 35/12, 40/9, 40/8
-flat db flys
25/10, 25/11, 30/9
-HS wide bench
90/12, 110/10, 110/11, 120/8
-unassited dips
11, 10, 10
-lying skullcrushers(ez curl bar)
45/13, 55/11, 55/10
-tri kickbacks
20/12, 25/9, 25/8
-vbar cable pushdowns
60/11, 60/10


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I *love* coconut! Now thats making me wanna try those bars..

Jen hon did you get double meat on your salad?

I get subway salads sometimes, they are a bit skimpy tho..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I *love* coconut! Now thats making me wanna try those bars..
> 
> Jen hon did you get double meat on your salad?
> ...




DO NOT try them!! you'll regret it!! haha just because they are so darn good. just like a macaroon!  but your starting Carb Cycling.... Jodi isnt going to allow them! lol

man o man the salads I get are huge!! huge container and I always ask for more veggies!  I never get the meats... they are ALL processed and high in sodium!!  I cooked my own chicken and then just put it in at work when I ate it.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

Sad to see your not competeing AJ I wanted to see you all ripped up 
Never mind, there's something great when people stand up for themselves and say "i need to look after myself" Be it a fat person or someone who is healthy and pusin the bar to far.
All the best babe, you are inspiring. 
Let me know when your going to Egypt


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> they are so darn good. just like a macaroon!


Ever try the chocolate covered ones? ahhhhhhh, a little piece of heaven


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 8, 2004)

Diet and training looks good Jen. Butterscotch huh, haha, bet that was good tasting! 

Keep it up. What day is the photoshoot?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Rissole! I think it would have been scary seeing me ripped up anyways.. my poor face would have sank in and looked boney.. NO thanks. not me!  
hmmm Egypt , who know, no set date.but when I decide to go nothings stoping me.. he 

chocolate covered macaroons Jill??? macaroons are chocolate!!! at least the ones Ive always had!  

Thanks Mike!  you betcha the butterscoth was good.. mmm  
photoshoot might be sat er sun. ugh.. hope it comes soon!

 gosh I slept 10 hours last nite too.. I Never sleep more than 7 or 8 at most. .. feelin good!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

damn jen i missed alot.
competing isnt for everyone and you look like you compete before you even started  so as long as you are happy so are we


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> damn jen i missed alot.
> competing isnt for everyone and you look like you compete before you even started  so as long as you are happy so are we



Thanks Jen! appreciate the support.  
Ill still be cheering you on!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Jen-  I love your journal, you are so super cute    Have a great day


----------



## jstar (Feb 9, 2004)

Morning AJ 

Hope your back is feeling better! Mine is all stiffed up today. I could really go for a massage too. Can you believe I've never had one?

What are you supposed to wear on your photo shoot? Fitness wear or a bathing suit? Either way, you will look amazing!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Shortstuff! thanks for dropping in girl!  you have a great day too! 

Hey jstar!
you've never had a back massage? omg.. Im in heaven!! and my feet too! and my legs. ahhh i need a full body massage soo bad!  
the shoot is supposed to just be fitness appearal.. for gyms catalogue. nothing big. lol but thanks hun! I have to hold off on the lil splurge until then. I was bad last nite and had a trioplex bar.  
have a great day girl!


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Can I have a trioplex bar?? Everyone raves about these things!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Can I have a trioplex bar?? Everyone raves about these things!




their evil I swear! 
hmmm I don't think Jodi will let you have any...actaully Im pretty sure she won't! (consider that a good thing)


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

I had black olives today! Jodi said it was ok occasionally.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL I think Ill have some olives tomarrow too JIll!  

Feb 9th

meal 1-
oats(=35gcarbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
150g chicken
mush/lettuce
coffee w/1 T half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 4-
150g chicken
1T pb
broc/mush/peppers

meal 5-
4 egg whites
mush/peppers
whey protein(27g) 

training = quads/calves
-bb squats
135/10(warmup set)  135/15, 185/10, 185/9, 205/6*
-hrztl. leg press(close)
180/16, 270/12, 270/12, 180/17
-walking lunges(arms in air)
3 rounds of gym 
-leg extensions
90/16, 110/11, 120/9 drop 70/8
-standing calf raise
220/14, 260/12, 260/11
-(1leg)calf press on leg press mach.
90/15, 90/16, 110/13

*If I dont get 7 of these next leg day Im going to let the bar squish me like an ant!!  

-ahhhh and I kinda overslept today too...  was real tired last nite and went to bed earlier than norm... and then still slept in late... 10 whoping hours of sleep.. crazy! guess my body needed it! only could fit in 5 meals today tho, usually always have 6.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Dont you have someone that can spot you at the gym?  If not then make sure you have the bars in the rack high enough so that you DONT squish yourself.(ofcourse you already knew this)


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

You are lucky you did legs today-thats what I have to look forward to tomorrow! Try spinach in your eggies yet? Spinach with fresh mushrooms is real good. I'm currently addicted to mushrooms.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dont you have someone that can spot you at the gym?  If not then make sure you have the bars in the rack high enough so that you DONT squish yourself.(ofcourse you already knew this)



nope no spots. train alone. 
and yes the bar on the bottom of the rack is there to catch the bar if I get bring it back up.... happened once.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

I train alone too... maybe you could ask someone for a spot?  I wouldnt mind spotting a hottie doing squats


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You are lucky you did legs today-thats what I have to look forward to tomorrow! Try spinach in your eggies yet? Spinach with fresh mushrooms is real good. I'm currently addicted to mushrooms.




lucky to go legs? well..... Im not fond of leg day. lol its painful. and wobbling home is torture. then I walked to the grocery store tonite.. the one a bit furthur away just so I could use my AirMiles card.  worth it. haha 
darn I forgot to get spinach. Will make note of that tomarrow. do you use the regular or baby? I love the baby spinach.. a lil more $$ tho. I love mushrooms too, as you can tell in my meals.  but I only like them cooked.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Any spinach will do Im sure! You do eat fresh mushrooms, right? Then you cook em up with your chicken? Tonight is dead at work....


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

PM- nanh I couldnt ask anyone... most of the guys around there when I am are squating less than me... would make them shrimps feel bad!  haha

yah yah Jill, fresh mushrooms and cook em with my cluck-cluck. 
what time do you work til?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> their evil I swear!
> hmmm I don't think Jodi will let you have any...actaully Im pretty sure she won't! (consider that a good thing)


  If I can't have them nobody can.   

 

They are evil but dammit they are soooo good.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 10, 2004)

Morning Jen!!   
How are you today Sweetie???


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

morning hotty


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Morning sweetie! Your journal looks great   I envy you for not cheating!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

pooorrr Jodi. I hear ya though... damn things. 

Morning girls! How are you all? 
Im doing great, just got out of a nice bubble bath, got funky with the different kinds, mixed some bottles. ahh felt good! off to work in a bit!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Morning sweetie  How are you feeling today? Are you doing that photo shoot or what?  I wanna see some pics of the fiiiine grrrl!  

Have a great day


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

morning Jen


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

Heya gals!  Im feeling great today!! getting lots of rest lately! feeling MUCH better! thanks for asking! 
I think Im still doing that photo shoot for fitness apperal. it better come soon because I really want some ice cream


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

What magazine is the photo shoot going to be for?  I want to see lots of pictures


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> What magazine is the photo shoot going to be for?  I want to see lots of pictures



 no magazine. a new gym that just opened here in Halifax is coming out with a fitness apperal catalogue, so nothing big.. but pretty cool! 
I wish they'd give me an exact date tho... I want a lil ice cream


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I want a lil ice cream


What kind?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What kind?



ALL KINDS!!!!!!!  OMG now THAT is my weakness of bad foods. lol even the low fat kind is super duper imo. 
omg I cant talk about this.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> no magazine. a new gym that just opened here in Halifax is coming out with a fitness apperal catalogue, so nothing big.. but pretty cool!
> I wish they'd give me an exact date tho... I want a lil ice cream



WOW!  That is GREAT!  Hold off the ice cream for now missy  You can handle a few more days, a week to the most 

We want to see loooots of pics


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

ice cream is over rated....it causes mucus build up in your throat and makes  your skin thick...but ben and jerrys is side effect free i heard


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

hahah Ill hold off Jenny! no worries, Im def playing it cool 

yah yah I bloat like a whale with too much ice cream.. and yah it makes for some nasty thick skin(lactose) BUT its so darn good once in a blue moon.. one feeding wont kill me! hehehehe 
hmmm Ben and Jerrys doesn't have side effects! maybe I could make it a staple of my diet then!  ............ahh forget it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Eddy's FF SF vanilla swirl is actually pretty good.  It's got like 6 grams of fiber too, and 100 calories.

But moose tracks is my favorite!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

You girls are so funny, I think it is ice cream time of the month or something becuase all of gals seem to be having a craving for it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Jen!! 

Ummmmm well I wasn't craving Ice Cream--until I came in here..

I like low fat yogurt by Ben & Jerrys--- chocolate brownie--YUM


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Eddy's FF SF vanilla swirl is actually pretty good.  It's got like 6 grams of fiber too, and 100 calories.
> 
> But moose tracks is my favorite!!!



where do you buy Eddy's??  

moose tracks? whats in it? I LOVE bear tracks. carmel, mocha,  
mm and the monkey kind.. banana ice cream with lil peanut butter cups. I must stop! !!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

...........so how about that CHICKEN!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

moose travcks sounds disgusting...is there little brown pieces in it?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Moose Tracks is vanilla ice cream with chocolate chunks and mini reese peanut butter cups all in it.   They even have one made with chocolate ice cream that is soooo good and has extra peanut butter in it.


I get Eddy's ice cream at any grocery store around here (Winn-Dixie, Bi-Lo, Harris Teeter)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 10, 2004)

I tried that one before....It wasn't too bad.

J'Bo...it looks like bunny pooh.......


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

So wait... Lactose makes your skin thick?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

yuppers PM, it can have that effect. bummer eh! too much lactose tends to bloat me bad too.  

Andrea, I looked (just for the heck of it) tonite at the grocery store to see if they had Eddys...  none.. they didnt even have a SF FF ice cream. grrrrr

Mmm that moose tracks sounds yummyyy 

we've got to stop talking about this!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

No wonder I am not very vascular...  Drinking a gallon+ a week.  Oh well, milk does a body good!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

milk does the body bad IMO


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess I need picts sooner than later hahaha


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No wonder I am not very vascular...  Drinking a gallon+ a week.  Oh well, milk does a body good!



you know... its weird. when I was playing ball I was drinking 2l+ of milk each day.. no lie.. my ex's grandmother hated me and him for drinking so much. the cafeteria lady at school called me the milk girl  but over the past year and a half I seem to really react diff with the milk products... maybe developed an allergy? :shrugs: sucks anyways because I love milk soo much. 
and yah, once I did lay off the milk products I noticed a diff in my skin, wasnt quite as "smooth"


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> milk does the body bad IMO




 your right my naturopathic doctor told me the same. humans werent meant to digest cows milk.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

Feb 10th

meal 1-
10 egg whites
1 yolk 
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 2-
150g chicken
1 tsp olive oil
mush/lettuce

meal 3-
1scp Nectar-caribean flav(yumm)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1I half/half

meal 4-
125g chicken
2 tsp olive oil
salad (w/olives!!)  *

meal 5-
150g chicken
1T. pb
broc/mush/lettuce

meal 6-
1scp SansInfusion(choc pb)**
choc whey isolate(14g)


*Im really starting to like these olives now Jill! 
** - this shake was AWESOME..  

workout - nothing structured but a 50min powerwalk with my headphones... damn my ass is sore from squats yestarday!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2004)

hey sweetie, u need a good ass rubbing 

does cottage cheese bother you too?


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Feb 10th
> 
> *Im really starting to like these olives now Jill!



Yaaaaa!! Look what I started. ACTUALLY you started it missy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 10, 2004)

I read about ice cream and im not craving it 

MMMMM OATMEALLLLLLL 
*gonna post something in recipes*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

I LOVE oatmeal Greek! like you wouldnt believe! haha sunday I ate a ton of it!  its my comfort food. 
the high sodium regular cottage cheese I dont like. but I love the organic low sodium kind... mmm so much to do with it! 

haha your right Jill.. I did start it. glad I tried them, Im gonna eat them more often now!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> your right my naturopathic doctor told me the same. humans werent meant to digest cows milk.



humans are the only mammals that consume milk after infancy...why?  
personally it makes me gag and look like a balloon.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> humans are the only mammals that consume milk after infancy...why?
> personally it makes me gag and look like a balloon.



beats me too.. unless they could bottle our mothers milk we dont need it!  ah I wonder what life will be like in 500 years. lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

Havent you ever seen "Clockwork Orange"???  It depicts the future from the 70's and they have MILK BARS!  Thats right, people dont go and drink beer, they drink MILK!  Come join the future


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey lady! Last night I decided to buy and try again the cartons of egg whites. WOW! They really dont taste any different, like I had once said, I think it was all in my head! 1 mini carton has 26.5P-no cracking shells is like heaven. I am so excited. How the stupidist things make me happy!  Have a super one sunshine!


----------



## jstar (Feb 11, 2004)

Good Afternoon Jen 

If your craving ice cream I've heard they've got Carb Watchers now, it's an ice cream bar. Or Silm-A-Bears by Klondike. I know some people can make fake ice cream with protein powder and ice...but don't ask me how 

I'm siked I get tonight off from the gym..woo hoo! I need a break!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

Jill- egg whites ARE egg whites!  glad you liked! hahhaa
Hope your having a great day girlie!

you def deserve the day off the gym Jstar.. youve been working hard! 
you know...... our grocerie stores suck. we have the stupid basics. none of the new cool stuff everyone talks about.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> humans are the only mammals that consume milk after infancy...why?
> personally it makes me gag and look like a balloon.



I agree!!  I hate milk!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey lady! Last night I decided to buy and try again the cartons of egg whites. WOW! They really dont taste any different, like I had once said, I think it was all in my head! 1 mini carton has 26.5P-no cracking shells is like heaven. I am so excited. How the stupidist things make me happy!  Have a super one sunshine!


I eat my egg white from a carton ALL the time!!  They are so easy!!!  I love my egg whites....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

Here you egg white lovers go!  www.lanaseggwhites.com

Good recipes, and decent price on whites.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jill- egg whites ARE egg whites!  glad you liked! hahhaa
> Hope your having a great day girlie!
> 
> ...



How much egg white are in a carton?? Is it cheaper or a little more expensive do to conveince??
THanks Ya'll


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

1 mini carton is 26.5P=approx 7-8 whites.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

you can buy 2 kinds of cartons here, one with 8 egg whites or 1 with 16 egg whites. in the long run yes they are cheaper. 

PM, thanks for that link!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

Feb 11th

meal 1-
oats(=40gcarbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
1scp SansInfusion(van.carmel)
vanilla whey -isolate(15g)
coffee w/1T. half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=70g carbs)  *
whey protein-isolate(27g)
1/4c blueberries

meal 4-
100g chicken
2 egg whites
broc/mush/lettuce
5 fish caps

meal 5-
150g chicken
broc/mush/lettuce
1tsp.PB

meal 6-
1scp SanInfusion(choc pb)
choc whey-isolate(8g)
3 fish caps

* that may seem like alota oats but to be honest I wasnt even a lil full after eating that.. serious, I could have ate 3 more bowls that size!  

training = shoulders/traps/abs
-standing bb military press
50/10(warmupset) 70/11, 70/10, 80/8
-bb upright rows
60/12, 70/10, 80/8 drop 60/11
-standing db lat raise
20/12, 20/11 drop 15/10, 25/8 drop 15/11
-rev pec dec
60/12, 70/11, 80/9, 80/8 drop 50/8
-db shrugs
65/12, 65/11, 70/10, 70/9
-decline crunches(wt.on chest)
25/14, 25/15 drop --/13, 25/14 drop --/14
-cable crunches
60/16, 60/17, 70/12, 70/11
-incl. reverse crunches
....3 sets

----*Ive also decided that Im going to add back in more power movements such as push press's, cleans, maybe some snatch's and split jerks... who knows.. Ive yet to figure out a split or how Im going to work this in right now. still in the brainstorming stages. 
........ oh and Mike I was going to do the SM military press's but someone was using the SM..... and I am still a lil leary about that ol peice of crap.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Feb 11th
> 
> 
> ...


1 1/2 cups almost? I could eat that in a heartbeat.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 1 1/2 cups almost? I could eat that in a heartbeat.



you got it.  its yummy! I swear I need bigger bowls! My tummy is big enough to hold much more!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Jen where in Canada is Halifax?? Just curious.
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Hey Jen where in Canada is Halifax?? Just curious.
> Thanks!!



Nova Scotia


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nova Scotia



Sorry Nova Scotia is where in Canada?? Don't have a map near by. Ie. Northern, Southern Eastern Western??
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Sorry Nova Scotia is where in Canada?? Don't have a map near by. Ie. Northern, Southern Eastern Western??
> Thanks!!



you darn Americans!!  
its in Eastern Canada, the maritimes... on the coast.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah us americans are a pain in the


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2004)

I can't believe how much you guys whore in Jen's journal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Girlie  Hope your having a good day!! I did the workouts you gave me- damn I'm sore.    but if feels sooo good


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

haha I know Jenny isnt it sad!!  lol 

hey Andrea! today was ok, worked, was slow.. had a good workout though. Im SO glad to hear that yours went well!!  Ill get you back with another email on more diet in a few okie!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey AJ, I was just wonderin about how your Mum and Dad feel about you bein so buff..... I got a little girl (see gallery) she's 9 and dances but wants to go to the gym with me


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey AJ, I was just wonderin about how your Mum and Dad feel about you bein so buff..... I got a little girl (see gallery) she's 9 and dances but wants to go to the gym with me



Hey Riss! 
ahh you have a 9yr old.. SOO cute!!! 
my parents are extremly supportive of me lifting and being so focused with my training, etc. They think it shows my sense of responsibility, looking out for myself and well-being and hard work. I reallyyy think that being into fitness builds strong character and develops someone with a good head on their shoulders. it has done SO much for me. And with my drive being in the gym I never took on an interest in partying or drinking/drugs.. defintly was the right direction. 
Even getting a 9yd old in the gym dabbling around is great, nothing hardcore of course sense her body is still developing and what not but I think the atmosphere would be great for her!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

Feb 12th

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
1scp SanInfusion
vanilla whey-isolate(15g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T half&half

meal 3-
150g chicken
1tsp olive oil 
salad w/black olives 

meal 4-
1 can tuna w/salsa
5 fish caps

~train

meal 5-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 6-
100g chicken
2 egg whites
broc/mush/lettuce 

training = hams/calves
-SL deads
135/12(warmupset), 155/13, 185/10, 185/10, 205/7 * 
-lying leg curls
50/12, 50/11, 60/9, 70/6 drop 50/8
-seated leg curls
90/12, 100/11, 100/10, 110/8, 120/6
-seated calf raise
50/16, 50/15, 70/12, 70/10
-standing calf raise
220/15, 260/12, 260/11 drop 200/9

* OMG its about time that I hit one more rep on those!!! haha I know its onlyyy 1 rep but Im really working on getting strength back up right now....  I guess its sloowwwlyy coming. I need to learn to be more patient. 

I had an awesome surprise today!!! my sister in Texas called me at work(she had to search the internet for our number) and told me she bought me a gift certificate to a cool hair salon here!  she knows HOW bad I have been meaning to get my hair cut for SO long.... now I have no excuse to get it done! shes the best! love her to death!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats great Jen, yeah i know the focus it takes to dedicate yourself to the gym and looking after your body. So it would be a good "destraction" for any youth to take them away from the drug and alchol scene. I think i'll leave Aimee doin the fitball video tape for a while though  she loves it and its really funny to watch 

Love what you do babe


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

AJ-How many grams of carbs, protein and fat do you generally aim for each day? You are no longer doing no carb days are ya?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> AJ-How many grams of carbs, protein and fat do you generally aim for each day? You are no longer doing no carb days are ya?



right now still tryin to keep the diet cool as request by coach since I have that photo shoot..sigh.... all I want is ice cream! haha today is no carb day 

protein is 1.5g/lb bw.. approx, fat depends on day, higher on no, lower on high, carbs vary again too.(I ate more then I was _supposed_ to on sunday! lol 

Riss- those tapes are fun too ! I can just imagine someone her age trying to follow along! :bounce:


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nova Scotia



The home of smoked salmon!  Good stuff.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

Your workouts are amazing!! Here I thought I was doing good with 30 lbs.!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

Captain, your right, omg. I LOVE salmon!!  living in a harbour city we have tons of seafood avaliable...

Thanks Andrea!  and hey.. those weights and strength will come over time, takes alot of time to work it up, but i KNOW that you can!


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Jen 

Awesome meals & workouts as usual!!!

Glad to hear your parents support your fitness lifestyle! It definitely builds character, I agree. My parents don't even know I competed last fall. I never told them because I am sure they have no idea what Figure is anyways. But my mom would say things like...your getting too thin, why are you so tan? etc. 

How do you  not get sick of chicken?


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jen-  youa re seriously kick ass!!!    Hey hottie


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jen...

I checked out your workout... and I am close to using the same weights as you are for everyhting except Stiff deads!!  WOW!! 205, that is remarkable!!  I mean I am hurting at 155.  You rock!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey ladies!!  how are you all today? 
Im good..... was SUPPOSED to be my day off work, but guess where Im sitting!  got called in.. .. 

jstar: you didnt even tell your family? oh my gosh, how did you manage pulling that off? but your right, my parents support me but the rest all think Im a wild woman..  family functions are not always cool. 
chicken?  Im going to start growing wings! haha I dont know, love it for some reason.. born carnivore! 

ahh thanks shortie!  

thanks Sapp! Im SOO weak right now  all i want is to regain strength.. precomp prep kicked my booty!! and HEY 155 is awesome! gosh I dont see any other woman in my gym even doing DL deads!! your doing great yourself hun!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

Feb 13th

meal 1-
10 egg whites
1 yolk 
coffee w/1T. half/half

meal 2-
1scp SanInfusion
whey protein-isolate(15g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 3-
150g chicken
2 tsp olive oil 
salad w/black olives

meal 4-
1can tuna w/salsa
coffee w/1T half/half

~cardio

meal 5-
150g chicken
1T. PB
broc/mush/lettuce

meal 6-
1.5scp SanInfusion
5fish oil caps 

cardio = cycling
5min warm up 
20 min intervals :nuts:
5min cool down 

my hammies are SO sore from yestardays workout, omg. will have to take a nice relaxing bubble bath tonite I guess


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2004)

damn!!  205lbs for 7 reps of sldl!!!  You are almost as strong as I am!


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

I bought olives today-and skittles and some macaroon cookies-Im going all out with my cheat meal tomorrow!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks Patrick.. but no not near as strong. lol 

macroons!? yum! skittles? enjoy that cheat hun! what else are you planning?


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

Pizza too! Its just gonna be 1 BIG cheat meal, not a whole day!! (atleast i dont plan it)

What is saninfusion?

For cardio, I usually do the cross trainer. I either use the random setting, interval setting or manual setting, and with the manual setting I do intervals of 1 min level 4, 1 min level 14, back and forth for 30 -40 mins. What do you rcommend for max fat loss?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 13, 2004)

PIZZA!!!!  eat an extra slice for me! omg! you wanna see me eat pizza. haha I can out eat some of my guy friends!  
where at? 

http://www.sann.net/infusion.html 
good stuff! great before bed protein!

your doing intervals THAT long??  I wouldnt go for more than 30 mins with intervals, 40 mins if your doing steady paced moderate cardio. thats my opinon though.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day Jen


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Have a great Valentines day hon!  I just though of you as I ate a macaroon cookie They are not chocolate covered though!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 14, 2004)

thanks girls!! Happy Valentines day to you too! ughh Im so jealous of you too....... I wish soo much I had a hunny!  
ah well....... someday.. i guess..  

Mmm Jill macaroons! yumm!  enjoy your cheats today!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks girls!! Happy Valentines day to you too! ughh Im so jealous of you too....... I wish soo much I had a hunny!
> ah well....... someday.. i guess..
> 
> Mmm Jill macaroons! yumm!  enjoy your cheats today!




Screw Valentines Day............Long live Black Hearts Day


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

Aww Jen I wish I had a hunny too but its ok we will find them eventually  XOXO Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## atherjen (Feb 14, 2004)

butttt Patrick............. I dont have a black heart!!  

thanks Viv! someday we both will be in love too... another V day goes by alone. damn.  at least I didnt have to worry about chocolate!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 14, 2004)

Feb 14th

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
whey protein(30g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1.half/half

meal 3-
125g chicken
salad w/olives
1tsp. flaxoil

meal 4-
150g sweet potato
1can tuna w/salsa

~train

meal 5-
oats(=70g carbs)*
1/4c blueberries
whey protein-isolate(29g)

meal 6-
100g chicken
5 fish oil caps
broc/mush./lettuce

*may sound like a big bowl of oats but I wasnt even close to full after this.. sigh.. me and my gorby appetite!  

training = back/bi's
-bent over bb rows
70/10(warmupset), 90/12, 100/10, 110/7*
-isolateral row
90/12, 110/10, 110/9, 120/7
-closegrip v-bar pulldown
100/12, 110/10, 110/9, 120/7
-back extensions
25/12, 35/10, 35/9
-bb curls
50/12, 60/10, 60/8
-preacher curls
55/11, 55/10, 65/7
-lying cable curls
40/11, 40/12, 50/9 drop 25/10

*YAY! only one more rep than last week on these but still was happy. strength is slowly coming I guess. I wll try to stop complaining


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm jealous!!!!   I need those lifts!   hehe


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

jealous? gosh darn woman you are strong yourself!!!  

Feb 15th

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs) 
10 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
1scp sanInfusion
whey protein-isolate(15g)

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35gcarbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 4-
150g chicken
broc/mush/lettuce
5 fish oil caps

meal 5-
100g chicken
2 egg whites
broc/mush/lettuce
1 tsp olive oil 

meal 6-
1scp Infusion
wheyprotein-iso(7g)
5 fish oil caps 

training = chest/tri's
-incl. db press
25/10(warmupset), 35/11, 40/10, 45/6 
-flat db press
35/12, 40/9, 45/6* 
-HS wide bench
100/12, 110/11, 140/7, 140/7.5
-pec dec
60/11, 70/9 drop 40/8
-overhead db tri ext
40/12, 45/10, 45/10
-bench dips(wt.on lap)
25/12, 35/10, 35/10 drop --/9
-cable rope pushdowns
40/11, 40/10, 50/8 drop 20/9 **

*I was glad to get the 45's back up, havent in a while with strength loss.If Im not pressing 50's by summer Im turning cardio bunny! (  .... like that'll ever happen). lol 
** I still dont like the way that this machine measures the weights. its really messed up, or else the machine at my old gym was.. was using much much more weight. ah well got the job done, all that matters eh.


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

45's  Wicked awesome lifts! I hope some day Ill get there.  

As for tri cable pushdowns-my gym has 2 different places to do them. I find one side I can use way more weight.  I think its the postioning of the wheel thingie. (I dont know what its called)


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2004)

Great lifts.

About the machine measuring the weights.  All machines are different becasue they are put together with different numbers of pullys which make the weight seem heavier or lighter, even if it shows the same number of pounds.  The resistance can be increased with the exclusion of a pully.  Also because of the cables not being greased they can have mre of a pull than the cables on a newer machine so it is impossible to go with the wieghts show on the machine.  You just have to go with the feel of resistance.

*if any of that made sense.  lol*


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks Jill!  I was pretty excited over it. Ill stop complaining about strength. its coming back I guess. and youll fdef get it up there too hun. takes soo much time! patience is the key(I need to have more.. haha)

and Im so glad Im not the only one that has funky cable machines!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

hey thanks Patrick!! makes me feel much better!!  and yes it made complete sense!


----------



## jstar (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Jen 

How big are your guns girl?  (just curious) I hope someday I can be as strong as you, very impressive lifts


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

Jen...I think our lifts are pretty close to dead on with each other!

Only thing is...I think the machines at the gym we go to are set a little tighter on the weights.  The other gym I trained at, it seemed that I was doing more, but no telling how old there stuff was.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey jstar! thanks girl!  Im sure you can defintly get that strength there..
my arms. of gosh. I havent measured since the begining of mylast journal. i should update measurements although I dont think they have changed. 

I think they are pretty darn close Jodie!!  and some of yours are darn higher. werent u pressing 50's last week?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 15, 2004)

LOL, I was.   I can only do that when I have Craig there to help me lift them.  I have hell getting them up on my own.  My arms...I think they are right at 13.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

hey having a lil help at gettin them up is no big deal! if you can press em then thats impressive itself! 
and hey hey we have the same size arms. 13' on the dot flex'd.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

Feb 16th

meal 1-
3/4c. brown rice
10 egg whites/1 yolk
peppers/mushrooms

meal 2-
1scp.Infusion
wheyprotein-iso(15g)
coffee w/ 1T.half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 4-
4 egg whites
wheyprotein(15g)
1/8c wheat bran *
5 fish oil caps

meal 5-
150g chicken
1T. pb
broc/mush/peppers

meal 6-
1scp.Infusion
whey protein(7g)
5 fish oil caps

*made lil protein pancakes or whatever you want to call them. mixed it all in the blender with a lil cream of tarter, cinnamon and splenda and then grilled them in the frying pan until golden. turned out awesome! (I know Im veryyy weird!!)  

training = quads/calves/abs
-bb squats
135/8(warmupset), 185/10, 205/8, 205/7 * 
-incl leg press
270/12, 360/9, 410/7, 430/6
-leg extensions
110/11, 130/8, 140/6......human-bw(180lbs)held until failure drop-   100/7.. human-bw(180lbs)held til failure drop-70/14**
-standing calf raise
240/12, 260/10, 300/8, 360/5
-seated calf raise ***
85/13, 110/11, 110/9, 110/10
-decline crunches
5 sets
-hanging leg raise
3 sets

* strength was through the roof today apparently! I was flippin for being able to get 205/8 today! its slowly coming back up. If I would have had a spot I was going to attempt 225 again. maybe next leg day. 
** sounds WEIRD I know. a friend at the gym suggested I try it, since I was going on about how I was going to work more on strength. basically he just tucked himself on the end of the leg extension pad and I held his bodyweight there for as long as I could and then burned it out even more for a few reps. this KILLED and burned SOO bad! oh my goodness! 
*** our gym finallyy got a new Apex seated calf raise machine. about time, the old rusty one was ancient. weights make much more sense on this one.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

Sheesh girl and a month ago you were bitching that your strength was low and that you wanted to lift as much as me.  LOL - looks like that didn't take long to catch back up   Congrats - your lifts are great


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sheesh girl and a month ago you were bitching that your strength was low and that you wanted to lift as much as me.  LOL - looks like that didn't take long to catch back up   Congrats - your lifts are great



 Thanks!! I still want to lift as much as you on some lifts!!  your superwoman to me!! 
strength is slowly coming back. I need to learn to be patient and not complain about it so much eh!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Patience is a virtue..

Hey, I never said I was virtuous


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

LOL - Superwomen - I think not.

Jen - you know as well as I do that the amount in weight you lift doesn't mean shit.  

Your strength is apparantly coming back so no worries.  Your doing great


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

WoW, just read up on what I missed over the weekend...  You have quite the  journal here .  Anyways, your lifts look great.  Im worried...  You may just pass me up here soon!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

Greek- u goof! 

thanks Jodi.  (but dont argue with me on you and the superwoman deal..   )

PM - hey dont diss the journal. its not that spam'n at all!  and DO NOT worry... I will never pass your lifts. lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Protein pancakes, brown rice for brecky, and a yolk! Variety is the key-although your eating habits can be a little strange from time to time, I couldnt agree more with the p pancakes.(lol)  Im planning to have 3, or maybe 4 tomorrow, screw chicken its my high carb day! If Jodi is superwomen, you get to be Wonderwomen


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 16, 2004)

Tomorrow is my high carb day too


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Jen! Wow, you are strong  I need to start writing down my weights too I think 

Have a great day sweets


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

hey girlies!  hows everyone this morning? Ive been sleeping like a freakin bear lately  

awww thanks Jill. but one prob-Wonderwoman has BOOBIES!!  wont work. haha 
and your right screw this "have to have that and this and that, blah" each day. IM NOT competing eh. I think I can manage to stay lean with a lil more variety. I been getting burnout with some of the same things. I dont like brown rice much but I grilled the veggies and then cooked my eggies and once it was done scarmblin' mixed it in with the rice. I actaully LIKED it!  
haha and dont be dissin' my weird food combos. PB on eggs or chicken rocks woman  .....Ok I AM weird! 

enjoy your carbs today Greek! 

thanks Jenny! you have a wonderful day too!  
I really think that it helps yourself on a personal motivational level to keep track of weights, sets/reps. then you can look back and see how your progressed. it really keeps motivation going!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning Muscles!!!
 

How was your weekend?  I had a good one, very very busy, but good!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

morning girlie! I just posted over in your journal again too! 

my weekend wasnt bad. worked for the most part. had some killer workouts and acatuly *cleaned* my apt.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning Chick!!   Your lifts are freakin incredible!! I still can't get over how strong you are   Your diet looks perfect like always!!!

Have a great day hun!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jen - you know as well as I do that the amount in weight you lift doesn't mean shit.



that is so very true!  May people get caught up in how much someone else lifts when they should be concentrating on what they're able to lift.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

Ya, and they sacrifice form just to lift heavy!


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi AJ!

13" = awesome!

Howya doing today? Grrr I am at work and we have daycare across the hall - this kid has been crying nonstop for 20 mins sheesh. anyways just saying hi. 

going to eat lunch now.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

The stress from planning to do a show being gone might be why your sleeping like a bear!  I sleep hard all the time.  I've even heard this mean rumor that I snore!!!  

Can you come clean our apt?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

Afternoon everyone! Im just at work- bored. had a couple d00ds just stop in from the gym. guess I have dinner plans for thursday evening now.  

jstar where do you work? 

Thanks Andrea! your doing great yourself hun! Ill email you back again this afternoon too 

NT/Jill.. you guys are right. I see it in the gym ALL the time, especialy from guys trying to throw around more weights then they can handle, looking to hurt themselves really. 

I think your right Jodie, no mroe stress. cant complain about the sleep though I guess. u snore?  I hope I dont!! 
and I dont think taht you would want me to clean your apt. all the messy stuff would go in the closet outta site.


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

I am bored too. My tummy feels blah today....
I work in an office but they have daycare onsite and they are right near us. What do you do?

Doods from the gym? Is this a date?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

ahh hope it gets better hun!  take some Pepto Bismo? 

I work at a supp store.  but its dead today.. 

no no not a date. one guy is married, and their older. always pushing me in the gym though. nice people. one guys wife is a total sweetheart. love chatting with her. I have NO idea why they want to take me out to dinner though  thats nice of them tho. ha


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Well Craig tells me I snore.  I think he is making it up.  He also says I do other things in my sleep too.   

Katy my greyhound sleeps in the closet.   Sometimes you can only see her long legs from underneth all the clothes.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I once dated a BB from my gym and now I always have to avoid him 

So you're better off sweetie


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

How many d00ds stopped in?  Im guessing 2 since it is plural.  And whats that you say one (1) is married?  What about the other guy?  Sounds like a double date to me!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Quiet cream puff!

Jen is an ethical morally upstanding individual...

I hope  lol


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA thanks Viv! 
umm well its not a double date since there are a buncha other ppl going too from the gym. just like a bunch of us going out for dinner??!?! ya know.  

haha Jodi- I think everyone t00ts in there sleep. my dog used to. and she stunk sooo bad! hmm I never thought of sticking her in the closet!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

Feb 17th

meal 1-
protein "thingys"(see yestarday..lol) 
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 2-
8 egg whites/1yolk
1tsp olive oil 
peppers/mushr./lettuce

meal 3-
125g chicken
1tsp olive oil
1tsp flaxoil 
salad

meal 4-
whey protein-isolate(35g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T. half/half

meal 5-
150g chicken
1T. pb
broc/mush/lettuce

meal 6-
1scp.Infusion
wheyprotein(7g)
5fish oil caps

~rest day


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Wierd... I would NEVER go out to dinner with people from my gym.  They all bug me.  Anyways, I hope that you have a good time


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

well these people bug me SOOOOOOOOOO much!! its constant. I kinda not like going when they're there. not exactly a peaceful workout, ya know. but they do offer some good advice. This one guys wife is cool to talk to. hmmmmmmmmmm now I keep wondering waht their motive to ask me to go out with them all is


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

They want you part of the "group"   Now im afraid to say you'll probably never get rid of them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

Group orgy?

JK!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOO  maybe I should cancel?? ekkk Im too nice of a person sometimes damnit


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

Seems kinda fishy to me. Seems like they want to double date. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning Jen!!!  How r u???


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

G'Morning Cyndi!!  Im good today. although they are calling for a HUGE freakin snow storm to start tonite... over a foot!!!  Im packing my bags and moving I swear! 

how are you today?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning sweetie! You've got mail!!


Have you decided on your dinner plans??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey girlie! you have email too!  

ha well.. I dont know. I mean I said I would go. and I dont know a legit excuse not too.. they were pushy about it too bc they wanted to go last nite. thats too short notice and I was working..  arghh I suppose Ill prob end up going.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> G'Morning Cyndi!!  Im good today. although they are calling for a HUGE freakin snow storm to start tonite... over a foot!!!  Im packing my bags and moving I swear!
> 
> how are you today?


holy crap! where are you! I WANT SNOW!
It's supposed to be 63 here today..damn near a heat wave. Might go and gove the truck an much over-do waxing.
need snow...here....send, please!

hiya, jen!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

this is like a soap opera, what happens next??

do you find out that the two guys are gay and the married one wants a divorce???

Next, on as the gym turns..


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> this is like a soap opera, what happens next??
> 
> do you find out that the two guys are gay and the married one wants a divorce???
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

OMG! Viv your a goof! I think I love you ! haha 

Hey burner! you still alive this afternoon after cardio early early this morning? 
I just got back from the gym and its starting to snow now.. perfect timing! Im in Halifax, Nova Scotia. never live here. Its terrible awful I hate this weather. I wont be here much longer. lol 
63... you make me sick...(and jealous!!)


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Ya'll are bad!   LOL


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

JODIE!! I LOVE that word!!! "ya'll" its sooo funny to hear my sister and ppl down south say it. I got her saying "eh" when she was home this christmas. I guess its the same kinda weird word EH.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ya'll are bad!   LOL


JLB001

I love your quote!!!   Totally cool!   
I will try to keep it in mind when I look in the mirror...


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey AJ, hope all is well hon, Ive been keeping up with your journal. The weather here in Edmonton is super beautiful right now, like +7! Have a super one sweets!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Jill! things are good here girlie! no work today. been to the gym already before it started to storm!!  were supposed to get a foot or more of snow! INSANE! Im moving more southern, this is crazy!  I cant believe its so warm out there!! Im jealous! you guys got any snow still?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jen....Move to Texas!   Everyone says Ya'll here!    We have a bunch of Canadians that live on property, so I am use to the EH.  LOL

Thanks Sapphire!  Its from the new addias adds that are out.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

you sound like my sister. she was trying to get me to move there too! lol my bro is going for the entire summer. I plan to go for a couple weeks. I dont know if Texas could handle a hillbillie canadian like me tho for very long!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

You could always come to North Carolina  

I'd like to go to Texas one day though!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 18, 2004)

this is such a whore thread


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Texas could totally handle you Jen!! My hubby is a MAJOR redneck


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

isn't it tho Jen? lol 

haha well Stace is you guys start spraying for snakes to get rid of them all it might be a consideration!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

Feb 18th

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs) 
8 egg whites/yolk

meal 2-
MRP
coffee w/1T. half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)
1/4c blueberries

meal 4-
protein pancakes
coffee w/1T. half/half

meal 5-
125g chicken
broc/peppers/mush. *
5 fish oil caps

meal 6-

*grrr I swear I ate a TON of those veggies to try and fill yp. been ravenous all day.  Im stressin', I want a damn date for this photo shoot!  I dont want to have to keep worrying about every darn thing that goes into my mouth. grrrrrr 


training= shoulders/traps/abs

-standing bb milt press
50/10(warmupset), 70/11, 80/8, 80/6.5
-bb upright rows
70/11, 80/7, 90/5, 80/6.5
-standing db lat raise
20/12, 20/11, 25/9 drop 15/10
-rev. pec dec
70/10, 80/9, 90/6.5 drop 50/12
-db shrugs
65/12, 70/10, 70/9
-mach. shrugs
280/11, 300/8
-decline crunches
3 sets
-cable crunches
70lbs - 3 sets
-incl. rev crunches
3 sets


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

I've found green beans to be the best fibrous veggie that fills me up the most.  That's just me of course


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

hmm really? green beans are ok. yellow are tasty too. will those do the same? broccoli will usuauly fill me up. but today..


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2004)

Any green bean or wax bean is fine.  That's why you see so much of them in my journal


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

I like mushrooms-except when they cook the shrink!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

cook the shrink? is that so we dont have to pay him?


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

THEY shrink, oops silly girl!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

you thread WHORES!!!  
lol 

I will look for some green beans tomarrow. 

and for some reason I can update my post...  
anyways last meal was 1scp Infusion, 5 fish caps and 2 sf jellos.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

quiet before we cook you next! 

protein jencakes!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

AJ, you cant update a post after 24hrs, unless you have SUPER MODERATOR powers...  Like that SOB Kuso 




> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> ...  You have quite the  journal here



Told ya so mwahaha


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

but it wasnt 24 hrs? it was like 2.5 hrs??  beats me! 

haha your right. alota chit chating sillyness in here PM! 

I dont think you wanna cook me Viv. I wouldnt taste all that sweet!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

*runs after jen w. a box of splenda*

no no, make that a bag of splenda!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> but it wasnt 24 hrs? it was like 2.5 hrs??



First, maybe its because your not elite?  Maybe ask Prince.  He changes a lot of things without anyone knowing lol


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning Jen!!!

Any advice on preventing PMS bloating and water retention?

How r u?  Did you hang out with those gym people last night??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> 
> 
> Any advice on preventing PMS bloating and water retention?



Have you tried Dandelion Root?


Morning Jen


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Have you tried Dandelion Root?
> 
> 
> Morning Jen



Hmm... no I haven't... does it work??  Thanks BTW!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

yuppers try the dandelion root for water retention and bloating Cyndi! it really works great! as for like the PMS and cramping, get an extra strength Midol or tylenol pms formula! 

ughh were supposed to go tonite to that dinner. I wonder if they'll cancel since we got 2 FEET of snow last nite and another +foot today and tonite.  

thanks PM. Ill see if it works later.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

WELL...........................guess the city is in a state of emergency from this big storm!!  no work today. eveyrthings closed. Tim Hortons is closed... BUT!! the gym is open right now, and they might be staying open!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 19, 2004)

Be careful if you go to the gym! Are the roads really bad?


----------



## jstar (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow Jen, yeah be careful! 

I think we've only had 1 state of emergency this year. It's been FREEZING this winter but not too much snow.

Still no date on this photoshoot?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

well just got back from the gym..     ... I AM A DIEHARD! lol serious there is 5ft snow everywheres from it blowing around, roads arent plowed expect for the main drag. I was froze, looked like a snowman, damn winds too. but I made it to the gym. trained and crazy me back into the storm to come home. Im insane I know!   but hey I wasnt missing training if I didnt have to, nothing else to do. 
the entire freakin province is in a state of emergency, huge stupid blizzard..  and I dont know where it came from!!  Im moving! period!

anyways. hehe my rant of the day! 

jstar, still no date and its driving me INSANE!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah!  You made it back home ok!!! woohoo


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya, I knew you'd go to the gym AJ, screw the weather I would too!!!!!!! BTW, its +5 and sunny here, sorry!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

YOU ARE A DIEHARD!!!! I would have stayed home with some hot chocolate!! 

Glad your home safe!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Yep We are in the high 60's right now!!! beautiful and Sunny!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont wanna hear how NICE it is everywhere's else! if the airports were even running Id be outta here and down a bit more southern!  

now I am SOOO bored.  I did all my cleaning yestarday thinking I had to work today.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Poor AJ...    If it makes you feel better, it is snowing quite a bit here too.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks PM, but it doesnt make me feel better. I just want it to STOP!  
hehe

Feb 19th

meal 1-
oats(=35gcarbs)
whey protein-iso(27g) 
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 2-
8 egg whites/1yolk
peppers/mush/lettuce
1/2c.brown rice

~train

meal 3- 
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-iso(27g)

meal 4-
150g chicken
celery/tomatos/lettuce
1tsp olive oil 
5 fish oil caps

meal 5-
1can tuna
celery/mushrooms/lettuce
1tsp olive oil 

meal 6-
1.5scp.Infusion
5fish oil caps

*celery really helped to keep me fuller today thats for sure. not as ravenous as last nite, thank god!  I grilled the tomatoes and celery.. mmmm I think Ill have to do that more often! 

training = hams/calves
-SL deads
135/10(warmupset) 185/10, 205/6.5, 225/3.5, 225/4 * 
-lying leg curls
50/12, 60/9, 70/5, 70/5 
-seated leg curls
100/7, 110/5, 120/4.5, 90/9 drop 60/7
-standing calf raise
260/12, 320/10, 360/8 drop 220/8
-leg press mach. calf press
90/15, 180/12, 270/9, 270/10
-hanging leg raise **
3 sets 

*  <---huge smiles from me! I was soooo happy to finally get this lift! omg. first attempt at it was alright but I wanted to get the full last rep the second time around. sure enough!  just to note this is without any straps, I dont believe in the use of them. just good ol chalk! 
** - didnt plan to train abs, someone was talking to me so I threw a few of those in for the heck of it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Holy Chit! 

Now I need to up my SLDL so I dont feel like a girl 

And excellent job AJ


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

nanh dont feel like a girl PM, your lifts are great!  
and thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

If your sldl as much as me I feel like a girl.  I need stronger grip  (pulls out old straps hehe)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

PUT AWAY THE STRAPS PM!!!!  if you use those I'll start calling you a girl!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow great lifts Jen!! I'm so weak.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning girlie- you've got mail!!   Journal looks perfect----- like always


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Andrea!  more mail! wahhooiee! I just replyed in your journal too! 

thanks IT!  your not weak, strength takes a long time to build!  and your doing great for yourself(#1, dont compare yourself to others)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> If your sldl as much as me I feel like a girl.  I need stronger grip  (pulls out old straps hehe)


jeez...ditto!
and you don't use straps with that? I don't need them if I use one hand suppinated, the other pronated, but feels awkward..


5ft of snow?? Damn, I ma jealous! We got another 'dustng'...just enough to get your vehicle dirty. This is COlorado..it is SUPPOSED to snow here.
I work on a military base. There is a 2 hour delay for non-essential workers. I drove into work @ normal, time, as I am essential...wishing I was non-essential..

The roads...were bone dry, YET people were driving maybe 1/2 the posted speed limit. A few gave me funny faces, as in: What are you doing?!?!?!" as I was able to finally pass them and get on with my damn commute. I HATE DUMB DRIVERS!
Ok, cafene kicking in....slowly back away from the key board, take a breath..1..2....(you are thinking of white, puffy clouds that look like soft bunny rabbits)..3.....ahhhhhhh...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

your funny Burner! always love reading what you have to say! haha

JEALOUS with all our snow?? ekk well when the entire province is in a state of emergency it ain't pretty! ekkkk. its sunny out now but they are saying for ppl to stay inside and off the roads. 95cm in total!  my street wasnt even touched, not plowed or anything. oh JOY.. BUTTTT the gym is open all day!!  going to go in a bit. that made my day. wont have to stay stuck inside and miss my training! 

and nope not straps at all. Id rather lower the weight and work on my own grip than use straps. Im just not a big advocate of them AT ALL.  I do vary my grip though as you said. and I use chalk. have too!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

well, as I have always thought. I dont want to limit my much larger back muscles to a less than great workout 'cause my grip sux. Besides, I have a tendon thing that popsup every once in a while if I use too much stress on them, so straps save me from a lot of pain.
Yep! need snow here! a couple feet would be nice. Especially on my days off. I know I Can get almost anywhere I need to: THrow weight in the bed of the truck, I will be damn near unstoppable!
however, there are some here that do not drive trucks and cannot get thru the weather...and that would cause me to be stuck here....this place is manned 24X7.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2004)

How's the snow AJ.

That is all I see all over the news is Halifax being buried with snow and high winds.  Something like 98 cm.  Damn!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> 
> meal 6-
> ...



Hi Jen!    Wow, our diets almost match except for the fish oil caps.  I just use dashes of omega's in my protein shake or drink it straight up!    I never usually list my supps. within my diet...  

Workout and your efforts and determination are very admirable!  I wished I could dive into your journal more often though!    But coming in and reading up is alsways very enjoyable!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Heya guys! I just got back from the gym! call me a wacko but I made it there again today even in that mess! its soo sunny and warm yet the city is snow dumped. yikes! theres like lil paths in some roads you can walk on! but no snow was stopping me from getting to the gym!  

Burner- in your case, I say the straps defintly help then. injuries are another story  
if you need snow we have a TON here to get rid of. record amounts in 24 hrs.  I dont know what or WHERE they are going to put it all! 

hey Daniel!!  it is insane here! people are calling it a "Winter-Juan-derland" ... Juan-the hurricane that we got hit by this past fall. I need to get outta this place !haha

David- How have you been? thanks for the kind words!   well I dont like the taste of omega oils. ewwiee. cool that our diets are similar. I just cant wait til this photo shoot comes and goes, so then I can ease up on it a bit!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Jen, can I have some of your snow please????  It is so super sunny here though I would love for it to snow but I don't want the clouds that come with it.  But you are so super strong that is awesome girly!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey girl! thanks for the comment!  your doing great yourself!! 
you WANT some snow?! yikes! I think your all INSANE!!!!  and dont rub in how nice it is there...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Heya guys! I just got back from the gym! call me a wacko


ok, you area a wacko!




> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> but no snow was stopping me from getting to the gym!



you walk to tthe gym? How far?



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I dont know what or WHERE they are going to put it all!



Think of all the snow ball fights you can have! Massive snow castles! (who needs a measly fort..when ya have enough snow for a castle!)

Make snow angels!
Write your name ini the snow with...oh wait...a bit difficult for you...sometimes, it IS good being a man..


Snow tunnels.
igloos!
Have I mentioned snow ball fights?
I remember trying to 'white wash' this cute girl up the street from me when we were in the 7th grade. (I had a  crush on her) so...being the dumb, 13 year old...I tried to throw her into the snow....yep..no game at that age..

yeah..she was pretty scrappy too! I think we called it a draw..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Burner your posts are always so entertaining! I ended up shoveling snow this afternoon. YAY! 
gym is normally a 20min walk. and thats speed walking!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Feb 20th

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs)
8 egg whites/1yolk
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
MRP
5 fish oil caps

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-isolate(27g)

meal 4-
150g chicken
veges
1tsp olive oil 

meal 5-
8 egg whites *
veges
2tsp. pb

meal 6-
1.25scp.Infusion
3 fish oil caps

* I TRIED those choc eggies that you all were raving about.  sick! flushed the mess in the toilet and made a veggie omlet instead!  

training = back/bi's
-bentover bb rows
70/10(warmupset), 90/11, 110/6, 120/4.5 *
-HS isolateral row
90/12, 110/9, 130/6, 130/5.5
-1arm db rows
45/10, 50/8, 55/6
-nautilus pullovers
100/12, 110/10, 110/9
-standing bb curls
50/12, 60/8, 70/4.5
-incl alt db curls
20/11, 20/10, 25/7 drop 15/7
-lying cable curls
40/12, 45/10, 45/9 drop-25/10

*was happy to get this lift! new PR for myself! Im bustin some out as of late. determination in the gym is super high right now. I think from being weak during the precomp prep has left me even more focused on getting strength back and beyond! :bounce:


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

I can only imagine what the chocolate eggs looked like if you flushed them   I wont try them... Not my style.

Great lifts.  Damn girl your hella strong!

Quick Q...  What ever happened to MonStar?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 20, 2004)

christ, those lifts are uber  

nice work jen, you're very motivating


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

yah those eggies werent pretty looking! haha remind me never again to try those girls crazy creations. lol 

thanks  Im not a strong as I want to be, but It'll come I hope. 

he's alright. you could say dealing with alot right now.

Monolith- thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> he's alright. you could say dealing with alot right now.



Why?  Why did he stop coming to IM?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

jen, u just dont understand

chocolate eggs are awesome 

yeah i miss monstar, tell him i said hi 

omg, my arms are spazzing just did tri's lol


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

PM- its not really my place to say. 

awesome?? I think NOT!!!  least I didnt like them.. at all!! 
Ill pass the msg along too. 
yay tri's!! have a good workout girl?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

Pfft...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 20, 2004)

It was very short...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

you HUSH PM  

length doesnt matter Greek, as logn as it was intense and you were able to complete what tou had planned!


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> Im not a strong as I want to be, but It'll come I hope.



Funny you say that.  If you and I worked out together, there wouldn't be much weight/plate changing!    Of course I  have to keep my reps up to 20!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> length doesnt matter Greek, as logn as it was intense and you were able to complete what tou had planned!


wow...that statement could be taken a couple different ways..


wow..nice lifts, jen-
jeez, I think I'd have a hard time keeping ahead of you in the gym sometimes...


no chocolate eggs? The only ones I have seen that I would ever try are the Cadburry ones....
you know, with the bunny that says: bwaka, bwaka, bwaka..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

Im always up for the challenge David! :bounce: if your ever this way! hehe

 good one Burner! I never thought of it that way when I typed it..  

thanks for the comment too!
MMMM Cadbury eggs! now THOSE I would like. the caramilk filled ones are sooo yummy!!  Easter is coming up in a couple months too. less than that! 


no work today either.  our parking lot at work isnt cleared out and the metro transit isnt running. sooo Im off to one of the lil malls in a few, do some browsing around. dont know why they are open but Im not going to complain!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah...that means your metnality is on a higher plain then mine....
that whole, 8 seconds thing....it's not my fault. it is embedded into my DNA!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Shop shop!  Buy some cute clothes!


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

Im addicted to shopping, for real. Groceries and clothes!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah....food....I'm addicted to it too..and air.....

howdy! Happy Saturday!


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

I feel like I am CONSTANTLY food shopping too 

Jen, I hope the sun is shining on your town and melts all that icky snow! Yep, these folks are crazy for being jealous! I can't wait for spring - short sleeves, leaves on the trees, sunshine..:sigh:

Anyways I am sorry you didn't like the chocolate eggs. But I have to tell ya I tried PB on chicken the other night and it wasn't too bad at all I think PB on anything is edible


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im always up for the challenge David! :bounce: if your ever this way! hehe



I guess if I come that way it would be in the summer.  Would that 
 2 months that I could choose from?  (Summer)



aaahhh... jes' get yer butt to Florida instead!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

there's no snow to shovel in Florida! (makes for great bikini shot ops!)


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh yeah... I think it would be YOU challenging me and my ability to try to keep up with you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

c'mon, Dave...work the Florida / bikini angle with me here!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

ALL of you! hahahah jk! no worries!

I didnt buy anything. it sucked there. only a real small mall. 

Jstar it is cloudy here today. there wasnt even a freakin sidewalk in soem places! and some roads are still one lane! and get this HEAVY STORM WARNING in effect for tonite and tomarrow here AGAIN!!  grrrrrrrrrrrr
and hey I told ya'll(mocking Jodie and my sis haha) that PB was good on everything. I love it on chicken. and on PLAIN eggs! 

hahah David, I dont think so!! Im not near that strong


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

pb is best on low-fat ritz crackers with grape jelly..and glass of milk


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Jen...are you making fun of my accent?   eh?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

And...come to thunk of it.   LOL  Ya'll have serious PB issues!   I could see ya'll running around if Jimmy Carter stopped growing peanuts.


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> c'mon, Dave...work the Florida / bikini angle with me here!




You can come down anytime you like!  I'll make sure gopro puts you through HIS workout scheme!  Oh yeah, no drinking!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Gopro's workout would be a piece of cake. ::turning, running to hide behind couch!::::


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Gopro's workout would be a piece of cake. ::turning, running to hide behind couch!::::



 you're so damn cute jlb

I need to work on improving my workouts


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Gopro's workout would be a piece of cake. ::turning, running to hide behind couch!::::




  I wonder if he saw this??  

I think Cyndi-cane (Sapphire) would differ on this because of her recent soreness.  At least I think that soreness if from her training.  Could be her late night cardio workout with her BF though?


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2004)

Poor Jen!  We hijacked her thread!  Hey Jen!    How is your diet today?  (To get this journal back on track.)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

lol, thanks David!  nothing exciting with diet today. 

Feb 21st

meal 1-
8 egg whites/yolk
pepp./mushr.
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 2-
whey protein(35g)
3 fish oil caps

meal 3-
125g chicken
2 tsps olive oil
veges

meal 4-
whey protein(35g)
3 fish oil caps

meal 5-
150g chicken
1T.pb
veges

meal 6-
6 egg whites
4 fish oil caps
veges

* brisk walk =2hrs approx. 
wasnt really  hungry at all today either?!  which is VERY weird for me as I usually have a ravenous appetite. I didnt even feel like eating. but then again I was out and about and busy. ah well.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

No carbs today??? God, what Id give for some oaties right now. I just wanna go to sleep so i can wake up and eats oats!

Im starving today, i was a little piggy when it came to pb.


----------



## jstar (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im starving today, i was a little piggy when it came to pb.



What??? No 2 TBL limit for you missy???
 That is what I have to deal with Ah, just go to bed and dream of oatmeal pancakes mmmm....

Ooops sorry AJ it is your No carb day too, I don't want to tempt you now 

JLB - I am starting a "PB Addicts Anonymus" as I am the #1 addict around here 

Glad to here it finally stopped snowing Jen. It's raining here.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

yah yah no carb day. I did 2 lower carb days before so I could train.. hehe, I cant train on no carbs. made today no, tomarrow..OATIES  morning comes soon. but sooo honest, I dont know. I dont feel like eating?  Ive gone insane! haha I know thats not me, normally I can never eat enough, no matter what it is! 

haha you start that group jstar and Ill be the first to join!  
it did stop snowing.. but HEAVY storm warning in effect for tonite and tomarrrow now!  this is gettin old!


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2004)

Thank you AJ! Now I finally have an avi! WooHoo!!! 

My disk w/other pics is locked away in my attic - - I won't be able to get them til spring but hopefully I can get some more done before then.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

your very welcome hun! It looks GREAT!!! 
I was worried it'd be too small! 

dont worry bout them other pics.  you'll have more gorgerous ones from this coming comp soon too!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2004)

Jen, are you not going to be around or just not as much?

Best of luck!!! Hope things look up.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

David...I am currently doing a Mike Davies workout, they are pretty brutal!   Craig HATES when I start back up with these. He hates the high reps,  that I like to always go heavyand the fact that we do it in under an hour.

Can we add Craig to the PB addiction list?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

I HATE high reps too!  

Mudge, what do you mean?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

me too...rather go heavy and get it over with!


----------



## david (Feb 22, 2004)

Very well noted about the "hate of high reps".  But on the other hand, if you keep it to 30 seconds in bt sets and less than 1 min 30 seconds, mind you supersetting.  Time seems to fly by fast.  At least when I'm with my trainer it does.  (1 hour)  1 large muscle and 1 small muscle.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

hey Dave-
we have come to the conclusion that you look like 'Turbo' from American Gladiators.
I think I shall call you that from now on...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

Feb 22nd

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
1 can tuna

meal 2-
M.R.P *
coffee w/1T half/half
5 fish oil caps

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60g carbs)
1/4c. blueberries
wheyprotein-isolate(25g)

meal 4-
oats(=40g carbs)
6 egg whites
whey protein(11g) 
*made protein pancakes! yumm

meal 5-
Trioplex bar **

meal 6-
100g chicken
veges
5 fish caps


* this was Myoplex original in chocolate.. soo good! 
**oppsss!! where did that come from?!!  ...dont tell on me! *evil laugh*  

training = chest/tri's
-incl db press
25/10(warmupset) 35/13, 40/11, 45/10, 50/7 *
-flat db press
50/8, 50/7, 55/5 **
-HS wide bench
120/12, 140/10, 160/8
-unassited dips
12, 10, 10
-skull crushers
55/12, 65/10, 65/9
-db french press
40/12, 45/10, 45/9
-v-bar cable pushdowns
60/10, 60/9 drop 30/8

* OMG!!   I was completly amazed at myself today. motivation and focus was completly there. strength and energy were just shot through the roof for me as you can tell. I hadnt planned to attempt the 50's for a while but noticing the reps that I was getting beforehand I got someone to spot me and sure enough!! 
** another wild PR for me!  still cant believe myself.someone pinch me. hehe felt great to press those!! even if it was only 5 reps. and here I was wishing to press the 50's by summer. lets make it 60's now! haha 

~weight @gym = 139lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

great job, jen!
what's a PR?
60's? Let's go for 70's! it's only 20lbs! You can do it!

your workouts are impressive...at least I can still out bench you...


You had oats...and......tuna for breakfast? That's too much to take for the first thing to eat..wow....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

Jen,

Way to go ! I know how you feel ! It's great to hit the PR's !


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!!  

PR-personal record!  
ok 70's it is....   ahhhhhhhh let me rethink that! haha

yah tuna and oats. dont ask. didnt feel like making eggs this morning. so I had tuna.  weird combo but hey, works for me!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

oh....duh....
  

hey...it's supposed to SNOW here this week! WAHOO!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Mudge, what do you mean?



Just wondering RE: S'o, hope things are well.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 22, 2004)

Mudge, thanks I read that  

Burner-we're getting a storm here right now.. another one!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

thats great about your personal records sweetie!

sounds like u had a good day, Ive been looking for u!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Mudge, thanks I read that
> 
> Burner-we're getting a storm here right now.. another one!!


snow angles...make it worthwhile..

outta here! shift change! have a great couple days!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 23, 2004)

Morning Chick!!   Have a good day- stay warm


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

OMG chica how the heck did you get so super strong, you must have some kick ass genetics.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

Afternoon my precious('s) hehe  
awwww you all so sweet! thank you!  
I dont know how I got "so" strong.. LOL I dont even think that I am.. I wish I was stronger, that I am working on though  I think my legs are strong because I figure skated for 7-8 years, and jumps take alot of power to complete? beats me. haha as for upper body, ummm from piling wood!!  .Im not kidding either. haha actaully I really dont know. 

Its actaully warm here today. 30F.  thank god it stopped snowing! just got back from the gym!  good workout.. actually great workout. now I got some errands to do. walking...  it was brutal leg day. 

Ya'll (  hehe) have a great day!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice PR's Jen 

See it was just a few weeks before the stength came back.  Good job


----------



## Monolith (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> training = chest/tri's
> -incl db press
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!  I guess it was only a matter of time for strength to come back. I DID NOT like having it down. 

Monolith-dont let those eyes pop out of your head!


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

My goal is to do 50's too! You made it already, right on.  Congrats chickie!

Have you ever scrambled egg whites with brown rice, and a dot  of soya sauce? It tastes like chineese food rice, yum! I thought you might like it, considering your weird way with food! Hey, try throwing some pb in there, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> My goal is to do 50's too! You made it already, right on.  Congrats chickie!
> 
> Have you ever scrambled egg whites with brown rice, and a dot  of soya sauce? It tastes like chineese food rice, yum! I thought you might like it, considering your weird way with food! Hey, try throwing some pb in there, let me know how it turns out!




thanks Jill!  Im sure u'll def have no prob reaching your goal either! 

hahah actaully I had that last week a couple times. brown rice and my eggies and some peppers/mushrooms all together. no soya sauce, I hate that stuff. too freakin salty for my likin!
and u r making fun of MY weird food?  u and those cho eggs! lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn... Cant believe how strong you are.  Damn...

Great job BTW.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

that egg whites and brown rice sounds yummy, i might have to try it sometime soon

choc eggs mmmmmmmmmm  hahaha


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

hehe thanks PM!  and Im not that strong.. I want to be stronger!  

its real good Greek! and Im not a fan of rice but I dont mind it like that. just no soya sauce. Id be a whale if I had any! ekkk 

Feb 23rd

meal 1- 
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein(28g)

meal 2-
8 egg whites/1yolk
peppers/mushr.
coffee w/1T.half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-iso(30g)

meal 4-
chicken/vege tortilla
5 fish oil caps

meal 5-
125g chicken
veges
1tsp olive oil 

meal 6-
0.5scp Infusion
wheyprotein(15g)
1tsp. pb
5 fish oil caps 


training = quads/calves
-bb squats
135/10(warmupset), 185/11, 205/8, 225/5, 225/4.5 *
-incl leg press
270/13, 360/11, 450/7, 500/3 **
-rev. hack squats ***
90/12, 90/12
-leg extensions
100/12, 120/8, 150/6, 100/13
-standing calf raise
260/13, 300/10, 320/9 drop-200/8
-seated calf raise
70/14, 90/11, 90/11, 100/9

* YAY!!  finally decided to attempt 2 plates aside again. went well, really happy with myself. will work on this for a while and then increase again, might need a spotter though. 
** I was aiming for 4 reps on this but after the third rep my left hip felt weird. form must have been off slightly. so I just racked it up. ah well. 
*** first time I tried the reverse hacks.someone mentioned to me last week how hard they were, Im always up for the challenge. ha, defintly were tuff! talk about burn, dont need much weight for it at all!
~also very VERY sore today!


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

Your workouts never seem to amaze me anymore! You are 1 strong chickie i admire!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea, reverse hacks are great for the glutes. | ))   My hack squat machine at my gym sucks... not like I need a tighter ass anyways


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

jen question are your weight in pounds??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks Jill!  

what are you trying to say PM?  lol! 

shortstuff, nanh they are in kilograms!  hahaha Jk! yah pounds.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Ugh... Im saying you could bounce a quarter off my ass!  Happy now  

Ok sorry for  ing.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

Ah man we're suppose to post in pounds? I've been posting in ounces. J/K.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow!! You are shooting PR all over the place  You are so strong Jen, wow!!
I'm going to have to come visit you some time and let you kick my butt in the gym 

Have a wonderful day  I feel you on the snow, we got some here too today  I usually like snow, but will spring get here already


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Morning sweetie!! You've got mail  .  
Have fun at work


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

- do you have a bubble butt PM? 

ounces eh IT. well well, we have some work to do then for you! haha  jk 

thanks Jenny!  It'd be awesome if you ever came this way!! 
I cant wait for spring either. or summer for that matter!  

Hey Andrea, sorry bout getting back to you with the late email this afternoon. work was busy at first. now its dead


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of chocolate isolate do you recommend? One that is sweet and creamy in water? I returned my pvl 'choc dark mousse'. Too 'dark' chocolate tasting. I like milk chocolate. Sheish now I want chocolate!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

Jill - get Allmax Isoflex. hands down without a doubt. thats what I use. its AWESOMe!! omg soooo creamy and rich. LOVE it!  
Popeyes has it too, GNC doesn't I dont think. its a CAnadian company. Ive been selling a ton of it at work lately bc i tell ppl how awesome it is! 

check your PM's.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> - do you have a bubble butt PM?




haha very funny...  Some girls like the bubble butt


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Jen I think you need to send me some too    Cause I need some to cure my sweet tooth


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the tip AJ-Im gonna go there this week! How many carbs per serving?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

Jill - 1g carbs per serving. check that link that I included. it gives the exact nutritional info as well as ingredients and all the other goodies about it 

Shortstuff-I think that its only avaliable in Canada, I searched for it on the american sites and couldnt find it. but if you wanted it Im sure you could order from Canada.. cheaper too maybe?! 

PM-thats why I was asking! hah


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

meal 1-
3/4c. brown rice
8 egg whites/1yolk
veggies

meal 2-
whey protein(30g)
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 3-
125g chicken
2tsp flaxoil
salad

meal 4-
chilli

meal 5-
1c cottage cheese
2 tsp. pb

meal 6-
1scp.Infusion
5 fish oil caps

~rest day. 
I am VERY VERY sore today.  chest and tri's are at the peak of their soreness, my butt and quads are pretty darn tender too, moreso my butt.


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2004)

Where did you get the chili from? Did you make it? Oh-I gotta get that protein, choc chip bits, Im going tomorrow or thurs for sure!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

I made it this morning. just used kidney beans, grilled chicken, salsa, buncha peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes and some spices. voila!  

defintly let me know if you get it!  I think you'll really like it. I LOVE it!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

mmmm chili.  sounds yummy.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

well I wanted something diff. argh. Ive kinda laid off the Old coaches guidelines.  I donthave a prob staying lean, so he can kiss my booty and hurry his buns up with this photo shoot!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

we had chinese.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Im trying to get to Popeyes tonight-they are only open till 6 tonight, and I work till 6! Im gonna try to leave early so I can get the protein today. As for the eferderine I dont know!


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Will they FOR SURE have the 2lb containers?  Should I call first?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

they should FOR SURE have it! if they dont then I will call them tomarrow and mouth at them!!  
and if you call ahead right now and let them know that you might not get there until just 6 they will stay open for you Im sure. we do that!  
let me know how it goes girl! Tell them that the girl that works at Popeyes in Halifax mentioned it  I wanna see what they tell my bossie.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

I will for sure! Im leaving at 5 so I should have plenty of time! Oh, and I called and they do have it in stock! yipeee!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 25, 2004)

I want some!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

Here Popeyes is a fast food fried chicken place


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

yah all you Americans think that its a chicken place. I know it is in the states, in Canada its a supp store. lol 

Andrea-you could always order from Canada. might be cheaper too with the exchange? 

Jill- glad they had it in stock! let me know how you like!  make sure you put it in the blender with lotsa crushed ice!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

Feb 25th

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
8 eggwhite/1yolk

meal 2-
M.R.P
5 fishoil caps
coffee w/1T.half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60g carbs)
1/2c strawberries
whey protein-isolate(26g)

~jog!! 

meal 4-
2 chicken/vege tortillas

meal 5-
chicken stirfry

meal 6-
1.25scp.Infusion
5 fishoil caps 


training = shoulders/traps/abs
-standing bb milit.press
50/10(warmupset)m 80/8, 80/7, 90/4.5, 75/7 *
-bb upright rows
80/9, 90/6, 90/6, 80/8 **
-bb front raise
50/10, 50/10, 60/7 drop 30/12
-bentover db lat raise
20/12, 20/10, 25/6 drop 15/8
-db shrugs
65/12, 70/10, 75/7
-mach. shrugs
280/10, 300/8, 320/6
-decline crunches
4 sets
-reverse crunches(15lb dumbell between feet)
4 sets

*first time I attempted 90 for this  felt pretty happy to get that up, I hesitated at first but gave it a go. 
** 90/6 is a new PR. only by one rep though! hahaha I dont know if I count that or not. but hey, 1 rep is 1 rep I guess. 
~also went for a jog today. it was SOOO nice out so I threw on my track pants,a hoody and headphones and went out. just to note running or anything on pavement KILLS my shins, so I was kinda stupid going out but I iced/heated them after I got back just to be on the safe side. hope I dont pay for it tomarrow, it was just hard to resist not going out! legs were still pretty sore from a couple days ago but once I got going they loosed up some.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Maybe get new shoes for the shins?
90Lb upright rows!   Your a freaking machine!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

nanh I got new shoes. 190$ kickers!  
spent 350$ on therapy for them this fall when I couldnt WALK!  
Ive been told I have compartment syndrome and the only way to cure them is surgery, which I may have done eventually, I was talking to a guy about it just a couple days ago. possibility. 

Im not a machine!! I run on food not batteries!  
thanks!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Damn girl, thats too much for new shoes!  So what exactly is compartment syndrome?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Nevermind... 

Shin splints


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

nanh momma paid for them! not me! I wouldnt spend that much! lol 

yah good basic info there. mines a lil beyond that though.  ah well.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 25, 2004)

Whoa, why were you jogging?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> ~also went for a jog today.* it was SOOO nice out...*


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

I still cant believhow friggin strong you are. 

Nice variation in  the diet today-fresh or frozen strawberries? Im in love with the fresh ones!

BTW, I got the protein!!!! Yipee. Im gonna try it for my last meal. I also bought caffine-200mg, and ephedrine-8mg. Now all I need to get is asprin, right? How much of each combination?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

I wanna do ECA


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Jillybean! 
I kinda put the ol diet on the side burner some. I never really had probs staying lean, adn the old coach doesnt knowmy body like I do. so him and the diet can kiss my booty. Ill be alright for the shoot! just no ice cream til then  and I want a DATE!! 
they were fresh strawberries!  

when you make the protein do it in the blender, and add lots of ice and crush it up to make it thick! yumm! I love it!! 
I think Jodi just clarified the ephd/caff in your journal! hehe how many tabs did you get, 300 or 50? 

its ok Viv!


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey AJ- I got the 50's eff, and the 100's caff by biox-Steve loves bio x protein, I cant stand the vanilla! Do you think the 2 will work without the yoho stuff? I even got $200 popeye $$, what do I do with it?

BTW-I usually do the measuring of protein when I get it-with the scale for exact weights. (not when using the scoops though) Would you happen to know what 1TBS (i use in p pancakes) would be equal to in grams of protein? I like to get marcos as close as possible.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Ok-I am officially a dork. 13tsp in 1 scoop. 1tsp=2g protein.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

if i was desperate, id measure out a tablespoon, then pour it into the scoop and see how much of a scoop it is, then figure it out based on the macros on the bottle per scoop

but im not


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Thats how I did it! Ya, I am a sad girl.......


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

its ok, we still love you


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

I knew youd figure it out! hehe did you try the prot yet? BLENDER and ICE!  

 OMG.. ghahahahahhaha its not 200$ Popeyes money, each one is worth a dollar. so its 2$ in coupons!  damn how much did u spend. I usualy give out too many coupons I think! lol 

they only had 50 ephd.'s now? damn. we still have 300tab bottles. and yuppers I think the combo is great! if you can get the Yhcl as Jodi said that might be something to try, I havent before though.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tips AJ! Yup, just tried the shake and it was yum-me! It could have been a bit sweeter, you know me! But the little ity bity chips at the bottom were best!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

sweeter???  I had one woman sample that and say it was too sweet for her! I thought for sure it would be sweet enough for you and your sweet tooth! Id tell you to add stevia but I think that would be gross!! 
how did you make it? 
I just had one with meal 1. lots and lotsa ice. make sure u dont add TOO much water. maybe thats why it wasnt sweet enough? and then I let it blend real long, it gets creamier!  but then they choc chips disappear! lol


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 26, 2004)

Morning sweetie!! You've got mail!

What is this shake that ya'll are talking about! I want some    Mini chocolate chips   .   I want mini choclate chips!! 

What is Yhcl?


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Too sweet? I think the lady was on crack or something! I think i did put too much water-my glass seemed alot fuller than normal! I must admit the pp tasted yummy in my pancakes today!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Pancakes?   I want some!  hehe..but everything good is off my menu now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

off the menu means off your butt, or wherever else you may store it  

*note to self, stop eating cereal*


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

LOL...don't send it here...Craig thinks a box of cereal is one serving only.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

a BOX of cereal is ONLY a snack!  

yah Jillybean I thought the same. I love it, and I dont find it over sweet either. hmm use less water next time, and lotsa ice. how many times have I said that.  

Andrea- its Allmax Isoflex protein, I  love it!! I suggested Jill try it. its only avaliable in Canada though, although I think you could order from here no probs, might be cheaper? 
ohh and Yhcl-is yohimbine hcl.

gosh.... work is DEAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

work??  hehe..I'm off today, we are going to the movie to see The Passion after therapy.


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Im at work too. I like it when its dead, then I can play on IM! And Im so pumped to go the gym at 3!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

at 3? I cant go til 6!!!!!!!!  
I wish it was busy though, make the day go by faster

argh rub it in now Jodi! shesh! whats Passion about? I havent heard about it! NO POPCORN woman!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Popcorn, would that be super yummy right now!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

I hate goint to the gym at 6pm. Id rather go at 6am. I totally prefer am workouts.  We will be working out at the same time cause Im 3 hours behind!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

Cool!! well I hope youhave a great workout Jillybean! (hope you dont mind that name!) 

I hate the evening crowed at the gym.. its always soo busy and alota rude big guys. 

I have a headache.. need to take something... *digging under the counter* LOL


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Cool!! well I hope youhave a great workout Jillybean! (hope you dont mind that name!)


Hope your headache gets better, have a super workout to chickie! BTW i love the name!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> argh rub it in now Jodi! shesh! whats Passion about? I havent heard about it!




You dont know what the Passion of the Christ is about?!?!  Check Rissole's signature...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

hmmm I will have to PM.  thanks

headaches gone Jillybean, had a good workout but the gym was busy!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

Feb 26th

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs) 
whey protein-iso(34g)
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
8 eggwhites/1yolk
veges
5 fish oil caps

meal 3-
cottage cheese
few strawberries
5 fish oil caps

meal 4-
125g chicken
salad
1tsp flaxoil 

~train

meal 5-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-iso(27g)

meal 6-1scp.Infusion
cottage cheese
1tsp pb.  


training = hams/calves
-bb SL deads
-135/10(warmupset), 185/10, 205/7, 225/4, 205/6 *
-lying leg curls
50/12, 60/10, 70/7-drop 40/8
-seated leg curls
90/12, 110/8, 120/6, 120/7-drop 70/11
-standing calf raise
240/13, 280/10, 300/9, 300/8
-legpress mach. calf press
180/12, 230/10, 230/9, 180/12
-decline crunches **
4 sets

* nothing special here this week really. hit 225/4 the first go though. but no more reps than last week. takes time. sighh. 
** hadnt planned to train calves but I was sharing the leg press with a person so I did a few sets of those in between for the heck of it. 
~ my delts are pretty tender today too.havent had them this sore in a while to be honest. feels good!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2004)

I'll save you a bit of time.  The passion is about the lord Jesus Christ.  It is basically a VERY realistic movie of his crusifiction.  I hear that it is a very deep movie... I dont know if I can watch it.  But check Riss's sig for more info.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

Popcorn???     I am innocent!!!!  Umm...Craig made me?  Only 1 1/2cups and no butter.

Oh The Passion of Christ.   Very very good movie.   I still don't understand what all the convertsie is about.  Well, I do understand, but it is a very touching and moving movie.  Hard to watch at times.  Makes you really think about things that people have done and how cruel people can and have been.
Premier...you should go see it!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

YUMMY Popcorn!!! you know, I dont even like the theatre buttery stuff. too salty and greasy!  
hmmm maybe I will have to go see that movie then!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Dammit AJ do you like anything that is bad for you? Im gonna come over there and force feed you ice cream!!!<---I know you like that!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

force feed me? HAHAHAHAHAHAH you have no idea what kinda appetite I have!!! I would LOVE to break more loose right now, damn.. once this shoot is gone, beware!  I will be the new michelan woman! hahaha jk! I used to let myself go wild on saturdays. bad idea I know but it works for me. I miss that. I want ice cream


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I used to let myself go wild on saturdays. bad idea I know but it works for me. I miss that. I want ice cream



you're so lucky..and i am so jealous..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> you're so lucky..and i am so jealous..



aww sweetie dont say things like that. you mus'nt compare yourself to others. You have to be proud of who you are! we all have our flaws, but thats what makes us who we are. we go through stuggles to make us stronger!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 27, 2004)

still no photoshoot hun?
hum congrats for sticking to it


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

not yet!  they said they cant give me a specific date since the opening of their new gym is being delayed for numerous reasons. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi AJ 

Sorry to hear about the delay of your photoshoot, yet again You better post those pics once you get them girlie!

Do you ever get sick of eating the same foods? Or do you think it's easier that way? That is the one thing that bugs me about dieting.


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Ya, put some new pics up buff chickie! SO we can all admire you! I liked when your avi was your abs....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

I know I know, I just wish I could get lean and stay lean!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

Im sore!  

Jstar- it is getting VERY frustrating not having a date. I just want it done and over with. dont think that Ill ever commit to something like that again. lol  Ill def put pics up once it ever goes through.. 
as for diet- well I dont eat anything I dont like. and I have kinda side tracked from my old coachs diet. I guess I like all my foods, HOWEVER normally I would enjoy foods a bit more, with less level of strictness, etc. I am sooooooooo dying for some goodies! lol  

Jillybean- you silly woman!!!  thanks girlie, your tooo tooo kind. shesh. I couldnt stand looking at my belly like that all the time. 

Greek- hang in there girl, your going through ALOT right now, everything in life takes time. and we must struggle alot to reach our goals, but thats what will make you even more proud of your accomplishments in the end!  we're all here for you!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

Feb 27th

meal 1-
oats(=35g carbs)
8 egg whites/1yolk
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
M.R.P
5 fish oil caps

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-iso(27g)

meal 4-
2 chicken/vege tortillas
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 5-
chicken stirfry
1tsp olive oil

meal 6-
cottage cheese
whey protein(8g)
5fishoil caps
lil peanut butter(didnt measure) 



training = back/bi's

-bentover bb rows
70/10(warmupset) 90/12, 110/7, 120/5, 100/8 *
-t bar rows
90/10, 100/7, 110/5.5, 90/9
-v-bar cable pulldowns
100/11, 110/9, 120/7.5, 100/9
-hyperextensions
25/13, 35/10, 35/9
-standing ez curl bar
55/12, 65/9, 75/4, 65/8 **
-db conc. curls
20/10, 25/7 drop 15/8
-cable rope hammer curls
40/10, 40/9 drop 20/10

*nothing special I guess but I was able to get 5 full reps for 120 rather than 4.5 last week. a LIL improvment I guess.  
** these felt great! I really concentrated on slowly releasing the negative. for those that arent familar with the term ez curl bar, its also called a cambered bar 
~ also VERY sore today. my hammies and calves, delts are still really sore, so are traps and back is already tender from workout today! tomarrow is rest!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> Jillybean- you silly woman!!!  thanks girlie, your tooo tooo kind. shesh. I couldnt stand looking at my belly like that all the time.


WHAT!! If I had your abies Id be looking at them all day!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2004)

Jill...you would be rubbing your hand on them all the time because they feel weird and neat at the same time.  LOL


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

omg you guys crack me up!!! hahahahaha


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 27, 2004)

Jen how old are you??  I thought I saw that you are 19-20???  You seriouslykck as chicky, I wish I had your genetics but I guess I am ok with mine, less cheating is allowed then I would like, but oh well.


----------



## Flex (Feb 27, 2004)

everything's lookin good jen.......keep up the good work!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks Shortstuff!  your too sweet! 
and yeah Im 19 

Thanks Flex!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 27, 2004)

Man you have mor muscle then most women have at the age of 30-40    Yeah for strong chicas!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Tomorrow I rest too!!

 Hey, I did shoulders yesterday, then chest today. My shoulders are a little sore today, and It may have affected my workout a bit. BUT-is there anything else wrong with doing shoulders than chest the next day? In your opinion. 

What did you put in your stirfry??


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

you know Shortstuff. I scare myself sometimes.  I guess I have daddy to thank some. lol. the only thing that reallyyy bugs me is that I get ppl thinking that I am on steroids!  makes me cry to think that!!! 

Jillybean, I wouldnt do shoulders before chest. for the simple reason that your delts are incorporate indirectly in some of your chest exercises, and if they are healing and torn up it could have an effect on your chest workout. I would do shoulders after chest or at least a couple days before. 

stirfry was mushrooms, peppers, broccoli, tomatoes, onions and cluck-cluck.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

Nice workouts AJ 
I wish my traps would get sore... *sigh*

How do you do your concentration curls?  Do you sit and do them, or do like Arnie and stand bending over?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

thanks PM  you know though this is the first time in quite a while that my traps have been sore? 

I do my conc curls both ways, depends on my mood. lol today was seated though


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 27, 2004)

u know whats funny, i have ONE trap..my right side, 

probably from carrying a bookbag or purse all these years


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

I love when my traps are sore, they usually are!!!

AJ, do you have an email addy? If you do, pm me with it cause I have this e-mail with crazy pics of the snow storm in NS!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

Jillybean- just sent you a PM!  

 hahaha only one trap eh Viv! thats hilarious!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Good Afternoonie.  LOL


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

EVENIN' Jodie!  how are ya'll? 

what a day. worked all day. and then................... I went to a SALON!!  this is RARE for Jen!!  
did some major choppin to my hair!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Is it short Jen?????


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

well considering that it was halfway down my freakin back!!!  haha it was long let me say that! and now its just above my shoulders!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 28, 2004)

Aww...I am sure it looks great!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

Back and bi's workout looked great.  All I can say is that you are fucking animal Jen!! 



> I went to a SALON!!  this is RARE for Jen!!



You have to be kidding me!!!!!  Do you even realize how hot long hair is on a girl!!  One of my freinds is 5' tall and she has hair down to her mid back and she always says she wants to cut it but I yell at her because it is so pretty.  I love girls with long hair!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

wellI guess you dont love me anymore eh Patrick!  hahaha I was getting SO sick of the long hair!  my darn ponytail is gone now. just a lil bob when I put it up!  maybe I wont look 16 now!!!!!!! 

and animal??  haha 
thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> wellI guess you dont love me anymore eh Patrick!  hahaha I was getting SO sick of the long hair!  my darn ponytail is gone now. just a lil bob when I put it up!  maybe I wont look 16 now!!!!!!!
> 
> and animal??  haha
> thanks!




Ah, I still love ya baby, even with your short hair


----------



## atherjen (Feb 28, 2004)

aww thank goodness Patrick. its kinda late to get it back now!  

Feb 28th

meal 1-
3/4c brown rice
8 egg white/1yolk
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 2-
cottage cheese
strawberries

meal 3-
125g chicken
salad
2tsp. flax oil 

meal 4-
whey protein(blend)-(30g)
5 fish oil caps

meal 5-
125g chicken
1T.pb
veges

meal 6-
whey protein(blend)-(30g)
5 fish oil caps

~rest day. Im still really sore all over!!!  
drank a TON of green tea today too.. I was freezing at work so it helped to warm me up!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2004)

Jen, I just chopped my hair last year.  I use to have long hair too and I love it short now.  I will never have long hair again.

I'm sure it looks great


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Lucky girls getting their hair done! Mine is nat curly, some days an afro-I cant do anything differnet then curls! Some days I feel as if I was cursed! I bet your hair looks smokin AJ! Its nice to change it up every once and a while.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

thanks girls!!!  
I got a few comments on the new do' today. I think Im liking, which normally I dont! lol 
only prob is that is wont all stay up at the gym.  

Jillybean-I  your curly hair!! its SOo YOU!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

Feb 29th (leap day!!)

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs) 
8 egg white/1yolk
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
M.R.P *
5 fish oil caps

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein(24g)
1/2c strawberries

meal 4-
2 chicken/vege tortillas
coffee w/1T half/half

meal 5-
scallop/shrimp stirfry

meal 6-
whey protein(blend)(24g)
5 fish oil caps

* this was SOOO good. Myoplex original in chocolate. it was soo thick I had to eat it with a big spoon. just like a thick milkshake! YUM  

training = chest/tri's 
-incl db press
25/10(warmupset), 40/12, 45/8, 50/6
-flat db press
45/9, 50/7, 55/5, 45/8 *
-pec dec
60/11, 70/8, 80/6-drop 40/8
-unassited dips
bw/12, bw/11, bw/9
-lying skull crushers superset w/close grip bench **
55/11, 55/10, 65/8 drop 35/9
-close grip bench(weights as above)
9, 8, 8, 5
-v-bar cable pushdowns
50/11, 60/9 drop 30/9

*nothing impressive on lifts this week, pretty similiar numbers on sets/reps. cant hit new PR's every week.. darn! lol 
** my arms were DEAD with these. used the cambered bar(or e-z curl bar). starting with the skullcrushers til failure and then moved straight into close grip bench.  damn. and the last drop set was sheer evil!


----------



## Jill (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, the tri superset sound crazy!!! I havent done close grip bench in a while-tomorrows tris yippe....I doubt I'll superset like you crazy women! What are the marcos like in the mr shakes?? 

Btw, Im liking the whey-less water and lotsa blending, yum. Almost as good as the one I made steve today, except his had a banana and milk in it.  (I had a taste -If I could have shakes like that Id drink em 5X a day!)_


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

my arms were literally SHAKING on the last set. and then the drop set, I thought I was going to die! hahaha 

mmmm a banana would be YUMMY in that whey. try adding some natty pb to it sometime, soooooo rich and creamy!! 

ohh yes my "ice cream shake"  exactly what it was like to me! 
290 cals
2.5g fat
1g sat. fat
15mg cholesterol
24g carbs
4g fiber
2g sugars
42g protein
AND 50% DV calcium!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi AJ!  

Happy March! YEAH 3 weeks til Spring! 

Are you still carb cycling? How is your schedule set up? Just curious


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 1, 2004)

jstar haha look at us making up for lost time 

jen! where are you! come post with us deary  hope your day is going well


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey girlies!!!  damn I was getting mad that IM was down!  something is up with the server! 
ah well I got 4 loads of laundry done, still a small pile of dirty ones in the bathroom!  

Happy March to you too Star! OMG, this winter is flying!  
nope not really carb cycling much anymore. ditched the old coachs diet, although he wanted me to stick with it, but heck, Im not competing and I can stay lean easy. so he can kiss my butt!!  
Im still sorta working my way off it. nothing too drastic at once!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

March 1st! 
(gosh how time flys!!)  

meal 1-
3/4c brown rice
8 egg white/1yolk
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
M.R.P
5 fish oil caps

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein-iso(27g)

meal 4-
small apple
cottage cheese
1tsp. pb. 

meal 5-
chicken stirfry
1tsp olive oil

meal 6-
whey protein(blend)-(30g)
5 fish oil caps
cucumbers 


training = quads/calves/abs

-bb squats
135/10(warmupset), 185/11, 205/8, 225/6, 245/3 * 
-db lunges
40/12, 45/10
-incl leg press
270/13, 360/10, 450/7, 470/5
-leg extensions
100/11, 120/8, 140/5-drop 100/6
-standing calf raise
260/13, 320/10, 340/9
-seated calf raise
90/12, 100/10, 100/10
-decline crunches
....3 sets
-hanging leg raise
....3 sets
-reverse incl. crunches
....3 sets

* omg still cant believe myself!!! talk about adrenaline rush! I got the extra rep on 225 this week and decided it was time to step it up a notch   very happy with myself.  
~it was amusing today when a guy at the gym said I had "wicked calves"   I couldnt help but laugh at him, since last week a girl that works there told me I had really small calves and should be working them everyday of the week to make them bigger.  LOL I guess I can relax a lil now. hah


----------



## Monolith (Mar 1, 2004)

Damn Jen... those lifts are fricken awesome.  Nice work.

And i dont think you have to worry about having small calves when youre doing standing raises @ 340lb for reps.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Short hair...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Monolith!!  my goal is to squat 2x my bodyweight!  its gonna be awhile.  

and my calves were "small" compared to her fat ones!  shes always running me down!  

PM.. you need a hanky?  something wrong?! lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

I cant believe you chopped your hair   Im sure you still look good, but im like P-funk, and love long hair.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't care what your hair is like if you  can squat 245lbs that is hot as hell to me!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

ummm sorry PM!  I kinda like my short hair now! 

 thanks Patrick!
but what if I had saggy ol b00bies and triple chin and no eyebrows? is that still hot!  hehe jk. (I dont even know what Im sayin anymore)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2004)

Yep, still hot!!!  I don't care!  LOL.

That is good that you like your hair short.  If you like then I like it too, even though I have never seen it.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 1, 2004)

So when do we get to see some "progress" pics to check out your new hair?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Hmmm...what's wrong with short hair??????


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Nothing is wrong with short hair... I have short hair.  I just like long hair on women.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nothing is wrong with short hair... I have short hair.  I just like long hair on women.



You really have a way with women, dont you PM?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

I bet your calves are crazy! Screw the chick at the gym! Do you mix your oats and whey?? I like it like that. I get oaties 4X tomorrow! yipeeee


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

gosh I walk away from the computer and look what I come back too...  
lol JK!  love you all! 

well PM, since you like long hair so much, you shouldl grow yours out and see how much of a pain in the butt it is!  

hmm Monolith-Im going to try for some pics in a couple weeks. family is coming to visit for the weekend.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I bet your calves are crazy! Screw the chick at the gym! Do you mix your oats and whey?? I like it like that. I get oaties 4X tomorrow! yipeeee



 no no my calves are nothing special thats for certain! lil buggers! 

 YAY you must be happy to have oats tomarrow! high carb day? 
nanh I dont mix my oats n whey. it never turned out for me before.  kinda turned into a mess. so I fed it to the alligators again. lol  I prefer drinking my shakes!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Me with long hair?  Pfft..  Im not a redneck, or gay.  So no thx


----------



## Monolith (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Me with long hair?  Pfft..  Im not a redneck, or gay.  So no thx



You just dont want to mess up your perm.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 1, 2004)

Sweet Squat


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!!  

PM- you have a perm? LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought men stopped perming their hair in the 70's......


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

No, I shave my head.  http://www.pudzian.pl/ That there is about the length it is right now.  Kind of the same shape too


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Beautiful!!    

How have you been?  Hope you had a great week!!!  Missed you!
Vacation was the greatest.  We actually didn't take too many pics, but I will post the ones we did take.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

Morning Sweetness!!  Hope your having a good day  .  Todays my quads/calves day.  I was checking out your lifts on your quad/calves/abs day- damn it girl!! I feel like a wuss!!! I'll be there sooner or later...... I hope!!  (Preferably sooner)

So  I want to see the new hot short hair cut!! I'm thinking about cutting mine, but not to short, just a little above my shoulders and then real choppy layers everywhere, but who knows what I'll do.   

Your diet, as always- kicks ass girl!!

You've got mail!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Great Journal there Jen!! I'm sure the hair is looking great. As long as you feel comforatble with it especially being cold where you are.
Thanks!!


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 2, 2004)

WOW!! I wish I could squat like that.   Great job, your whole leg workout is amazing.

Shoulder length hair isn't short.  Its  long enough to appreciate yet short enough not to get in the way.  Plus, the only thing that matters is that you like it.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

Afternoon everyone!!  what a slowww day at work!!  

PM-ok that hair style is good..perm, well, only some guys can pull that off. and hey, how come no pics of you anywhere?!?  

Cyndi - Missed you too girl!!  glad you had such a wonderful trip!! cant wait to see the few pics you did take  

Andrea- afternoon chickie!! hope work is more exciting for you than it is for me. how was your workout? ahh and your not a wuss at all!!!! your doing great!!  
Ill try and get a pic of my hair up. family is coming next weekend so Ill get them to take pics. its just how you explained. chopy layers and short. hehe  

IT- thanks for stopping in!  its actaully starting to warm up some here. it was 40F yestarday! 

LBN- Hey!!  thanks for the comment!  
and hey, great point on the hair! thats what I think!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Damn just look at this journal!!

 Its like a freakin party


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Damn just look at this journal!!
> 
> Its like a freakin party




Without the alcohol


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ can you order some grog for this partay please.....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

No picts, because I just got my digital camera today!   Will have picts this weekend


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

no sillywater for any of you!! 
protein shake anyone! 

cant wait PM!  I need to get a digi cam. trying to sucker my daddy into buying me one when he comes to visit next weekend


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> protein shake anyone!


I'm up


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

I can't have protein shakes.     I can't have anything good. Can someone drink mine for me??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh yes... Infact, tell me all your favorite foods, and I will eat them all for you


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

NO this is MY journal!!! I will eat Jodie's food!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmm...I think I listed a few in my journal somewhere.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hell...someone just eat the stuff PLEASE!  LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow it is almost the same temp here probably without the snow though. Is it still snowing there?? Are you going to post some progress pics when you get your camera?? I need to get one too.
See ya!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

Jodie Id be more than HAPPY to eat it for you if I was there!!  

IT- it was warmer here today. low 40's I think. but its been raining all afternoon and evening. snow is slowly leaving.  about time!!!  
Ill defintly post new pics once I get some taken. hope my daddy is a in good mood when he visits!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

*March 2nd* 

meal 1-
whey protein(30g) 
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
3/4c brown rice
8 egg whites/1yolk

meal 3-
125g chicken
salad
2 tsps flax oil

meal 4-
whey protein(30g) 
5 fish oil caps

meal 5-
chilli

meal 6-
cottage cheese
1Tbsp. pb. 

~rest day. my butt and thighs are sooo sore today!  I was walking home tonite and trying to squeeze my butt each step but it hurt too much!  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

Trying to squeeze your butt with each step?  I bet that looked funny


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Sweetie  Hope your having a good day!! 

Have you tried freezing the PB and CC yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey hon, get daddy to buy me a digicam too


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

Andrea- I tried the pb and cc last nite. forgot to tell you. OMG!!! YUMM!!! I added a lil cinnamon too  

haha Viv Ill ask him! first we need to sucker him into getitng me one. but I dont whine. hmmm :scartch: I need to brainstorm!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

Its funny how we relate the brain to weather

brainstorm, brain fog, clouded thoughts, clear my head

Today I predict sunshine!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Jen- I bet your hair looks really cute!!!  

NICE Leg workout-- 

Oh And I squeeze my bootie when I walk tooo --hehehe!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

haha your right Viv. I compare the weirdest things though sometimes!  
no sun here today its cloudy!! I think Im going to go tan. already trained. and I need to get groceries!  

Hey Stace!!  aww thanks for the comment girlie! Im gonna take some pics of the new do' I hope. its not special but diff on me. lol 
haha Im glad Im not the only wacko that squeezes her butt!  it feels good!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 3, 2004)

squeeze that booty going up stairs!!!!!!! OMG u feel it!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

AJ-I seriously get groceries 3-4x a week. This month Im keeping track of all the $$$ Steve and I spend. I hate grocery shopping-Steve loves it-I make him push the cart.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

haha I seem to have to get something EVERYDAY!!! just because I walk everywheres and have to carry it!!  its annoying! 
Im going to make my dad fill my fridge FULL next weekened!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Ugg I use to grocery shop 3-4 times a week also--- Now I try to buy a Shitload every 2 weeks. --usually spending $150. FOR 2 PEOPLE- thats insane!!!

But for some reason I always find something else I NEED during the week...lol


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Lmao ---we are all a bunch of Bootie squeezers!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 3, 2004)

You guys crack me up, I did all my grocery shopping this weekend, cost me probably 100 bucks so far, just for me, and then had to get face wash and etc, which is another 40 on top of that    And now I have to go back to costco this weeked!!!  AHHHHHHHHH  I hate groceries I swear, why can't you just magically order food for free.


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

One month I tracked it, Steve and I spent over $800 He has a tape worm too like you AJ. Plus, it is so expensive to eat healthy, but you all already know that. The $800 was not counting supps either!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwww, not the food store.  Lately we've been averaging $50 every two or three days.  Too much chicken, eggs and sweet potatoes.  Thos eBIG bags of frozen veggies last maybe 3 days.  I think it is easier eatting bad...certainly less expensive.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep its much cheaper eating bad-- My hubby can eat dinner OUT every night for 3.99 at taco cabana--or he gets Jack in the box tacos--they are SO cheap.

Yep It cost me probably 30 bucks to buy matt groceries--all bad crap--
and around 100 for me! CRAZY!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

HOLY COW $800!! THATS A CRAP LOAD JILL!!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Jen 

I'm glad it's finally starting to warm up for ya. We've been having freak weather here, yesterday it was 65! I am not complaining though 

Food is crazy expensive..Jill that is a mortgage payment almost right there. Crazy


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh I posted a pic of that row machine in my journal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 3, 2004)

That's why, as much as I love Travis, I'm kind of glad he's not into the whole "healthy eating" concept.  We'd both have to work three jobs to afford food!!  His is usually only around 50 bucks but mine is at least 100, depending on the sales!  But, it would be nice not to have to cook two different dinners every night!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

I tell YA'LL (hehe) food is pricy. damned lettuce, 2$ a head. I eat the whole head in one sitting close to.  
I tried to figure out how much I was spending monthly but then it started to scare me and I lost half the reciets(I cant spell).  

Star, thats not the HS machine I was talking about. we dont even have that one. hmm we have one similar though.  

damn and I couldnt get in for a tan tonite either!  they were all booked up!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

March 3rd

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
8egg white/1yolk
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
M.R.P
5 fish oil caps

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein-iso(23g)
few strawberries

meal 4-
1 chicken/vege tortilla
salad

meal 5-
shrimp stiryfry
2 SF jellos

meal 6-
cottage cheese
whey protein
lil pb 
5 fish oil caps 



training = shoulders/traps/abs

-standing bb military press
50/10(warmupset), 70/11, 80/8, 90/4.5, 70/10 * 
-bb upright rows
70/12, 80/9.5, 90/6, 90/5.5-drop 60/10
-db lat raise
20/12, 20/11, 25/8-drop 15/9
-rev. pec dec
70/12, 80/9, 90/6-drop 60/9, 80/8
-db shrugs
65/12, 65/11, 70/9
-mach. shrugs
280/10, 300/9, 320/5
-decline crunches **
....3 sets
-reverse crunchs(db. between feet)
...3 sets

*up only half a rep on the 90's.  the 80's were going well, but 90's just sucked. thought I could have got more. grrr.  
**hadnt planned to do abs. but through those in. for some reason lately Ive been training them a couple times a week rather than just once. not sure why.  lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Im going tanning at 8!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

its past 8 here!  

HUSH you JELLYbean! yes jelly. hows that do for your cravings!!  

I want to go tanning.. damned salons


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Im going tanning tomorrow.  This time I wont get burned


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Jen- it's going to be 78 degrees here today  !!! I'll be thinking about you!!  


Have a good day- you've got mail!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Your got mail too Andrea! 

78!!!  I swear, I live in the wrong part of N.America! 

yah PM you better be careful! lol dont wanna turn into a lobster again!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Jen!  How are you?  It's yucky here in NY today if that makes you feel any better.  Cold and rainy.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Cyndi!!  im not bad! feeling good! got up super early this morning to get to the gym before work today so I wouldnt have to go late tonite. hate the evening crowed 
but had a great workout!  

its nice here today. 41F I think. WARM for us. and its sunny., I sooo want to be outside not stuck here at work!  
I hope it gets better there in NY.


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 4, 2004)

Jen you crack me up, it is about the same temp here in oregon, about 45 and rain/sun/rain  I want it to make up its mind about the dang weather.


----------



## crewchik (Mar 4, 2004)

*Just wanted to say Thanks*

Jen (hope you don't mind me calling you by your 1st name...)

I just wanted to say thanks for putting up your journal.  You're such an inspiration!!!  Geesh, I thought i was pretty strong until I started reading your workouts...ah, at least I still lift more than some of the guys at the gym.  

I am the same height as you, so I have started following your diet - since I have a bit more body fat than you...hopefully it will help. 

On the grocery $$ note - if you have a Costco by you they have Quaker Old Fashioned Oats --  9 pounds for $4 (US) 

-Melis


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Shortstuff- you better not crack up! no wrinkles at your age missy!  
I get home from work and its cold and dark again. grrr. 

Hey Crewchick!(or can I call you Melis?)  So glad to have you stop in my journal! and sure you can call me Jen, thats my name!  
ahh gosh thanks for such kind comments girlie! so nice of you to say!  and no need for you to be thanking me! thank you!!!  
what diet are you following? or just similar to mine now or the precomp one, cause the one now is not really a fat loss diet. well its just more calories and some well "not diet" foods. lol  

gosh thats a great buy on the oaties! my lil bags dont last long! we have Costcos but its like 150$ for a darn membership!  thanks for the advice though!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

March 4th

meal 1-
3/4c brown rice 
whey protein(27g) 
coffee w/1T half/half

~train

meal 2-
oats(=35g carbs) 
whey protein(27g)

meal 3-
125g chicken
salad
2 tsp flax oil 

meal 4-
cottage cheese
1T.chopped walnuts
SF syrup
5 fish oil caps

meal 5-
chicken chilli

meal 6-
8 egg whites/1yolk
veges
5 fish oil caps 



training = hams/calves

-SL deads
135/10(warmupset), 185/10, 205/7, 225/4, 225/3.5 *
-lying ham curls
60/12, 70/9, 80/4.5, 80/4 **
-seated ham curls
110/12, 120/9, 140/5-drop 90/10
-standing calf raise
260/12, 300/9, 340/7-drop 200/9
-leg press mach. calf press
180/14, 230/10, 230/11, 250/9

*not bad for deads today.  didnt make any new PR's. was hoping to at least get one more rep for 225. at least this week I got 4 reps the first go at it. 
** I was flying through reps on these.  ha kinda surprised myself with the weights, etc. felt great to at least increase on something.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Lying ham curls are the best machine in the gym  

I miss the gym


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 4, 2004)

premi, u are prob one of those guys that stops and stares every time a girl is on that machine.. 

the face down ass up machine as i like to call it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Nope, not every time.  Just the ones with the nice butts 

But seriously, I dont stare... Its RUDE!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Lying ham curls are the best machine in the gym




And my gym doesn't have these!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

PM your workouts must not be hardcore enough if you are staring at girls bootys!  
jk


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

March 5th

meal 1-
protein pancakes
few strawberries

meal 2-
whey protein(blend)-30g
5 fish oil caps
coffee w/1T.half/half

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein(iso.)-27g

meal 4-
grilled sirloin
spinach salad

meal 5-
chicken stiryfry
1 tsp.olive oil
SF jello

meal 6-
cottage cheese
1tbls chopped walnuts
5 fish oil caps 


training = back/bi's

-yates rows
95/10(warmupset), 115/10, 135/8.5, 155/4/5, 155/4 *
-HS isolateral row
110/12, 140/7, 160/4 **
-seated v bar cable rows
80/12, 100/10, 120/8.5, 130/6
-bb good mornings 
95/12, 115/10, 135/7, 135/6 ***
-standing cambered bar curls
55/12, 65/9, 65/8.5, 75/4
-incl alt. db curls
20/11, 20/10, 25/7-drop 15/8

* first time I have ever tried this style of a bb row. must say, I think I like them A LOT more than traditional bent over bb rows. they felt great! 
** I was really surprised with myself on these today...weights were really increasing on that! 
*** havent done good mornings in a long time, kinda hesitant before without a spotter, but nevertheless these ones were a breeze today! 
~my back is sore already this evening, tomarrows something to look forward to! lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

What are the yates rows?  I got rid of the underhand BB rows, because of the insane lower back pump.
Yea, you'll learn why they call those good mornings, when you try and get up tomorrow :hehe



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PM your workouts must not be hardcore enough if you are staring at girls bootys!
> jk



I guess its good you dont work out at my gym... I wouldnt get a damn thing done!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 5, 2004)

What's the "HS" stand for in the isolateral rows?


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> March 5th
> 
> meal 1-
> ...


Your meals today looked sooooooo good, especially these 2!
 Nothing odd today, thats unusual AJ!?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

PM- yates rows is a varitation of a bb row. 
http://www.muscle101.com/images/bbrows_demo.gif
LOL if you worked out at my gym Id be stealing those straps and hiding them!  

Monolith - HS is for the hammer strength machine. (also called the low row)
http://www.hammerstrength.com/produ...al/hs_plate.asp

thanks Jillybean!  they were good! I dont think Ive been too much of an oddball yet today!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PM- yates rows is a varitation of a bb row.
> http://www.muscle101.com/images/bbrows_demo.gif



I dont see the difference here... Maybe the guy is standing up straighter?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

http://www.stumptuous.com/badrow.html
(scroll down to yates rows)

yes you are more upright, rather than traditional bent over bb rows at 90 degree angle. and the grip is completly underhand not overhand as I usually do.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

Ok thanks.  I normally do mine underhand, because I do biceps on the same day


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

March 6th

meal 1-
2 egg/vege tortilla
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
whey protein(blend)-30g
5 fish oil caps

meal 3-
125g chicken
salad
2 tsp. flax oil 

meal 4-
cottage cheese
1T.pb
small apple

meal 5-
grilled haddock
veges
ton of alfalfa sprouts* 

meal 6-
whey protein(blend)-32g
5 fish oil caps


*Jillybean, I was at the store tonite and saw those alfalfa sprouts for real cheap so I thought Id give em a try! YUMM  I realy liked! I got doing a ton of reasearch on them too and they are soooo good for you! awesome! thanks girlie! 

~rest day  back is pretty darn sore today as I expected it would be  biceps are a lil tender, not bad at all. .


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 6, 2004)

Lol alfalfa sprouts...not alpha sprouts.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

hehehe Opsss  your right. I changed it. 
I cant spell! its the half french/english in me!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hehehe Opsss  your right. I changed it.
> I cant spell! its the half french/english in me!




You can speak french too


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> You can speak french too



 oui oui monsieur. J'ai pris l'immersion en francais pendant grade six au douze. Puis apres Je devais prendre un examen ecrit et oral pour obtenir ma certification provinciale 
comprennez-vous?


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

J'ai besoin des vacances!!!

Jen, tu es tres adorable


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Sprouties rock!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

You were grocery shopping today too? Ive been at safeway EVERY day this week, no joke. Total spendings $300 for the week! Plus I just bought a new protein and Steve got 2 boxes of bars-another $150. Crazy!!! Veggies and fruit plus lean meats kill us. $$$$$

Im gonna try the yates row tomorrow!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

eh Viv! Je pense que J'aurai aller en vancances beintot aussi!  
 

hahaha Yah Jillybean I ran out of chicken and a few other things. but I can only buy things in lil amounts.  I have to walk with it all home. its annoying!! and your damn right food is pricy sometimes. If we all ate junk it would be cheap!  
damn you and Stevie spent alot of money this week!!!  

let me know how you like those yates rows. I love em!!  

 what a nite too... one of the girls beside me was partying all freakin nite. I tossed and turned for sooo long!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> oui oui monsieur. J'ai pris l'immersion en francais pendant grade six au douze. Puis apres Je devais prendre un examen ecrit et oral pour obtenir ma certification provinciale
> comprennez-vous?




can you traslate that for me? 

I don't speak french but I think that is damn hot!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey girl 
I've been using the Yates rows for a few months now (and didn't even know it - I didn't know the name). I love them too Jen, especially done on a low pulley cable for emphasis on the negatives...it's a nice variation!

Yesterday I tried the BEST ab machine ever. My abbies are toast right now ...maybe I WILL have a 6 pack this summer 

I was gonna post the link but can't get to it. It's the HS MTS Ab Machine...AWESOME


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> meal 5-
> grilled haddock
> veges
> ton of alfalfa sprouts*



You talking about the green rounded veggie sprouts?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> can you traslate that for me?
> 
> I don't speak french but I think that is damn hot!!!



I don't speak french... but i think i can guess what she said

"yes yes sir.  i took french immersion since grade six.  i took an oral exam for my provincial certification.  understand?"

although that doesnt really make sense, since im not sure why she'd be certified by her province to speak french


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks Monolith. pretty darn close!  
I took french immersion from grade 6 to 12. Then I had to take a written and oral exam to get my provincial certfication. 
(in Canada in order to be able to be considered legally bilingual you have to take both and oral and written exam and then your are awarded a certain level. this way when you go to get jobs you can show this certification, comes in real handy!! I worked for the goverment at a tourist bureau this past summer and all I spoke 90% of the summer was french) 

Heya Star!  those yates rows do rock!! bent over 90 degree bb rows have always been a staple to my back workouts, but this style I like more! but I think Ill stick with the barbell, its my best friend.. haha  
I have never heard of that HS machine before.. is it new? 

Sara- nope not rounded veggie sprouts. ummmm 
http://www.sproutz.com/  (go to alfalfa sprouts)
heres a pic:


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Cook your chix in a pan-then eat it with the sprouties like a salad. ( I also dip the chix in mustard) The trouble with sprouties is that you pretty much have to eat that whole container to get full! They are not very filling.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmm so put the chicken on the sprouties? okie dookie. hmmmm what about grilling them in like 1tsp. of olive oil! :idea: I might have to try...... the next container I get! hehe they do go fast eh Jillybean! thank you for telling me about them!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Jen come down to miami w/ me! We can swim and dance for cardio and check out the hotties 

Now I am gonna have to try the alfalfa sprouts, shucks


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

I wish I could go to Miami right now!  that'd kick! We'd have a blast! 
I cant wait for summer, I plan to do lots traveling for a while! 

hahah you should try them! they are veryy good for you! and tasty! and if u read in the link about them they are full of digestive enzymes, so good for your IBS I think.. maybe. i dont know. lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

silly girl, i will look for them in the store


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I don't speak french... but i think i can guess what she said
> 
> "yes yes sir.  i took french immersion since grade six.  i took an oral exam for my provincial certification.  understand?"
> ...




No offense but it isn't as sexy when you say it


----------



## Monolith (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> No offense but it isn't as sexy when you say it



LOL

I'm actually glad you feel that way.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Voulez vous couchez avec moi c'est soir? 

haha remember that song?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

ohh oui Je souviens!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

i dont know that word


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

March 7th

meal 1-
3/4c brown rice
7egg whites/1yolk
coffee w/1T.half/half

meal 2-
M.R.P
5 fish oil caps

~train

meal 3-
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein(iso)-25g

meal 4-
1 chicken/vege tortilla
1/2c nat.yogurt
strawberries

meal 5-
chicken stirfry
1tsp olive oil 

meal 6-
cottage cheese
2tsp.PB
cucumbers

~ran out of fishy caps today!  



training = chest/tri's

-bb flat bench press
90/10(warmupset), 115/12, 135/10, 155/6, 155/5.5 *
-incl db press
45/10, 50/8, 50/7
-HS wide bench
140/10, 160/8, 160/7
-unassited dips
bw/13, bw/10, bw/9.5
-lying skull crushers(w/cambered bar)
55/12, 65/10, 65/9
-1arm db french press
15/11, 20/9, 20/8
-vbar cable pushdowns
60/9-drop 30/11

* I havent done bench in a LONG time!!  decided to start incorporating it back into my chest workouts. wasnt sure exaclty how much I could get at first. I was pretty happy with these weights I guess  will just have to work on it some more!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

What do you aim for in marcos daily? (and total cals?) Just a guess is fine.

BTW I hate bench press. Nice inclines lady!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2004)

Damn AJ - you are strong!!

Great workout  
YM


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

aww thanks you two! 

Jillybean - right now no strict diet protocal really. Im getting about 200g protein/day. but that includes protein from everything (oats, veggies, etc). I get about 40-50g fat and carbs.. well.. they kinda vary depending if Im training or not. on rest days Ill lower the carbs down, training days about 150g(at least) or more  it really depends!  Im not much help eh.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

Great workout Jen


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Im still wondering if declines makes boobies look better..

I know incline does


----------



## Monolith (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> -bb flat bench press
> 155/6, 155/5.5





you think you need to work on that?   Jen, the women at my gym bench with 10lb'ers on either end of the bar.  I think if you walked in and started repping with a couple plates + the 10's, the entire gym would stop and stare... me included.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Im still wondering if declines makes boobies look better..
> 
> I know incline does




Inclines, declines or flat bench are irrelevant, boobs always look good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Inclines, declines or flat bench are irrelevant, boobs always look good



TRUE


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL @ Patrick!!!!! 
(thanks for the comment too) 

Viv - I dont do decline for the simple reason that by doing incline your able to work more your upper chest instead. thats where you want the muscle IMO. added defintion there will make the visualization of a firmer more larger chest!  at least for me and my small b00bies it does! 

Monolith- I know I know.. but I dont compare to those other chickies, most in my gym are cardio slaves and using 5lb db's.  Im a strength junky, what can I say! lol I always want better! 
(btw, good math!  )


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

no pfunk, incline bench DEFINATELY makes my chest look nicer bc the muscle up top gives added fullness


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> no pfunk, incline bench DEFINATELY makes my chest look nicer bc the muscle up top gives added fullness




All I was saying is that no matter which of the three you do pectorallis major is the muscle contracting so it doesn't matter in my opinion.  And I am standing bye my statment  "boobs always look good"


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Sara- nope not rounded veggie sprouts. ummmm
> http://www.sproutz.com/  (go to alfalfa sprouts)
> heres a pic:



How many sprouts (the rounded veggie) would you eat if you eat it as a veggie source with your meal? 
I always feel if I eat more than 4 sprouts, it would be too much


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

Patrick - you wont be saying b00bs always look good when your wife someday is 80 with lil shriveled up wrinkly ones! 

Sara- I ate the whole containter!  they are very fine lil thingys. not big. like stringy. airy. not that filling!


----------



## sara (Mar 7, 2004)

AJ- I meant how many sprouts.. the rounded green veggie would you eat for a meal? not the stringy one


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

Sara- you talking about brussel sprouts?  
I personally havent tried them before to be honest! lol but you know what I say when it comes to fiberous veggies, eat up!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

March 8th

meal 1-
protein pancakes
coffee w/1T.half half

meal 2-
M.R.P

~train

meal 3-
oats(=35g carbs)
whey protein(iso)-27g
few strawberries

meal 4-
shrimp/chicken stirfry
brown rice

meal 5-
grilled salmon
huge grilled vege salad
1T.walnuts

meal 6-
cottage cheese
2tsp.PB
cucumbers 


training = quads/calves/abs

-bb squats
135/10(warmupset), 185/13, 205/11, 225/7, 245/4.5 *
-incl leg press
270/14, 360/11, 450/7, 470/6
-leg extensions
120/11, 140/7, 140/6, 150/4-drop 90/8
-standing calf raises
260/13, 300/10, 340/8-drop 200/9
-seated calf raise
90/13, 100/11, 110/9
-hanging leg raises
...3 sets
-decline crunches
...3sets
-incl. reverse crunches
...3sets

*talk about crazy reps today!!  very happy with myself. I guess.. its progress to hitting my goal of squating 2x my bodyweight... thats going to take some time.. 
~ My chest is soo sooo sore today too!  I dont think it has been THIS sore in a very long time! tri's are real tender too, but my left one is incredibly sore!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> -bb squats
> 135/10(warmupset), 185/11, 205/8, 225/6, 245/3





> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> -bb squats
> 135/10(warmupset), 185/13, 205/11, 225/7, 245/4.5



Damn, those are some awesome gains Jen.  You sure you aren't on any "special" supplements? 

Really though, nice work.  One day i'll be able to lift your "girly" weights.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Damn, those are some awesome gains Jen.  You sure you aren't on any "special" supplements?
> 
> Really though, nice work.  One day i'll be able to lift your "girly" weights.




 Thanks Monolith!! 
my special supplements - multiV, fishy caps, ginger root, ALA, extra vitamin C.. when I remember it. 
secret - focus


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

By the way... when you only get half a rep on a squat... do you just dump the weight?


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Should I take ala AJ?


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What do you aim for in marcos daily? (and total cals?) Just a guess is fine.
> 
> BTW I hate bench press. Nice inclines lady!!!


Dont you luv me anymore AJ, you didnt answer my question....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

I hate sprouts...  My grandpa eats them on his sandwitches and they are nar nar!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

Monolith - nanh I didnt "dump it".  made it halfway down and decided that I couldnt go any furthur ... at all!  

Jillybean - Well I would say yes you should take ALA. is a very powerful antioxidant as well as potential glucose disposal agent. 
and I did answer your question you goof!!!  I always love ya! 


> Jillybean - right now no strict diet protocal really. Im getting about 200g protein/day. but that includes protein from everything (oats, veggies, etc). I get about 40-50g fat and carbs.. well.. they kinda vary depending if Im training or not. on rest days Ill lower the carbs down, training days about 150g(at least) or more  it really depends!  Im not much help eh.



PM-you just dont know whats good for you!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

oops, I am blind Ill check my email soon! Thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hola...I'll try to visit more tomorrow.  Work was busy today.


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok in 'simple' terms, what will the ala do for me? Thanks! Jodis put it in a post before put it was not in 'a simple minds' language. he he


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

ALA is a powerful antioxidant.  Antioxidants are good for you, in that they help to delay aging, and help eliminate free radicals.  Plus ALA is a good creatine transport(what I use it for).  Im sure there is more, but I havent studied it too much


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2004)

Your muffins are making me crazy!!!  Off to the deep freezer!(after I have just a couple more! ) Atleast they are super healthy for me!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks for explaining that PM!  

dont throw the muffins in the freezer, send them to me!  haha 
no worries, they are all good for you!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 9, 2004)

Mmmmm muffins, i want some


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks for explaining that PM!



Just trying to help...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

.March 9th

meal 1-
1/2c brown rice
8 egg whites
1 yolk 

meal 2-
whey protein(blend)-32g
1/2c.nat. yogurt
few strawberries
1tsp. flax oil 

meal 3-
2 chicken/vege tortillas

meal 4-
cottage cheese
small apple
1T. chopped walnuts

meal 5-
125g chicken
huge vege salad 
2tsp. flax oil 

meal 6-
cottage cheese
1T. pb
cucumbers

~rest day 
my chest is SOOO sore, its crazy! right tricep still doesnt feel bad but the left one is aching! 
my bum is pretty sore today too, quads arent too bad, suspect worse tomarrow. 
-slept 9 hours last night  felt great to make up for the couple ruff nites before that where I tossed and turned all nite. 
-didnt have any coffee, sweetners or gum today either.  proud of myself. trying to limit them all. drank 5 cups of minty green tea though!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 9, 2004)

Jen, whats the deal?  Every damn day you complain that your butt is sore. 

Maybe you should stop squeezing your cheeks when you walk?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

well not EVERYTIME. just a couple days after squatin'  
it hurt too much yestarday when I walked! no squeezin!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

My hammies and butt are in pain today too. It feels good!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

March 10th

meal 1-
protein pancakes
blueberries(didnt measure)

meal 2-
M.R.P

~train

meal 3- 
oats(=60g carbs)
whey protein(iso)-25g

meal 4- 
1 chicken/vege tortilla
nat. yogurt
few strawberries
1tsp. flax oil 

meal 5-
spinach salad
grilled turkey
2tsp flax oil

meal 6-
vege omlet
salad
1T walnuts


~another day with NO coffee at all!!!  no gum either! woo hoo feel good too!  


training - shoulders/traps

-standing bb military press
50/10(warmupset), 70/11, 80/7, 90/4 * 
-seated db arnold press
30/11, 35/8, 40/6
-db lat raise
20/12, 25/8 drop 15/9
-bb upright rows
80/10, 90/7 **
-bent over lat raise
1512, 20/10, 20/10 drop 15/7
-db shrugs
65/11, 70/9, 70/8
-mach. shrugs
280/11, 300/8, 320/5
-rev pec dec
80/9, 80/9 drop 50/11 ***

*grrr I felt bad about these today. I know only down 1 rep(80's) and 1/2rep(90's) but I felt weak on them today for some reason!  and my chest is still sooooo sore!! for some reason I really felt it when I was doing these.. maybe thats why. 
**up 1 rep from last weekm not bad. progress is progress. felt good to do better on one lift at least. 
*** these were unplanned. after the shrugs I was going to be done but a friend was yackin to me and I hate to just stand there and do nothing.  lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> March 10th
> 
> meal 1-
> ...



NICE WORKOUT!!! 
 

I'm amazed on how strong you are.  You must put most guys to shame at your gym


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks YM  
I think I should have been a man... I only want to get stronger!  
hmmm dont know if I put guys to shame, but I get alot of weird looks, Ill say that much!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

Jen,

Did I miss a post ? Why are you cutting out/down the coffee?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

I was wondering is someone was going to question my motive on that.  
I just dont feel the need for it in my diet. in my opinon the health risks outweigh the benefits. keep in mind this is just my opinon. I certainly wont harrass anyone for drinking it, Id just like to cut back on that as well as any sort of artificial sweetner(splenda) and gum.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

Not trying to sway your decision but I just wanted you to check this out.  18 year old study from Harvard on the health benefits of coffee 

http://content.health.msn.com/content/article/80/96454.htm?pagenumber=1


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I was wondering is someone was going to question my motive on that.
> I just dont feel the need for it in my diet. in my opinon the health risks outweigh the benefits. keep in mind this is just my opinon. I certainly wont harrass anyone for drinking it, Id just like to cut back on that as well as any sort of artificial sweetner(splenda) and gum.




OK , just curious. 

Jodi, thanks for the link .


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Jen when did you become a mod?? Congrats on becoming one!! Journal still looking AWESOME!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Holy CHIT!  I didnt know she was a Moderator...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

What forum do you Moderate?  Healthy recipes 

And no abusing me with your new powers


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Thanks YM
> I think I should have been a man... I only want to get stronger!
> hmmm dont know if I put guys to shame, but I get alot of weird looks, Ill say that much!




What kind of "weird looks"??  Like guys with their chin down to the floor and eyes wide open


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Beautiful!!

Nothing wrong with wanting to be big and strong!!  I do too, but that ain't gonna happen, don't have the genes for it!  Maybe strongER and bigGER than I am now.  I am actually strong for my size, I get funny looks and comments too, especially from guys, when they see me packing on the weights they laugh, until I lift them!!  THEN they get embarrassed that a 120 pound chick squats more than they do!!!  I LOVE that!!!     I know you must too!!   

Good morning by the way!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

G'morning everyone!  I was up bright and early this morning to make it to the gym before work again today! had a great workout. supposed to storm later!!  and my family is driving down tonite, hope it doesnt get too bad! 

Jodi- thanks for that link. I read that article a couple days ago as well. I just find that with me it tends topick me up and then drag me down again. then I feel I need more. I dont want it to run my energy levels or tamper with them. Im just trying to cut back  

IT- thanks  

PM- ha, no I wont pick on you! have I ever!? . and its the journal section and diet/nutrition section. 

YM- no no, no open mouths! lol. just like "what the hell does she think shes doing" and then I get a million remarks, like be careful, or a girl shouldnt be lifting that much, OR the WORST one of all "what are you taking, you have to be on someting to lift that much"  damn that one gets me going!!! 

Cyndi- Heya girlie!  you are defintly strong for you size hun!! I dont think that I can get huge either. but Im not trying to gain anymore muscle. Even though we are small we can still lift big!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats Jen 

Well deserved


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Congrats Jen
> 
> Well deserved



Thank you!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

March 11th

meal 1-
protein pancakes

~train

meal 2-
whey protein(27g)
oats(=40g carbs)
few strawberries

meal 3-
grilled chicken
1/2c wild rice
veges
small apple

meal 4-
Nitrotech RTD
1tsp. flax oil 

meal 5-
omlet(8eggwh./1yolk)
1tsp. olive oil 
veges

meal 6-
grilled turkey
spinach salad
1T. walnuts
1tsp. olive oil  


training = hams/calves/abs

-SL deadlift
135/10(warmupset), 185/10, 225/4, 225/4, 245/1 *
-ham presses
90/12, 140/7, 140/8 **
-seated leg curls 
120/11, 140/6, 140/5-drop 90/10
-standing calf raises
260/13, 300/10, 340/8-drop 200/10
-seated calf raises
90/13, 100/11, 100/11, 110/9
-hanging leg raise
...3 sets... 
-decline crunches
...4 sets
-decline side crunches
...4 sets

* nothing special on these today, couldnt seem to get another rep out of me!  I guess I figured my 1rep max for them though!  lol 
** first time I ever tried this exercise, lil different at first but defintly felt it in my hammies! (thanks Jodi!)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

245/1   Nice AJ 

What was the hammie exercise?? I'm always lookin for a good way to hit em....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Hamm presses on the leg press machine.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

THanks Rissole! only 1 rep, but hey.. its something! 

yupp what PM said, the ham presses on the leg press machine. Jodi was telling me about them!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

oh and just to let everyone know,. my family is on their way down here as I type to visit for the weekend, so I wont be on as often!  Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Ummmm how??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 1 Legged Ham press - Put your feet really high on the leg press so that your toes are hanging off.  Remove 1 leg and press it   They really burn your hams and butt


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Ohhh  I'll give em a shot.......


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Pic no worky...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

It was the scared one...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL 
jk fellas! 

my family STILL isnt here!! they were supposed tobe here an hour ago!!  I hope the storm didnt slow them down too much


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

No cell phone?  
NM.. I forgot they take a buggy...  You Amish folk are an odd bunch.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey hottie,
Diet is looking amazing, as usual. Keep up the good work girl. and congratulations on becoming a moderator, you will be so great at that.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No cell phone?
> NM.. I forgot they take a buggy...  You Amish folk are an odd bunch.


Are you for real pm?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Are you for real pm?



No.  Kinda an inside joke


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Jen! Hope your family got there safe and sound.  Have a great visit with them and stock that fridge!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Hope you are having fun with your family hunny, missed you around here today!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!  missed you all yestarday!! hope everyone had a great day! 
mine wasnt too bad! parents got in late late thursday nite because of the storm. yestarday was nice. Im just waiting for them to come back over and then were out to the IMAX theatre this afternoon! 

Andrea- hey hun! hope all is well with you!!  Ill be stocking my fridge today!  cant wait! hehe

JIllybean- missed you too yestarday! hope your having a great weekend!  

reallll funny PM!  

Hiker- thanks girlie!!! really appreciate it! your doing so well yourself too!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 13, 2004)

March 12th

meal 1-
whey protein(32g)
1tsp. pb

meal 2-
oatmeal 
1/2 grapefruit
1.5 grilled tomatoes
1 whole egg/ 2whites
2oz. turkey(cooked) 

meal 3-
LeanPro RTD shake 

meal 4-
oats(=40g carbs)
whey protein(27g)
few strawberries

meal 5-
char grilled sirloin 
salad
steamed mussels

meal 6-
chicken stiryfry
1tsp. olive oil 
1T.walnuts 


training = back/bi's

-close grip pullups
14, 12, 11
-yates rows
95/10(warmupset), 135/8, 135/8, 155/4, 155/3.5 (I suck! lol)
- v bar cable pulldowns
100/12, 110/10, 120/7-drop 90/8
-HS isolateral row
90/13, 110/10, 140/6, 160/2 
-standing bb curls
50/12, 60/9, 70/6
-db hammer curls
20/10, 25/8, 25/7-drop 15/8
-lying cable curls
40/10, 45/8, 50/7-drop 25/9


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2004)

70lbs on standing barbell curls!!  Way to go.  You are stonrger than almost all the guys in my gym.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Jen jen jen!


----------



## jstar (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi Jen


----------



## sara (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> March 12th
> 
> meal 5-
> ...




steamed mussels.. yummy! did you cook it? 
I love mussels. not sure how to cook it or open it


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 13, 2004)

Pretty sure she ate those at a restaurant.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

Morning all!! how is everyone weekend going? Mines been good yestarday we ended up going to the IMAX theatre and watch Eurotrip, funny movie!  
then out to eat for supper and then went back to my parents hotel (after I filled my fridge.. hehehe), and swam and hung out with some Greek guy for a long time! what a funny gentleman!  
also went to the famers market, it was huge!! I fell inlove with soo much unique antique jewlery! wish I was rich!! 
they are leaving early this afternoon so Ill be around later today!  miss everyone!

Patrick- thank you! but seriosu Im not stronger then that many guys!  

Jodie Jodie Jodie!!  

Heya Star!! 

Sara- yupp that was at a restaruant! they were yummy!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

Well my family is on there way back home now. They dropped my off at the gym earlier on their way out of the city for the longgg drive home. Kinda sad seeing them go again, and Im usually not one to admit that!  all in all had an awesome weekend with them! 

yestardays diet: 

March 13th

meal 1-
2 egg/vege tortillas
few strawberries

meal 2-
whey protein(32g)
1tsp. hemp oil 
few peices of lean turkey sausage(at the market)

meal 3-
grilled turkey breast
1/2c wild rice
veges

meal 4-
2 roasted chicken legs(no skin)
toss salad
grilled veges

meal 5-
whey protein(27g)
2tsp.hempseed oil

meal 6-
cottage cheese
1T.chopped walnuts
veges

~rest day  and I sure needed it, back and hammies were very sore!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

mMM.....CHICKEN LEGS!  Ya know what my fav. part of the chicken is?  It's soooooo bad!  the skin...but only if it is almost burnt and crispy!


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2004)

Im weird like that tooo Jodie-I like some foods that are almost burnt, but not black-like my mums cabbage rolls, perogies, egg whites etc...Steve thinks it gross.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

OMG I am the same way!! I love things until they are almost burnt and crispy!  I thought I was the only weirdo one like that!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

March 14th

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
6egg white/1yolk
strawberries
coffee w/1T.half/half *

meal 2-
whey protein(blend)-28g
1/4c blueberries

~train

meal 3-
whey protein(24g)
oats(=60g carbs)
couple strawberries

meal 4-
1 can tuna
small apple
1tsp hempseed oil 
salad

meal 5-
chicken stirfry
1tsp.hempseed oil 
1T. walnuts-chopped

meal 6-
whey protein(blend)-28g
1tsp hempseed oil 
cucumbers

* ugh I gave into the coffee this morning  parents wanted to go out for coffee before they headed home.
** also too many shakes today, had 3. just wasnt hungry tonite really for my last meal. ?!   


training = chest/tri's

-incl db press
25/10(warmupset), 40/11, 45/9, 45/8 *
-flat db press
40/10, 45/8, 45/7 ** 
-unassited dips
bw/12, bw/10, bw/10
-HS wide bench
110/12, 140/9, 140/7
-pec dec
60/11, 70/8
-overhead db tri ext.
40/12, 45/9, 45/9
-1 arm db french press
15/12, 20/10, 20/9
-cable pushdowns(v-bar)
50/12, 60/9, 60/8-drop 30/11

* no spotter today so I wasnt able to get the 50's or 55's up for a few 
** I was feeling pretty weak today for some reason too, not at my strongest  I tryed talking myself into it too, but no luck. ah well just need to accept that I cant always have a great workout!  booo Im going to blame it on lack of sleep this weekend with my family here! lol!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2004)

That avi is so damn cute. lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2004)

I LOVE YOUR CUTE MONKEY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Well my family is on there way back home now. They dropped my off at the gym earlier on their way out of the city for the longgg drive home. Kinda sad seeing them go again, and Im usually not one to admit that!  all in all had an awesome weekend with them!
> 
> yestardays diet:
> ...



Whats with the hempseed oil?? What does that do for you?? Did you stop taking the fish oil??


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

I think he's kinda cute too eh! (the monkey). 
Just dont look at him too long... or you will start bobing ur head!  

IT- do a search online for hempseed oil. I used to take it as well as eat the whole seeds for a couple years, my naturopathic doctor highly reccomended it to me. I love the taste aside from fish oil caps. I still plan to get some more fish oil caps but just not take AS many.


----------



## jstar (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Jen, 

Glad you had fun with your family this weekend! ....I love burnt foods too..hehe. I like my toast dark and my chicken blackened...good stuff


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey honey, I'm glad you had a good time with your family!!! 

I love your monkey avi too-- sooo cute!!!!! 

Have a great day


----------



## Flex (Mar 15, 2004)

Lookin good Aj, keep it up


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

hehe...I'm so glad I am not the only one who likes burnt things.  Now...when the chicken skin is burnt....is it still bad for us?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Afternoon my journal pets! LOL  
todays going good, no work today but it rained on the way to the gym.  but I had an awesomeeee workout!! wahoo! 

Star-heya girlie! Im missing my family already.. its weird! happened the same way though when they brought me back after christmas, I was a lil sad for a few days then I snapped out of it!  ha I guess Im sure not the only fool with blackened foods! 

Stacey- Hey hun!! how are you today? I was thinking of howww nice it must be down there right now. its gross here! 

Flex- Thanks mister!!  how have u been?

Jodie- it sucks- burnt foods are bad for us. they release carcegons(er summin like that I couldnt spell for the life of me) that can cause cancer... grrr.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Jen!!  Glad you had a good visit with your family  .  Congratulation on being a moderator!! Love the monkey!    You'll have mail in the morning, I need some advice!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Andrea!! thanks hun! glad to see things are starting to improve with you right now!  
Ill check my mail as soon as I get up!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

MARCH 15th
(cant believe this month is half over already!!)

meal 1-
whey protein(27g)
blueberries
1 tsp. hempseed oil 

meal 2-
protein pancakes
strawberries

~train

meal 3-
oats(=50g carbs)
whey protein(27g)

meal 4-
1 can tuna
apple
1tsp hemp seed oil 
salad

meal 5-
grilled turkey breast
1T. walnuts
steamed veggies
1/2 lime

meal 6-
vege omlet
1tsp hempseed oil 



training = quads/calves
-bb squats
135/10(warmup), 185/11, 225/6....then w/spotter- 245/5, 275/2,  135/12 *
-leg extensions
110/12, 120/11, 180(humanbw)/hold 20seconds- drop 50/30 **
-[1 leg] leg extensions
50/12, 60/10, 70/8
-incl. leg press
270/12, 360/10, 450/7
-standing calf raise
260/13, 300/10, 320/9
-seated calf raise
90/12, 100/11, 100/11, 110/10
-calf press(on leg press mach.)
180/12, 230/10, 230/10

* I have never used a spot on squats before, first time ever!  but I was training with a friend today and he offered to spot me to see how many I could honestly push out. damn, what a difference just knowing you have someone there guiding you!  very happy with myself today! felt kinda light headed for a couple seconds after those last sets.
** ok sounds weird but I did those once before. my friend kneeled on the end of the leg extension pad and I held him there... I thought I was going to die  and then the drop set was beyond hell! I never usually do that many reps on drop sets but whatever!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

great job on the squats.  How deep were you going?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> great job on the squats.  How deep were you going?



Thanks Patrick! 
they were a bit below parallel.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow !  Jen , great numbers on your lifts!  I want to be as strong as you some day, seriuosly.  Pound per pound you  kick my butt !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

You cant measure strength by pound per pound.  If so, I am stronger than most pros.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Aww Thanks Gary for the kind words! sure appreciate it! 
seriously though-Im not that strong! at least I dont think so 

PM- thats true!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

I just filled up your e-mail again! And I have more! Can you pm the address to where you got the annoying monkey?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PM- thats true!




I said it because your stronger than me too


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Morning Jen   Hope your having a good day!! It's nasty here today- rainy  .  I hate it when it rains!   Today I'm doing hamstrings and calves, going to try to get some squats and lunges in too on the squat machine (don't know the name!)  I'm a dud!    Your workout yesterday looks awesome- I can't wait until I get there!!  You've got mail sweetie, have an awesome day!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

Afternoon ya'll  (you know you texan's love me!) hah
blah work is soo dead!!! 

Jillybean-Ill have to wait til I get home to pm you that addy. I dont know what it is off the top of my head. 

PM- dont be so silly! thats not true!! 

Andrea- you have mail too girlie! its nice here today. well sunny, not very warm but we are supposed to get a nasty storm later!  have a great workout girl! and your working so hard, youll get to your goals for sure!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

i'm doin alright, but not as good as you apparently


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i'm doin alright, but not as good as you apparently



glad to hear!!  
things are going alright for me I suppose, I wont complain Ive had worse times, just trying not to let the bad things get to me eh.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

March 16th

meal 1-
oats(=40g carbs)
8 egg whites
strawberries

~train

meal 2-
whey protein(24g)
oats(=40g carbs)
1 kiwi

meal 3-
grilled chicken
brown rice
1tsp hempseed oil 
small apple

meal 4-
Nitrotech RTD
cucumbers

meal 5-
grilled haddock
grilled veges
2tsp. hempseed oil
1T. chopped walnuts

meal 6-
1tsp hempseed oil 
whey protein(blend)-23g
cucumbers 


training = shoulders/traps/abs

-standing bb milt. press
50/10(warmupset), 70/12, 80/7, 90/3 *
-bb upright rows
70/12, 80/10, 90/6, 90/5
-seated db lat raise
15/12, 20/10, 20/9
-reverse pec dec
60/11, 60/10, 70/9
-standing front raises(w/plate)
25/12, 35/10, 35/10 **
-seated db shrugs
50/12, 60/10, 70/9
-SM reverse shrugs
105/12, 135/9, 155/8 ***
-decline crunches ****
....4 sets... 

* I dont know wth happened here  70/12 and then the 80's.. grr.. I thought I should have got more. bad day on these for sure!! not impressed with myself at all. 
** I normally never use the plate for front raises, but I was training with a friend again this morning and he wanted to do these.. held these at the top of the contraction for a couple sec's. what a burn!! 
*** I hate the SM at my gym, its an old rusty dangerous peice of sh*t! made out alright with the shrugs on these though. these reverse ones killed! 
**** I was so pooped after that workout and limited time to do anything for abs so just did one exercise. lol whatever! 
~overall not bad workout aside from the bb milt press. delts were crazy burning by the end! felt great! 

on another note-my butt is sooo sore today!! quads arent too too intolerable, least not as bad as I thought they would be, I suspect worse tomarrow!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

So this "friend", how often do you workout together?  Fill us in


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2004)

Morning sweetie!! Hope your having a good day!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

MORNING!!!!/AFTERNOON!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Shame shame, AJ has a boyfriend that shes keeping a secret from us!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

your all NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I dont have a boyfriend or a boy toy or anything of that sort!  
this guy is ONLY and I repeat ONLY a friend. hes cool to hang out with and train with but thats IT!!!! not even one bit of attraction. 
although there was this REALLY cute guy that came into work again today!!!  he came in yestarday and then brought his friend back today to buy the same thing he did! .............................gosh he was good looking!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

and you didn't make an excuse to get a phone number???  shame on you!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

I know I suck!!! but I mean there were other ppl in the store and he had his friend with him today... and he might have a gf. I mean itd be crazy if he didnt!  
and I wouldnt know how to just be like "ah yah so could I have your number" omg. Id be such a looser.


----------



## jstar (Mar 17, 2004)

Jen has a boyfriend, Jen has a boyfriend... 

Just kidding hun. Do you ever think you intimidate the guys in the gym because you are WAYYY stronger than them and their egos can't take it??? But of course the guys on IM all love ya and are impressed (as they should be).


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

ha! I kinda wish I has a boyfriend!  

I dont know Star. I mean I get some very weird looks fro guys in the gym, and not exactly impressed looks either. and guys dont talk to me in the gym much like they do other chicks do 50 high rep 5lb'rs or loads of cardio. Im not stronger then that many guys, a few not many at all. 
its a NO WONDER I cant get a man... maybe I should give up weights and start living off of celery sticks and diet pop.. and do alot of cardio. heck since I wont be eating I could afford breast implants too. maybe then someday I could get a "hey whos she?" reaction.  
ah well
ok end of my self pity speel.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

March 17th
(happy St Pattys Day!)

meal 1-
2 egg/br.rice/vege tortillas
1 kiwi

meal 2-
whey protein(27g)
1tsp hemp oil 
strawberries

meal 3-
chilli
apple

meal 4-
grilled chicken
salad
2tsps. hemp oil 

meal 5-
grilled portabello mushrms
steamed veges
grilled chicken
1/4c.avocado

meal 6-
whey protein(blend) -32g
2tsps. hemp oil 
veges

*had 5cups of green tea today too! 
~rest day. my delts are sooooo sore!!!  glutes/quads are still pretty tender too!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ha! I kinda wish I has a boyfriend!
> maybe I should give up weights and start living off of celery sticks and diet pop.. and do alot of cardio. heck since I wont be eating I could afford breast implants too. maybe then someday I could get a "hey whos she?" reaction.



Don't do it Jen !!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 17, 2004)

Did you have green tea cause it was ST Pattys day cutie? 

Next time find out where that hottie trains-maybe the 2 of you could train together or something? Dont be a chicken shit, ask him out- 

Living of celery sticks is not the answer girl...You should be living of of lettuce and water! jk


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ummm...the owner is doing a survey...we need your phone number for the new survey to do a follow up call to see howgood we are serving/meeting your needs!  Then tell him YOU have NEEDS that need to be met.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ha! I kinda wish I has a boyfriend!
> 
> I dont know Star. I mean I get some very weird looks fro guys in the gym, and not exactly impressed looks either. and guys dont talk to me in the gym much like they do other chicks do 50 high rep 5lb'rs or loads of cardio. Im not stronger then that many guys, a few not many at all.
> ...



DAMN girl!
i'd take you right now!

you just havent met any "men"
just boys


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ha! I kinda wish I has a boyfriend!
> 
> I dont know Star. I mean I get some very weird looks fro guys in the gym, and not exactly impressed looks either. and guys dont talk to me in the gym much like they do other chicks do 50 high rep 5lb'rs or loads of cardio. Im not stronger then that many guys, a few not many at all.
> ...



They are probably intimidated by you on how much you can do.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 18, 2004)

Ah, Jen- your gorgeous!! If I liked girls, I'd be after ya  !!  I'm sure all those guys would LOVE to take you out, they probably just figure that your already taken!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> They are probably intimidated by you on how much you can do.


My sentiments exactly.  I had issues meeting men for similar reasons when I was single.  They thought I was too "hardcore"  I even had one guy tell me I was jacked and my shoulders were too big.  I really wanted to deck him 

Someday you'll find the right person that can accept your training and passion with BB.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ha! I kinda wish I has a boyfriend!
> 
> I dont know Star. I mean I get some very weird looks fro guys in the gym, and not exactly impressed looks either. and guys dont talk to me in the gym much like they do other chicks do 50 high rep 5lb'rs or loads of cardio. Im not stronger then that many guys, a few not many at all.
> ...




Wow!!  Jen, don't ever say such terrible things.  I fucking hate soft girls.  I can't stand the barbie doll chicks that come in all dolled up to fake a workout and show themselves off to everyone.  I like chicks that workout hard.  You shouldn't be so down on yourself.  Looking at your pictures I would say you are really beautiful.  Don't ever stop lifting weights.  Someday you will make some lucky guy very happy


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

awwwwwwwww    
you are ALL SO NICE! I LOVE YOU ALL!!! 
talk about a ton os support! 
gosh I need to watch what I post next time. I was just ranting and joking around  I WOULD NEVER give up my training. in all reality I dont care what others think of me and if they dont like me for who I am then I honestly dont care. Ill just become a nun!  jk!  
your all the greatest!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ummm...the owner is doing a survey...we need your phone number for the new survey to do a follow up call to see howgood we are serving/meeting your needs!  Then tell him YOU have NEEDS that need to be met.




 thats hilarious. and I dont think it will work! 
I suck I suck I suck. 
Im sure he had a girl anyways. besides like I will see him again for a long time if ever!  
ah well, he was nice to talk to and look at!


----------



## Paynne (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ha! I kinda wish I has a boyfriend!
> 
> I dont know Star. I mean I get some very weird looks fro guys in the gym, and not exactly impressed looks either. and guys dont talk to me in the gym much like they do other chicks do 50 high rep 5lb'rs or loads of cardio. Im not stronger then that many guys, a few not many at all.
> ...



I gotta chime in too.  Every guy is looking for something different.  Personally I think the pix in your gallery are smoking.  I'd take muscle over the celery stick look any day.  The right guy is there you just haven't met him yet.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

Im right here


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

JEN-- I agree with everyone else that the guys are just intimidated by you... don't be so down on yourself. You are a BEAUTIFUL Girl...and you will meet a very special guy one day!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd def go on a date with you, and I have a boyfriend!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I'd def go on a date with you, and I have a boyfriend!!



Can you send me the video of it when you're done?


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2004)

AJ- They just jealous of you.. they just wish their girlfriends would look like you.. 
They also afraid to talk to you, because they think you have a big  boyfriend that can kick their butt  
cheer up butter cup!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Can you send me the video of it when you're done?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

jenjen.....you need one like Craig.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

The pretty ones to look at are usually lackig stuff upstairs anyways....or spend way too much time in front of the mirror.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_



what are you implying?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

pretty sure she just called me ugly...bitch


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^REOOOOW!!! his his 
lol hahahah
you better spank her when you get home lol


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

your all so darned sweet!!!!!  
I honestly dont know.. shy or intimadated from me?  thats the funniest darned thing I have heard!!  I am the easiest to talk to and friendly as a fly!  
someday... :waiting: (I cant take much more of this single life) 


Ohhhh Craigy, Jodie was just kidding! she meant someone NICE like you!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I was not calling him ugly at all.  I meant his body type, personality, the kind of person he is on the inside and outside.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah yeah...too late now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^
spank spank spank!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

i know she wasnt calling me ugly.

she is right though......people who are too into themselves usually are too self centered to give a shit about you.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

jodie isnt into pain...maybe she will spank me though...sweet!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

yea i dont like those people
but then again i dont like almost any people ??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> jodie isnt into pain...maybe she will spank me though...sweet!



Lol
i doubt it...she wouldnt do anything nice for somebody else

she's just so cold hearted


----------



## jstar (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Jennifer! 

You are SMOKING girl - don't ever give up your muscles cuz of some men's attitudes.   I would love to have a bod like yours--and we all can admire the hard work and dieting that goes into looking the way you do vs. some barbie bimbo wearing tons of makeup and displaying herself to the guys at the gym.  At the gym I go to I am sure most guys there are more concerned about their workouts than meeting chicks. 
BTW you are only 19 babe...you will have plenty time to find that special someone. It took me a while too, but when you least expect it he will be there.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## DrChiro (Mar 18, 2004)

i didnt know you were considering giving up the muscle...dont do it!

you will find someone who appreciates it....dont change to try to appeal to someone else...you will NEVER be happy that way.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Ohhh Craig I was only kidding!  
I WOULD NEVER GIVE UP MY TRAINING!  that would kill me!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

me too ^


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Jennifer!
> 
> You are SMOKING girl - don't ever give up your muscles cuz of some men's attitudes.   I would love to have a bod like yours--and we all can admire the hard work and dieting that goes into looking the way you do vs. some barbie bimbo wearing tons of makeup and displaying herself to the guys at the gym.  At the gym I go to I am sure most guys there are more concerned about their workouts than meeting chicks.
> BTW you are only 19 babe...you will have plenty time to find that special someone. It took me a while too, but when you least expect it he will be there.




aww thanks for the sweet words girlie!  tooo toooo tooo nice I swear!!  
you are right, I need to be more patient. but I have been single since lets see. almost 2 years this June!  thats scary! 
Im not necessarly trying to find a guy at the gym. anywheres. gosh even the launrdomat. dont care where!  
id like to at least get a date with a cutie before I turn 20!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

WoW, I missed a lot.  Most have already told you what you know.  And thats that you are beautiful.  Keep your chin up


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> WoW, I missed a lot.  Most have already told you what you know.  And thats that you are beautiful.  Keep your chin up



no...i only said it about 100000 times 

but thats still not enough in her case


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Pm was that a compliment? I think I need to print that and put it in a plaque!  JK 
thank you so much.. beautiful is pushing it though!  

 @ myCat


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^meanie...dont laugh at me
im totally serious geez...


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 18, 2004)

Sweetie, me and you just have problems meeting the right guys.. I dont go on any dates either


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

??? this is weird..
where i live all the hotties are always taken 
I swear if you move to texas
you would NOT be single for very long...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Pm was that a compliment? I think I need to print that and put it in a plaque!  JK
> thank you so much.. beautiful is pushing it though!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^ give up PM
you know girls dont accept that they actually look good...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

myCat - my sister says the same thing. lol I was wearing her husbands cowboy hat over the holidays and she seems to think if fit in great and that she would be fighting them off the doorstep(guys),. although I totally think shes crazy!  
and I accept the way I look, Im happy with me(minus all my scars. lol). I just dont think of myself as some all glory peice of art!  

Viv- someday I guess.. waiting sucks tho eh! I hope everyones right!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

March 18th

meal 1-
protein pancakes
strawberries

~train

meal 2-
oats
whey protein(iso)-27g
1kiwi

meal 3-
apple
grilled chicken
salad
1tsp hemp oil 

meal 4-
 turkey/vege tortilla
few strawberries

meal 5-
shrimp/scallop stirfry
1tsp.hemp oil 
1/4c. avocado

meal 5-
whey protein(blend)-30g
2tsp. hemp oil 
cucumbers 


training = hams/calves

-SL deads
135/10(warmupset), 155/12, 185/10, 225/4, 225/4.5 *
-ham press
110/11, 140/9, 140/8
-seated ham curls
110/10, 120/7, 120/6, 130/4 drop 90/8
-standing calf raise
260/12, 300/10, 500/3 drop 300/8, 300/11 **
-seated calf raise
100/12, 110/11, 110/11
-incl. calf press
270/12, 270/11

* I am soo stuck at this weight on the stiff leg deads. grrr. I just cant seem to push past those reps! sighh  
** I was just playing around with the 500, wanted to see if I could even move the whole stack! guess soo!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> myCat - my sister says the same thing. lol I was wearing her husbands cowboy hat over the holidays and she seems to think if fit in great and that she would be fighting them off the doorstep(guys),. although I totally think shes crazy!
> and I accept the way I look, Im happy with me(minus all my scars. lol). I just dont think of myself as some all glory peice of art!
> 
> Viv- someday I guess.. waiting sucks tho eh! I hope everyones right!




So sorry i missed it 

  I bet you looked sexah


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

March 19th

meal 1-
toasted oats
strawberries
8 egg whites

meal 2-
small pear
whey protein(blend)-30g
1tsp hemp oil 

~train

meal 3-
toasted oats
whey protein(iso)-30g
strawberries

meal 4-
sweet potato
grilled scallops
veges
1/4c avocado

meal 5-
chicken stirfry
2tsp. hemp oil 

meal 6-
whey protein(blend)-24g
1tsp. hemp oil 
veges 


training = back/bi's 

-rom. deads
135/10(warmupset), 195/10, 225/6, 245/3, 135/12 
-wide grip pulldowns
100/12, 110/9, 110/8
-bent over bb rows(90deg.)
80/11, 100/8, 110/5, 120/4
-HS low row
100/12, 140/8, 140/7
-cambered bar preacher curls *
65/9, 65/8, 75/5
-alt. db curls
20/10, 25/7, 25/7 drop 15/7
-lying cable curls
40/10, 45/8, 45/7

* did these real diff today. really really let the negative down sloowwww..Im talking barely moving slow! talk about a burn!! 
-Im thinking my back will be pleasantly sore tomarrow, sure feeling it now. 
hams are darn sore today too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

wow! great workout

How are you?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> meal 4-
> sweet potato
> grilled scallops
> ...



I love scallops! How many did you eat? they very low in fat and low in protein like 13-17 grams


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I love scallops! How many did you eat? they very low in fat and low in protein like 13-17 grams



did you mean high? in protein?


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2004)

No I meant low in protein comparing to other lean fish


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

o ok
gotch babe


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

I ate 5oz's of those scallops Sara!  pricy but I only bought enough for one feeding.... treated myself. lol could never eat them everyday unless I was a fishermans daughter!  

thanks myCat! Im great! off to work in a bit! how are YOU!?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Jen!   

have a great day !


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

* Ok well I was going to surprise everyone after it was all done and over with butttt I am very excited about this and wanted to share with my IM friends!.... I have a photo shoot this coming saturday with a photographer that was coming to Nova Scotia to do shoots with a few of the female bodybuilders competing in the upcoming show that I was planning to do. A friend reccomended me to them.. and well.. now I have everything set, etc.  crazyyy eh!!! 
I am sooooo nervous but yet excited at the same time. Pretty darn short notice as everything just got planned this past week. a week today to go! 
diet is going to be right on this week, making a few slight changes but otherwise not too diff. If anyone has suggestions for me on how not to hold as much water, etc, please PM me! need the help I can get! 
anyways, just wanted to share with you all! *


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats. Lol, you are so lean already though, I don't think it's possible for you to hold water. lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats girlie!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Jillybean and aggies!  

umm and ohh yes it is VERY possible for me to hold water!!  and a ton of it! youd be surprised!


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great news AJ .. you will look great *


----------



## Monolith (Mar 20, 2004)

Whoa... nice.  Are the pics gonna be for a mag or something?

You should have the photographer get some pics of you doing your 250lb deads and squats.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2004)

that is great news Jen.  You are going to look phenominal!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

ohhh sexy new pics of jen! i cant wait


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go Jen !*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

Alright!!!  We all want to see the new pics!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> * Ok well I was going to surprise everyone after it was all done and over with butttt I am very excited about this and wanted to share with my IM friends!.... I have a photo shoot this coming saturday with a photographer that was coming to Nova Scotia to do shoots with a few of the female bodybuilders competing in the upcoming show that I was planning to do. A friend reccomended me to them.. and well.. now I have everything set, etc.  crazyyy eh!!!
> I am sooooo nervous but yet excited at the same time. Pretty darn short notice as everything just got planned this past week. a week today to go!
> diet is going to be right on this week, making a few slight changes but otherwise not too diff. If anyone has suggestions for me on how not to hold as much water, etc, please PM me! need the help I can get!
> anyways, just wanted to share with you all! *



the only thing that is crazy, is that you waited so long...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww Thanks everyone!! your all so great!! 
Im rather nervous but hey it should be fun! Im not exactly photogenic but maybe its just the person taking the pictures!  we shall see!! I'll have copys of the pics when I leave sat night so Ill put some up for you all, as long as they turn out!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

yestarday's entry: 

March 20th

meal 1-
3/4c brown rice
strawberries
8 egg whites

meal 2-
whey protein(blend)-30g
1tsp. hemp oil 

meal 3-
grilled chicken
salad
2tsp.hemp oil 
apple

meal 4- * 
shrimp cocktail 
garden salad
steamed king crab legs
steamed asparagus

meal 5-
whey protein(blend)-30g
2 tsp. hemp oil 
veges

* a friend and I went out to eat at this fancy steak house..  food was soo good!(damn $$ though!)  only managed to get in 5 meals though...  

~rest day! my back is VERY sore, bi's feel tender too, more sore then they have in a while


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Jen!!! Congrats on the photo spread!  That is soooo coool 

I have a depletion schedule that I use for my comp but it's always better to test run it before you actually do it -- some peeps it doesn't work so well for. I don't think you would need it at all tho ~


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> yestarday's entry:
> 
> March 20th
> ...




5 meals isnt bad, what do you usually shoot for 6-7??

well on school days i can only get about 5 in
and on weekends...i get anywhere from 4-8 lol


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

Star- Thanks girlie!!  
thanks for the offer on the depletion thingy.. I think Im just going to keep diet REAL clean this week.. will cut out whey protein and veggies I know that bloat me later in the week. lots and lots of water!

myCat- I ALWAYS have 6 meals. yestarday was just hectic and a bit more spread out! 
I think it took me 2 hours just to eat those king crab legs anyways  (felt like it anyways)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

March 21st

meal 1-
8 egg whites
brown rice
veges
1/2 lemon

meal 2-
whey protein(blend)-32g
strawberries
1tsp hemp oil 

~train

meal 3-
oats
whey protein(iso)-30g
strawberries

meal 4-
1can tuna
pear
salad
1tsp hemp oil 

meal 5-
grilled chicken
grilled veges
2 tsp. hemp oil
1/2 lime

meal 6-
whey protein(blend)-30g
1tsp. hemp oil 
veges 


training = chest/tri's

-incl db press
25/10(warmupset), 35/11, 40/9, 45/6 * 
-flat db press
40/10, 45/7, 45/7
-unassited dips
bw/12, bw/10, bw/10
-HS wide bench
110/11, 140/8, 140/7
-lying cambered bar skull crushers
55/12, 70/8, 70/8, 70/6
-overhead db tri extention
45/10, 45/11, 50/6
-v bar cable pushdowns
60/10, 70/6- drop 30/9

* it reallyyy sucks not having a spotter on chest day! I can push so much more (50's/55's) with a spotter! grrr


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

What are skull "crushers?"


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

Sara - 
also called lying french press. 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBLyingTriExt.html
-similar to that although you keep elbows tucked more in rather than flared out and bring the bar to your forhead!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

Jenjen~ photoshoots can be fun!   Just don't go heavy with makeup.  Are they supplying the clothes, makeup person, etc???  If not, take things that don't wrinkle and show your shape!


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanx hon


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Jen what is HS wide bench??
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats on the photo shoot!! you'll do GREAT!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

JodieBolognie (lol) -  nope I supply my own clothes and do my own makeup! yikes! I knew I should have been more into female things when I was younger!  It'll be alright though! Im nervous but not too worried, itll be fun nevertheless. lets just hope the camera agrees!  

IT - Thanks!  
the HS wide bench: 
http://www.hammerstrength.com/product/product.asp?code=ILWC&back=../commercial/hs_plate.asp


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 22, 2004)

COOL!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!  Have fun you gorgeous thing you!!  Not photogenic....


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats Jen 

If you want some help dropping water, let me know


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

JodieBolognie <~~~~


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Cyndi/Jodi!  

Jodi-you have a PM. 

 you know you love the name Jodie!!


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Jen, how are things sexy strong babe!!!!  So did I read right are you doing your shoot finally????  What else have I missed????


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 22, 2004)

MIGHT WANT TO ROTATE EFAS WITH FISH OILS, FLAX, OLIVE OIL WITH YOUR HEMP


----------



## jstar (Mar 22, 2004)

Jen - for makeup maybe you can go to the cosmetics counter at the mall and have one of the girls do you up? Usually they will do that if you pretend you are interested in buying something.  If you do it on your own practice, practice, practice!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Shortstuff!!  missed ya around here! how have you been?? 
yuppers a crazy photo shoot on saturday!  
not much else is new! waiting for the snow to go!  

HANS- thanks, I plan to add fish oils back in. need to get some more too. 

Star- theres NO way Im going to let some cosmetic lady do my makeup.... Ive let them do eyeshadow before and I looked like a clown!!  Ill just do my own, o'natural look as always! hopefully that will do!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 22, 2004)

ck pms


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

Pffft... you guys should know better.  Jen doesnt need any makeup.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Pffft... you guys should know better.  Jen doesnt need any makeup.



your right! I look like a some alien animal with it!  
...thanks!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

^


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

March 22nd

meal 1-
brown rice
8 egg whites
veges

meal 2-
1/2 lemon
1can tuna

~train

meal 3-
brown rice
whey protein(iso)-30g
strawberries

meal 4-
grilled chicken
salad
apple
1tsp. hemp oil 

meal 5-
grilled chicken
grilled veggies
2tsp. hemp oil 

meal 6-
grilled haddock
1tsp. olive oil
veges 


training = quads/calves/abs

-bb squats
135/10(warmup), 185/11, 205/8, 225/6, 225/6 *
-incl leg press
360/12, 450/7, 450/6, 360/10
-leg extensions
100/13, 120/8, 130/6, 140/4-drop 90/7
-standing calf raise
260/12, 300/11, 300/12, 340/9
-calf press(toes pointed out)
180/12, 180/11, 200/10
-hanging leg raise
....3 sets
-decline crunches
....3 sets

* didnt have a spotter today on squats..  wasnt able to attempt more like last week. and I wasnt in a squating rack today either. I had to make do with some alienated rack thingy and squat in the open!  felt weird! lol 
~felt pretty light headed during my workout today too?! 
~tri's are SO sore today, barely feel my chest though!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> March 22nd
> 
> meal 1-
> ...




Still very impressive though!  

How are ya tonight?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Still very impressive though!
> 
> How are ya tonight?



Your hopeless...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Your hopeless...



what do you mean


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

I mean you need to call YOUR gf   and stop pickin up chicks online.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

hey what you talking about?

cant a guy be nice to a woman without other motives in mind?




ok ok that was corny...Your right i havent talked to her in like 2 days...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> cant a guy be nice to a woman without other motives in mind?



Yes.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

<------AJ's fav smiley, lol. Great workout hon!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

PM and myCat- stop spamming my journal fellas!  


Jillybean - thanks girl! 
your right- I do use that smily face alot!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Jen!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I mean you need to call YOUR gf   and stop pickin up chicks online.




hahahaha,  Mycat, I wouldn't mess with  "P" he is a big dude!!



*disclaimer so that "P" doesn't come and beat me up  :  Not trying to pick you up here "

Hey Jen, workouts looks good!  Keep it up


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Yup, dont mess with "P"-funk.  He is large!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

good day AJ

Hey! all you guys that start with P
stop spamming she said !!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

ummm oh yah. 

YEstarday: 
rest day
food was right on


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 24, 2004)

yo yo yo!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

Hiya Jen whats up?


----------



## jstar (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Jen!  

Hows it going? Hope you had a nice rest day yesterday.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey gang!  hope your all having better weather than me! its snowed all day!  

update-not doing the shoot this weekend. it required far more then I had anticipated with purchasing so much more than I can afford right now. am I upset? nope!  I dont know.. guess itsjust not my thing anyways.  
top priority right now is to take control of my health. 
Ive assessed my condition as candida with advice from trustful sources as well. makes complete sense. I have never complained about how I feel or have felt for so long in my journal. I just dont see the point in it day after day. anyways its beyond time to take action to kill the candida. I need to get better. diet is soo different! this is not going to be a diet to loose weight either in case any of you read it and think so. its to starve off the yeast. how long do I plan to follow it for? until symptoms clear. 
I just hope my training does lag behind.  
anyways, thats my lil update.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Jenjen...Craig had to do something similat to what your about to embark upon.  Feel free to ask him questions if you feel the need.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

WoW I can't believe it snowed all day!!! 

Its ugly here also!

Sorry Jen!!

Also I'm kinda a dumbo-- what is Candida?? I'm sorry you have this!

Sorry your not doing the shoot also.. You know it may be best that way

Take care sweetiepie.. 
Sorry I'm soo out of the loop with your life.. need to catch up with you!!
Take care!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

Jodie, thank you for that suggestion, Ill see what he has to advise. thanks! 

Hey Stace! thanks for checking up on me!  this snow is drivng me insane! I dont think Ill ever see summer! 
a lil bout candida: 
http://www.healthexcel.com/docs/_cand1.html
 hopefully I can get control of it!
You take care too hun!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

Did you get Nystatin from your physician?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

PM - no Ill be using natural medical aids. 
bentonite, pysillum husk, caprol, along garlic tabs, vitc, vit e and still need to get some pau d'arc tea.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 24, 2004)

How are you positive that you have candida? Did you get diagnosed by a doctor?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

not all doctors even believe in candida. 
Ive gone to a naturopathic doctor for a few years(also begin my studies for my doctorate in naturopathy this spring). 
anyways doing this test: 
http://www.wholeapproach.com/
(symptom assesment questionaire) I scored 218
also the spit test. it immediatly all strung itself to a cloud at the bottom of the glass.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> also the spit test. it immediatly all strung itself to a cloud at the bottom of the glass.



Eew!

Poor AJ...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

Damn!
this is a bb and fitness/health forum!

why is everyone sick! we are supposed to be healthy!

 sorry that happened to you Jen


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

i did that test today AJ..but i dont know how much is "normal" since pretty much everybody has at least some..


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> i did that test today AJ..but i dont know how much is "normal" since pretty much everybody has at least some..



which test? 

thanks myCat! 

PM- no no not pity please! thats why I never complain about how I feel physically in my journals.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

omg go read the last entries by me in my journal 
some kinda major robbery shit


----------



## Monolith (Mar 24, 2004)

Damn, and i was looking forward to more pics of Jen.  Stupid candida.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PM- no no not pity please! thats why I never complain about how I feel physically in my journals.



Pitty?  Heh.. I pitty NO ONE!  I really wish you would post how you feel.  That way you could prove your not some machine 


I was saying poor AJ, because with spit like that I dont know if I would even kiss you


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Take care of yourself sweets, thats the most important thing right now. You will make it through this.

ARe you still gonna do the photo shoot?

*hugs* to ya!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 24, 2004)

the spit test.. everybody has SOME yeast/candida

how much is normal and how much is too much?
wish i could take a pic and send it to somebody to evaluate lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

My spit totally disappears after a second...   Unless I hock a loogie in there


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

LOL 

PM- who ever said I was a machine?  I sure as heck didnt!!  

Jillybean-thanks girlie!  nanh if you go back to read, Im not doing the shoot anyore. cost wayyy more extra money then I had to fork over for that right now. money has to go to better things. Im not upset about it whatsoever though 

Viv - take a pic and send it to me! lol ! 
I redid the spit test this morning. nothing. didnt move.  
fackkkk


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

yestardays training: 

March 24th
training = shoulders/traps/abs

-standing bb milt press
50/10(warmup), 70/11, 80/7, 90/3.5 (lol) *
-bb upright rows
70/11, 80/8, 90/5, 80/7
-standing db lat raise
20/11, 20/10, 25/7 drop-15/9
-rev pec dec
60/12, 70/10, 70/9 drop 40/10
-db shrugs
65/12, 70/10, 70/9
-cable crunches
...4 sets...
-decline crunches
...4 sets

*I suck. period. LOL I tryed sooo hard to complete that last rep. wasnt happening!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Jenjen...that .5 rep looks like a real killer!   hehe.  I hate those!   Craig forces me to make it a full one.  Looks like you had a good workout!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Jodie! although I wasnt feeling on top on things yestarday morning,, it was an ok workout.blah. 
HAHA well I didnt even think I could get another half rep, I was dying to get 4 though..  

blah work is SOOOOO dead. 6hrs40mins to go!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

March 25th

~rest day from weights....................BUT............................ I went for a 30min jog early early this morning!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Isnt it still cold there?  I hate running when its hella cold.  Hurts my throat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Isnt it still cold there?  I hate running when its hella cold.  Hurts my throat.



same...and it makes my legs all cold and sharp pain type feeling

plus i feel numb


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 26, 2004)

http://www.candida-society.org/ncs/digestv1i3.htm

Ck this out


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! You've got mail!

Diet and workout looks perfect   like usual!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

We are supposed to get snow today!!!This sucks, its almost all melted!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

PM- it wasnt that cold yestarday. 40F... I just wore a hoody and windbreaker with joggin pants. kept warm! 

myCat- stop being a wuss! 

HANS- thanks!  another great read. appreciate it all! 

Andrea- afternoon chickie!! thanks!  hope todays better for you!  

Jillybean-  well thats what Canada is all about. we had a ton of snow a couple days ago and now today its kinda meltin! I HATE Halifax. Im never living in Canada long! blahhhh


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

When will the stop selling ephedera or ephederine?? I cant remember which one I have.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Jen!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey girlies!  
it feels soooooooooo good to have friday off!! got a TON done today already! thinking of doing laundry soon. but I hate the suds-o-rat-mat.  

Jillybean- ephedrine is still legal to be sold alone in Canada. but only 50-8mg tab bottles at a time. we still have a few 300tab bottles at work and can sell them until their gone.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey girlie~ UGGG I Hate doing laundry!! thats great you have the day off~ ENJOY!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 26, 2004)

It was 71 degrees F in Massachussetts today.  Warmth is slowly creeping up the coast...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Jen needs a houseboy to do the laundry.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

AJ-  Its been in the mid 70's here for weeks!  Now it is snowing 

Have a good weekend, and be safe


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

Stace- Thanks hun! you too!!  

Monolith- rub it in why dont you! send some of that warm weather my way.. plzzzzzzzzzz  

Jodie - I just need a boy. period.  

PM - Im glad your getting snow! now I dont feel bad! I havent even seen 70 weather since last summer!  
you have a great weekend too!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks, but me having a great weekend is near impossible


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi jen!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

PM- spiffy up young man! you control your life! decide on something you would enjoy and then just do it!  

Hey Viv!!!  Hows things going? Im glad you started a new journal and getting serious about health issues hun!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks sweetie.. I hope 2 no carb weeks is enough and that after that i can add oaties back in.. I dont wanna slow my body down or anything like that guess i could make sure to eat plenty of fat hehe


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

yes make sure you get enough fat for sure! dont be afraid of healthy sources. 

my ND has be taking 2T coconut oil right now along with 10fish caps/day. going to work up to 3T in a bit. its something you may want to consider as well.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PM- spiffy up young man! you control your life! decide on something you would enjoy and then just do it!



Dont enjoy anything... I could go to the Dentist or Disneyland for all I care


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

March 26th

training = back/bi's
-bent over bb rows(90degree)
60/10(warmup), 90/11, 100/10, 120/6, 120/5
-t bar rows
135/11, 145/9, 160/5
-HS low row
90/12, 110/10, 140/6, 140/5
-hyperextensions
bw/12, 25/10, 25/10
-standing cambered bar curls
70/10, 70/9, 80/5
-incl alt db curls
20/10, 25/8, 25/7
-rope hammer curls
40/8, 40/6

*decent workout I guess. nothing impressive or frustrating that Ill complain about!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> March 26th
> 
> *decent workout I guess. nothing impressive or frustrating that Ill complain about!



There is a first time for everything!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

March 27th
training = chest/tri's

-flat db bench
25/10(warmup), 40/11, 45/8, 50/6 *
-incl db flys
30/11, 35/9, 35/9
-unassited dips
bw/13, bw/11, bw/10 **
-HS wide bench
140/8, 140/8, 160/4
-lying skullcrushers
65/11, 65/10, 75/7
-1arm db french press
15/11, 20/9, 20/8
-pushdowns(v bar)
50/10, 60/8-drop 30/10

* no spotter again today for chest.. so I felt pretty happy with myself on these weights. 
** I think its time to try adding some weight to these!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2004)

How's the anti-candida diet going? How long do you plan on following it?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi aggies!  diet is going well. the first few days well sheer torture.. felt kinda disoriented andf headaches and body aches. also I have been sleeping MUCH more lately. 
yestarday I felt great though. which is improvment
as for how long it will last, depends on my progress and how long my body cleanses itself. lets hope not too long!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

March 28th

~rest day.... 
but went for another jog this afternoon!  it was actually sunnny out, but reallll windy! felt great to get out and clear my mind for a bit!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

The area you live in... What does it look like?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> March 28th
> 
> ~rest day....
> but went for another jog this afternoon!  it was actually sunnny out, but reallll windy! felt great to get out and clear my mind for a bit!




How fast and how far did you jog?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

PM - ummm it looks like a city?  

Patrick - moderate pace, and went downtown(downhill) and then back.. took about 40mins.. but I stopped a few times because of silly pedestrians and traffic lights!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

I was just wondering if it was a city, or more rural looking.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

definitly city. 
and did I ever mention how much I DONT LIKE it here!(I wont say hate-thats strong word)    

hey if you wanna see what it looks like where I live I know this girl that is trying soo hard to get a sublease on her bachelor apartment for May-Sept.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

You suggesting I move up there?  I would need to find a gym that was far away from you...  Cant have a girl showing me up


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

no worries I would be 8hours or so away! 
(you can sublease my place!!)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Where would you go if I subleased your place?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

back home.. well to my dads. my mom just sold her place and is moving back in with him (their used to be retirment home.. long story). 
I need awayyyyy from here. its retarded to be paying all this money each month if I dont need to be here. I start my studies for my doctorate of naturopathy next month(first year is distance learning in modules) and then i could work at home, study and save extra cash and pay for my schooling. 
 keep your toes crossed for me!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

*March 29th* 

training = quads/calves

-bb squats
135/10(warmup), 185/12, 225/8, 245/5, 245/6 *
-incl leg press
360/11, 410/8, 450/6, 450/5
-rev. db lunges
45/10, 45/9
-leg extensions
110/10, 120/8, 130/7
-standing calf raise
260/11, 300/10, 300/10
-seated calf raise
90/13, 100/11, 100/10

*no spotter again today... kinda good since I wasnt feeling that well. going too much heavier today and I think I would have passed out. 
some girl at the gym today came up to me after my warmupset on squats and said she couldnt believe how much I could lift and she was impressed  ..... ummmm I had to tell her that was only warmup. I dont wanna know what kind of freakish thoughts she was having of me after.. haha ..I dont think Im strong at all. shesh. youd think itd spark my ego but I just cant seem to be satisfyed with any weight! ..... ok... my rant, Ill shut up now.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Yea, I am living back at home now.  I moved away, and didnt like it too much.  Might as well stay where I am for free, untill I have my loans paid off.

I'll keep my toes, AND fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Monolith (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> *March 29th*
> 
> training = quads/calves
> ...



LOL

Did she stick around to see your working sets?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> *March 29th*
> 
> training = quads/calves
> ...



you are like friggin she-hulk over here
and then you are like
oh im not strong...lol

You are super strong and fit!

are you still single?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

tooo funny myCat! haha 
yah Im single but your the same age as my brother!! lol 

Monolith- yah she was still around, although she didnt say anything to me after.  probably thinking "freakkk" haha

PM - thanks I already got my eyes crossed!  jk 
well I moved away bc I went to univ. last term. so now that Im not and only working I might as well be home working and studying ya know. my parents agree. lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2004)

Did you ever do the photo shoot??   If so - are you going to post the pics??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Did you ever do the photo shoot??   If so - are you going to post the pics??



no she posted that she cancelled earlier

makes me so angwy too 


she so attractive, i know she woulda gotten some kinda contract for further shoots or something lol


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

wishful thinking!!!!!(thanks though)


----------



## Jill (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey sweetie, hows the detoxing thing going? Any new foods you wanna tells us about it? Any foods you are missin like crazy???


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi there Jenny Muscles!!

How are you doing Hun?  

I have a question for you... when you do Stiff leg deads do you use a block to stand on?  I don't... is that bad?  How far should I be going down when bending?
Thanks Hottie!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

JIllybean- it is going well. a lot of freakin things to take and has to be specific times, blah blah. hmmm yah I was missing my oats but I dont know.. that craving is kind of gone now. 
no whey protein at all. tons and tons and tons of veggies, 3T.virgin coconut oil/day, 2-3T.ground flaxseeds... nothing processed or additives. no gum, caffeine or sweetners except stevia.
no fruit - I had a dream the other night I went on a blueberry eating fest.  dont ask... lol 
I can defintly feel my body riding of nasty things. somedays I feel headaches and body aching and other I feel better sustained eneryg and focus. its all going to take time. Im really not minding it too much, aside from when I feel icky.
thanks for asking hun!  

Cyndipoo- its JennIE!  but thats ok, I dnt get called that rarely anyways! hehe
I am doing good, just got back from the gym, off to do a buncha errands soon. how are you?? 
-hmm nope I dont use a platform when I do SL deads. Ive seen some ppl do them that way but personally I get just as good stretch and results without. I find Im more stable without it too. I just go down almost until the plates touch the ground.. you'll feel it in your hammies!  

Have a great day chickies!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

JenJenJenJen.  LOL

Good morning


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> Cyndipoo- its JennIE!  but thats ok, I dnt get called that rarely anyways! hehe
> I am doing good, just got back from the gym, off to do a buncha errands soon. how are you??
> ...


Thanks Jennie!!! 
 

That's the way I do them too, but my bf told me I need to stand on platform.   MEN!!!   

You have a great day too Babe!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> back home.. well to my dads. my mom just sold her place and is moving back in with him (their used to be retirment home.. long story).
> I need awayyyyy from here. its retarded to be paying all this money each month if I dont need to be here. I start my studies for my doctorate of naturopathy next month(first year is distance learning in modules) and then i could work at home, study and save extra cash and pay for my schooling.
> keep your toes crossed for me!




My toes are crossed for ya!!

You are a very strong girl!!!!!!!

Awesome workout!


----------



## jstar (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi AJ!

How is the detox going? How much longer do you think you will be doing it for? I am sorta detoxing now - from caffeine

Sorry about the photo shoot. More opportunities will come your way, I am SURE of it


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

JodieBolognie - evenin' woman!  how was your day?

Cyndi-  ohh gosh cant believe you called me that! haha 
men think they know it all! blah. do what works for you is what I say!  

Stace- thanks hun! I was talking to one of the other girls in the apt beside me and she said shes having a terrible hard time to sublease too!  ohh dear lord I wish I could get a sublease soon...  

StaryStar- Im feeling a bit better, have my days and spells though. ohhhh you need some decaf herbal teas! those do the trick for me when I crave the coffee or something hot to sip on.  
ahhhhhh thanks but you know, I just dont think I can honestly ever see me being a "model" type. Im terrible unphotogenic and hate wearing tons of makeup n stuff. just dont think its me!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm ready to go homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 
jenJen...you don't have to wear tons and tons of makeup to do modeling stuff.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

when can you leave Jodie? 
still have leggies to do?  

Id hope not!!! I look like a clown!!!  trick or treat anyone!? lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

How long untill your lease is up?  Cant you pay a fee to just get out?

Oh, and treat plz!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish!! I want out!! blah!!  Ill just keep prayin! 
its not up until the end of August! ekkkkkkkk


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

I had such a *WONDERFUL* morning/afternoon! The gym was really busy and there was this older english gentleman that I see once in a while and always compliements me telling me how great I am and I am going to go sooo far yadda yaada..  he asked me today when my comp was.. sigh.. broke thenews to him but then he told me that when I did compete that he would sponser me completly!  gosh... hes sure got more belief and dreams in me then I ever would have. he always goes on about my personality and attractivness and hard work. Just a nice old man really. really motivates me to think that someone feels that way!  

It was 50F here or so today Id say.. sooo sooo sooo nice. I put on my shorts and hoody and walked wayyyyyyyy down town to jog along the harbour.. soo breezy and sunny and nice and peaceful. my gosh.. it was soo lovely!!! 
had some pleasant talks with an owner at the natural health foods store for quite sometime. to me that is enjoyable since it is my area of interest and study. 
anways just a really productive and peaceful day to free my mind! 

todays workout: 
March31st
training = shoulders/traps/abs

-standing bb milt. press
50/10(warmup), 70/11, 80/7, 90/4
-bb upright rows
70/11, 80/9, 90/7, 90/6
-db front raises
20/11, 25/9, 25/8
-rev pec dec
70/10, 70/9, 80/6-drop 40/9
-db shrugs
65/11, 70/9, 70/9
-hanging leg raises
...4 sets... 
-decline crunches
...4 sets

~I had too nice of a day to complain about my workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2004)

That workout looks good to me


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I had such a *WONDERFUL* morning/afternoon! The gym was really busy and there was this older english gentleman that I see once in a while and always compliements me telling me how great I am and I am going to go sooo far yadda yaada..  he asked me today when my comp was.. sigh.. broke thenews to him but then he told me that when I did compete that he would sponser me completly!  gosh... hes sure got more belief and dreams in me then I ever would have. he always goes on about my personality and attractivness and hard work. Just a nice old man really. really motivates me to think that someone feels that way!
> 
> It was 50F here or so today Id say.. sooo sooo sooo nice. I put on my shorts and hoody and walked wayyyyyyyy down town to jog along the harbour.. soo breezy and sunny and nice and peaceful. my gosh.. it was soo lovely!!!
> ...



lol just dont GO OUT with him


----------



## Monolith (Mar 31, 2004)

Whoa, whats this?  Jen is finally starting to believe in what everyone's telling her?  That she really is inspirational?  'Bout damn time.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks YM  

 myCat - he is in his 60's somewhere.. old as my grandpa... Im sure he is married and has grandchildren. he has far too many gray hairs for me! hahaha

Monolith- ummmm nanh I didnt say I believed him, but his kindness was grateful!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Jen.
Girl you need a new journal, this one is just too long 
You will get used to the makeup thing. That was the part that freaked me out the most about competing and modelling. Get someone to do it right and you will look great. If you dont wear alot of makeup for shoots you will look drowned out.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

morning


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Morning Jen!!

Glad you are sounding happy!!  I had a rough day yesterday... but I feel better today!! 


The weather here is disgusting, cold and rainy.. blah!   

Have a great day Sweetie!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2004)

*yay good4u!*

just browsing the journals ina good mood (for once)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Hope your having a good one!!  You really should consider the modeling thing- you'd be great  .


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

WoW Jen Sounds like you had a AWESOME WONDERFUL DAY Yesterday!!!! That walking sounds great--- Sounds So nice!!!!!

What a nice man saying he will sponsor you.. thats great.. keep it in the back of your head for future use

Glad you got to enjoy yourself!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

Afternoon everyone! I had such a busy morning before work.. now its dead.. blah... this weather or time of year is making the days soo slow here!  

Jen- haha yah this has gotten long. but I havent had it too long  
you are very right, Id need to find someone who knows how to do makeup right for ME to show me.. otherwise its disaster! 
how are things with you beautiful? 

Babs- Afternoon!  hows your day going? 

Cyndipoo- sorry to hear you had a ruff day yestarday. mean X's.  I will send some sunshine your way! this is first for us in a longgg time. sincelast summer!  
you have a wonderful day too! 

chiquita-  hey girl! thanks for stopping in my journal!! how have you been? 

Andrea- thanks hun! I dunno... just cant see me as that type!  hope your having a great day girlie! 

Stace- it was soo soo nice! I really enjoyed it! then I called my mom last nite and told her and she was like "you were running alone again?" hahaha I was alone everywhere 99%of the time! shes such a worrier!! I wish I wasnt working and could go out for that again today too! its nice out! supposed to rain all weekend!  how are you today? Hope your having a great one!


----------



## jstar (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Jen!

YAY - it finally hit 50 where you are huh? Feels great - hope it stays nice now!

Jen - you should listen to others who give you compliments like that because it is SO true. You obviously impress a lot of people around here (including me) and people around you have noticed too. Keep an open mind about the modeling and competition stuff. Sometimes it takes a while for us to believe in ourselves but don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

TGIF !!!

Hi Jen, Hope you have a great day ! I see I have a lot of catching up to do in your journal.  very busy place and i was only gone a week .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey girl! Hope your having a good morning so far  .  I'm sooooo ready for the weekend.  I need a vacation though, a real one, maybe at the beach, that would be nice!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

I think Gary is glad that is Friday!

Hi Jen!  Hope youd having a great day!  I'm on my way over to Target to see if I can find a new bedspread!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey there JennIE muscles!

I am feeling better today!  I could use some of that sunshine... it's still rainy and COLD!!    BUT it is FRIDAY!!   

Have a great day and an even better weekend!
Cyndi


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I think Gary is glad that is Friday!
> 
> Hi Jen!  Hope youd having a great day!  I'm on my way over to Target to see if I can find a new bedspread!



Yes I am !  It's payday and tommorrow is CHEAT DAY !


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> 
> Stace- it was soo soo nice! I really enjoyed it! then I called my mom last nite and told her and she was like "you were running alone again?" hahaha I was alone everywhere 99%of the time! shes such a worrier!! I wish I wasnt working and could go out for that again today too! its nice out! supposed to rain all weekend!  how are you today? Hope your having a great one!



hey girlie!!! My mom gets mad at me for walking by myself too!! haha!! I bet you did want to go again today!! Maybe tomorrow??
It's suppose to rain here all weekend toooo  Yuck!!!!
I'm good thanks!!!: ) SOOO GLAD ITS FRIDAY!

Hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey gang! wasnt able to make it on all day, was super busy with work today and early early training!  

Star- it wass sooo cold here today and rainy and windy..  arghh at least I worked most of the day and didnt get rained on walking tothe gym this morning! 
awwww thanks hun!! your right, I may change my mind someday but really right now I dont see it, Ive got some major studying ahead and whatnot.but im excited for that. thanks again sweetie, soo kind of you to say(although honest-Im the worst at accepting compliments....  ) 

Gary- hey hey!! your right, TGIF.. although it doesnt feel like one to me. early to bed tonite and longgg longgg day tomarrow. work early and all day and then work at the bodybuilding show I was supposed to compete in. how have you been? 

Andrea- thanks hun! I hope you had a great day too! and have a wonderful weekend!  hope you get to the beach.. I soooo wish I could, too darn cold around here though!  

Jodiebolognie- is Target like a walmart?? we dont have that around here or in Canada I dont think.. we dont have ANYTHING...  how was your day?

Cyndi- did you get some sun??? because we lost all ours?!  Glad to hear that you are feeling better! you have a SUPER weekend too girl! 

Stace- I guess most Moms are alike. Im sure someday both you and me(scary to think of) will be portective mommys too!  its soo icky here today! I hope you get some sun this weekend at least! is it normally wet in Texas in the spring? 
you have a wonderful weekend too hun!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Gary- hey hey!! your right, TGIF.. although it doesnt feel like one to me. early to bed tonite and longgg longgg day tomarrow. work early and all day and then work at the bodybuilding show I was supposed to compete in. how have you been?




Now your going to be kicking yourself in the pants, when you see that you could have crushed the competition


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

Target is like Walmart.  Been busy taking my sister around shopping for stuff!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Target is like Walmart.  Been busy taking my sister around shopping for stuff!



Correction.  Target is BETTER than WalMart.  Better quality goods there.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

nanh actually it dosnt bother me PM- I made my decison and felt right about it, and still do.  

hmmmmm someone needs to talk to the Target d00ds and get some here in Canada then!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Target is owned by Mervyns.

As long as you are happy with your decision 

Have a good weekend Jen.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

Im happy, thanks PM!  you have a great weekend too! 


todays training: 
*April 2nd* (time sure is flying!)

training = back/bi's 

-yates style bb rows
95/10(warmup), 120/11, 135/8, 155/5, 135/7
-1arm db rows
45/10, 50/8, 55/5, 50/7
-HS low row
110/10, 120/9, 140/6
-cambered bar curls
65/10, 75/8, 75/7
-incl db curls
20/11, 25/8, 25/8
-straight bar cable curls
40/10-drop 20/8


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

Do you always do cambered bar, or switch between straight?  

Damn your strong.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

I was feeling weak today too!  Ill shut up!! 

hmm well not always but I just really like them. I know I need to be doing straight bar a bit more, I do occasionally.. the cambered bar is just...ahh I like!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

You like it cuz its EZ.  EZ bar curls is what you should refer to them as now 

I only used 90Lb straight bar today.  Your catching me!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey Jen. Just trying to catch up. Your trining looks great..as usual
Sorry to hear about the canida thing. I am glad to see you are not letting it set you back As for the shoot- photo shoots can be costly- esp when providing your own outfits. I had actually cancled one becuase I didnt feel like going out and buying things that I would never wear out. On my last shoot- I left the tags in some outfits I knew I would return, hehe


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

its not EASY!!! gosh if those curls were easy then Id be doing something diff. trust me.. those babies arent a peice of cake! thats why I like!  

LES!!!  its great to see you around!! thanks for checking up on me woman! Your right-Im not going to let anything get me down or stand in my way of goals or anything... its just an obstacle to overcome, as I have been through many in my life, whats another! 
HAHAHA thats hilarious that you just returned the clothes! I never thought of that!! lol !! too smart!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Hey Leslie! 

Girls, make sure if you do that to keep your tags WELL HIDDEN!


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi Jen, hope your having a great weekend. Geesh its raining everywhere - here in Mass, in Texas, Canada...Lets all meet up in Hawaii?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Viv!!  
hahaha I wont be doing that! but it isnt a bad idea! lol 


ughhhhhhhhhhhh I just blew a fuse in the microwave here at work!!  I suck!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Jen, hope your having a great weekend. Geesh its raining everywhere - here in Mass, in Texas, Canada...Lets all meet up in Hawaii?




damn its SOO gross here today-rainy and cold and windy!!!  
I wish I was in school right now! the HEAT and sun!!!! 
hows your weekend going?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Jen, did you skip a w/o or just not post one?  Was lookin for your latest hamstring log, and didnt see it.  I wanted to copy it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Hey Jen, did you skip a w/o or just not post one?  Was lookin for your latest hamstring log, and didnt see it.  I wanted to copy it.




 you caught me!! nanh actaully I posted about why I didnt go train that morning. I was on my way but just didnt have it in me. so made it a nice long walk to clear my fuzzy head.  
Im feeling much much better these past few days! 
sowwwwwyyyyy you need a hammie workout? follow my last one!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you caught me!! nanh actaully I posted about why I didnt go train that morning. I was on my way but just didnt have it in me. so made it a nice long walk to clear my fuzzy head.
> Im feeling much much better these past few days!
> sowwwwwyyyyy you need a hammie workout? follow my last one!



Yeah, i just found your old one.  Dug around some other people's logs too.  Im such a leech.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im happy, thanks PM!  you have a great weekend too!
> 
> 
> ...



What are Yates style BB rows? Please PM the details!! Thanks.
Also greeeeeaaaaaaaaatttt workouts by the way!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

IT- thanks... 
dang I just explained what they were a few pages back in my journal.. heheheheheh


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

well last nites BB show was soooooooooooo long!!!!!! I was there from pm til past midnight!!  
soo many competitors and they all looked great. 
blah and at one point I was sorta kicking my ass for not competing... not to be rude or anything but I think I am in a bit better condition then a few of those woman that did compete!  ah well. I knew I was prob gonna feel that way watching! lol 

anyone have any sun that they want to send my way?!?!?!?!?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

*throws some sun rays at AJ*

I got plenty where that came from too...


----------



## Monolith (Apr 4, 2004)

So Jen, any plans to try competing again?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks myCat-but you must throw like a girl cause I still dont see any sun!! its miserable here! I got all wet and icky walking to the gym this rmoning!  

Monolith- I really dont know.. no plans to..but who knows really.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 4, 2004)

Still afraid of embarrassing everyone, eh?

Oh well, you'll get over it eventually.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> IT- thanks...
> dang I just explained what they were a few pages back in my journal.. heheheheheh



Ah man!! Now I have to look for it with my slow dialup connection


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

no no no I dont think I would embarress anyone but myself!! crazy Monolith!! 

IT-did you find it? (I have slow dial up too.. Im cheap when it comes to things like that.. lol )


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

April 4th

training = chest/tri's

-bb flat bench
95/10(warmup), 135/10, 155/7, 155/6
-incl db press
40/11, 45/8, 50/6
-pec dec
70/10, 70/9, 80/6
-unassited dips *
bw/13, bw/11, bw/10
-close grip bench
85/10, 95/8, 95/8
-over db ext.
40/10, 45/8, 45/6

*I wanted to give weighted dips a whirl this week but I couldnt find a freakin belt or chains around!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

another great workout jen.  I hate it when I can't find the dip belt too!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> :
> IT-did you find it? (I have slow dial up too.. Im cheap when it comes to things like that.. lol )




No not yet looked back several pages. If people didn't spam your journal (CAT and PM  J/K) then I could find it easier. If you know what page its on let me know 
Thanks!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> April 4th
> 
> training = chest/tri's
> ...




WOW!!  
   

I can't wait for the day that I can bench 155 pounds!!  WOW!  You are so strong!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Morning Jen !

What are we working today ?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

Morning(almost afternoon)!!  got back from the gym shortly ago... walked in the darn rain again!  

Patrick- thanks!  Ill be sure to have a belt next week.. Ill throw a fit! hehehe

IT- hmmm Im not sure what page... I'll try and dig it up!  

Cyndi- heya woman! thanks for the compliment!!!  Im sure that you are near that weight anywhooo.. your mighty strong yourself!!  

Gary- hey! how are you doing today? ahhh no work for me today! boss gave me it off since I worked a ton last week and then 9am-midnight+ on saturday! nice guy!  I just wish it would stop raining so I could walk downtown..I like it down there!


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Rain?? I luvvvv the rain, except it really makes my hair go bazerk! We've had a tonne of sun here lately!! It was 17 on Sat, I wore a sleeveless shirt to work! Have a super OFF sunshine!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

I like rain when I dont have to walk everywheres to get things done!  and when its cold and rainy me dont like. summer rain is nice ONCE in a while. and my hair sure hates this Hali weather too.. grrr cant wait to leave!! 
Did I mention I have a girl coming to look at my place for a sublease either tonite or tomarrow?  wahoo keep your toesies crossed!! 

17 you HAVE to be kidding me?????  send it across the country would ya! Im in need here! blahhh


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 5, 2004)

Gary dug it up for me. Thanks Alot!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jill- 17 degrees and you wore a sleeveless shirt???    I'm cold when it's 60 here!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Jill- 17 degrees and you wore a sleeveless shirt???    I'm cold when it's 60 here!!



I hope she meant 17' C not F


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Now your going to be kicking yourself in the pants, when you see that you could have crushed the competition





> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> blah and at one point I was sorta kicking my ass for not competing... not to be rude or anything but I think I am in a bit better condition then a few of those woman that did compete!  ah well. I knew I was prob gonna feel that way watching! lol


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

OHhhhh Jakey Jake- you hush!!! 

LOL yah yah, Andrea/YM, she meant 17C!! damn Canadian weather..I lived on a boarder town all my life and still hardly know celsius!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

April 5th

training = quads/calves
(forgot my journal ..so here what I did only)
-bb squats
-rev hack squats
-walking lunges
-leg extensions
-standing calf raise

this afternoon at home:
40minutes Pilates/ab work


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, I just like to give you a hard time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jenny Wenny....what's goin' on in here today?

Sorry I'm just now getting in here, I was actually kinda busy today


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks myCat-but you must throw like a girl cause I still dont see any sun!! its miserable here! I got all wet and icky walking to the gym this rmoning!
> 
> Monolith- I really dont know.. no plans to..but who knows really.



No way! i throw like a man babey! YEAAA (austin powers... )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Jen !

Have a great day !


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

PM - I know you do!!  

Tammy- Hey woman!! not much going on here yet today, ate, showered, off to work in a bit. wishhhing for warm weather and sun!!  how are you today? 

myCat- you are still a babby though!  jk! 

Gary- Hey!  thanks! you have an awesome day too!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!! Hope your having a super day.  It's suppose to be in the 60's here today, I'm thinking about you!!

How do you do those hack squats?

Have a good one!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Jennie Muscles!!

Just stopping in to read the journal of my IDOL!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Andrea- Hey chickie!! 60?? ahhhhh think of me!! im froze here!! its 33!! 

hmm hack squats are a machine thingy..i did reverse ones. turned around so my head was almost stuffed in the pad!  burn like heck!!  

Heya Cyndi! aww your soo sweet woman!  thanks!  How are you today?? did you see the sun yet?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm this hottie just came in work!     
................. I think he was married though-had a ring on!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Its quite funny...  Girls always dig guys with rings


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a plan...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I didnt KNOW he was married until he paid for his stuff!! lol! 

a plan? whats that??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

April 6th (my daddys birthday!  )

weights = rest

35mins pilates this evening
*havent been doing this for quite some time, now I remember why I liked it so much.. the burn!!  and really relaxing in a way!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

my ol man got a digi cam for his bday today and has been snapping a few pics. he just sent me this one of his front yard...today.. this is what I get to go home to at the end of the month!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats a lot of snow!  You are just a sexy snow bunny  lol


----------



## Monolith (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> my ol man got a digi cam for his bday today and has been snapping a few pics. he just sent me this one of his front yard...today.. this is what I get to go home to at the end of the month!



Ew.  Im sick of snow.  It's just starting to get warm here... i'd hate to move somewhere colder.  

At least you'll get some good cardio shovelling it all.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm this hottie just came in work!
> ................. I think he was married though-had a ring on!!



Doesn't mean you  can't LOOK!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Damn, that is A LOT of snow.  I've never seen that much in person.     Maybe one day!! It's suppose to get close to 75 today.  I've got on shorts and a tank top and I'm still warm !!

Well sweetie, have a good day- you've got mail!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

wow ... our snow is mostly gone.  What kind of temps are you having there in the east?  Here in Alberta, we've had a week or so of mid to high teen weather.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

PM-  I better not be any snow bunny! that best belt by the time I get home! 

Monolith- I think daddys got a snowblower to handle the shoveling! 

Cyndi - I know!  but looking sometimes just aint enough! hah

Andrea- shorts? tank top? 75?  thats torture to hear that!!! ahhhhhh enjoy it!! and thats not alot of snow! heck you should have seen where I am after the 3ft storm!  

NT- weve been getting some funky weirdo weather this year! its been about 5C or so. got up to 9 or so last week then cold again these past few days! NEVER leave on the east coast!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

April 7th

training = shoulders/traps/hams/abs 
(purposley didnt take my journal today..didnt feel like writing everything down! hehe)

-seated db miltary press
-bb upright rows
-db lat raise
-bentover lat raise
-db shrugs
-ham press
-seated leg curls
-hanging leg raises
-decline crunches
-reverse crunches(db between feet)

*did lots of supersetting today! fast pace!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice w/o.  I would like to say I used straps yesterday, and my traps are sooo sore that I cant even reach above my head! hehe


----------



## Monolith (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> (purposley didnt take my journal today..didnt feel like writing everything down! hehe)
> [/COLOR]



Is that gonna become a habit?  Now i won't have anything to 'oooh' and 'ahhh' over.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

PM- you naughty man!!   its a sorta FAKE sore!  

Monolith-  I will take it JUST for you next workout!  


AWWWWWWWWWWWW I just got a package in the mail from my sister!!  she's soo thoughtful!! 
over New Years at my Dads my bro made up this stupid saying and him n my sis laughed their butts off about it for a week!  soo she made t-shirts from it that saying!  I told ya I had a wacko family!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Monolith-  I will take it JUST for you next workout!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

awww Aj you have to post the weight you used
so all of us mortals can admire you!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> April 6th (my daddys birthday!  )



Really??? It's my nephew's b-day!! He turned 2!! 
Can't wait to see him in May!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

you are tooooo funny myCat!!!  

aww thats cute Sara!!!  I cant wait to see my neice and nephews in June!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jen- did you ever get your digital camera?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Jen, guess who's back at IM. 

Didn't take your journal to the gym? I think you know better than that, lol. Training is looking good though girl, keep up the hard work.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hey Jen, guess who's back at IM.
> 
> Didn't take your journal to the gym? I think you know better than that, lol. Training is looking good though girl, keep up the hard work.



MIKE!!!!!!!!!!   
   Its about time you came back hun!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Jen- did you ever get your digital camera?




no  but daddy got one! so when and IF I get moved home at the end of the month Ill take lotsa pics!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi there Jennie Muscles!!

How are you today hottie???


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Cyndi!!! how are you doing beautiful?? 

Im good. work work work! and it was sunny earlier! 
ahhh I just heard 2 of my ol fav songs on the radio
Nelly- Dilemma
Bon Jovi- Its My Life (i used that with a project about me in HS)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

April 8th

today was totally awesome, despite having to work for the most part! 
I was wide awake at the crack of dawn and decided to start the day with a BANG, been feeling much better lately! 
all this warm weather coming, its time to get a tan, havent in a few weeks so I went after work and hope to tomarrow. 

todays workout (before sunrise!): 
   40minutes of sprinting/jump rope


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I love those mornings where you wake up ready to work out RARRRR!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

I hear ya Viv!!! I missed sprinting SOO Much!!! I did a ton of it in HS to keep me in shape for ball year round. 


Ok Im TOTALLY stressin right now over not having a sublease on my apartment yet! I have 2 weeks to get one!!  the girl that was supposed to come look at it last weekend still never caled me back, even though I politley called her a few days ago and asked her to contact me. sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh I dont know what I am going to do!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck on getting it subleased JenJen.   

Ahh..sprints.  We need to start those things soon.  We have jump ropes, just never use them.  LOL  too lazy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> all this warm weather coming, its time to get a tan,




Ooooh girl, I hear you, I think I'm gonna go tan after I get my hair cut today.  I wanted to this morning, but after training and 15 minutes of cardio, I didn't have time.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!!      I am SOOOO freakin stressed!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh  
I have been talking with the head doctor at the school that I am attending for my doctorate of naturopathy all afternoon. basically I HAVE TO MOVE HOME at the end of this month. as the first year is distance learning and  I will HAVE to work along side my ND back home to fulfill criteria in my course. this is a disaster!! I am DESPERATE for a sublease! omg!!! I just dont know what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Jodie- sprinting is awesome for the leggies!! running stairs too! when do you start doing those?? 

Tam- the darn tanning salon was CLOSED today!!  seems like everything is!! dang even my gym was (but I still got to workout)


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

Chill out, Jen.  Getting to work along side your ND and get credit is very cool... the sublease will work out.  30 days is a long time.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

Calm down hun- it will all work out.    I'll keep my toes, eyes, hell everything crossed for ya!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn, must be problems w/ school day *HUGS*


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 9, 2004)

Calm down Jen... getting stressed isn't going to solve anything. Good luck sorting things out!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

ok ok ok  Ive calmed down a wee bit. Thanks everyone!  went for a walk downtown earlier and then hot bath. Im just not going to think about it too much!  although I know I will.. ahhhhhhh ok Ill try! 

Monolith- its like 20 days!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

April 9th

-Im never taking my friends word again-he told me the gym was open today so when I got there this morning it was....closed!!  BUT a friend of mine that works there was in early doing cardio and let me train. couldnt turn on the lights so it was pretty dim-kinda cool!  

training = back/calves

-yates bb rows
95/10(warmup), 125/10, 145/7, 155/5, 125/9
- V bar pulldowns
90/11, 100/10, 110/8, 110/7
- Tbar rows
135/11, 155/8, 165/5
-bb good mornings
115/11, 135/8, 135/8
-standing calf raises
260/13, 320/10, 320/9
-seated calf raises
90/12, 110/9, 110/10


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

Why was it closed?

The power at my gym goes out quite frequently... I like it dim


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Jen~ Don't stress out honey, you will find a sub lease!! Well at least you get to see your Family!!! 

Calm down sweetie... SMILE!!!

thats cool that your friend let you in the gym today..lordy I still need to workout today! I will soooon.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> April 9th
> training = back/calves
> 
> ...



Nice work on the yates rows...

Not suprisingly, i think i just might give them a whirl next week.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 10, 2004)

> and then hot bath.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

What a true die-hard- working out in the dark!! (I probably would have too! ) Some mornings Im the FIRST and only one in the gym!! 

Oh, dont stress over the sub-lease, It'll work out for ya sweetie.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Aww Jen, I'm so sorry you're stressed out  I wish there was something I could do about it.. I hope it all works out for the best!

Have a great weekend honey


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Glad you are feelin better sweetie pie! I see you have an admirer


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

Afternoon gang!!! I had such a wonderful morning! I was up before daylight sprinting!  and then went to the farmers market.. I LOVE it there!!!  
then went to tan... I luv my daddy for giving me naturally dark skin pigments! lol !!  


PM- yah closed because it was good friday! seems like most everything was closed here yestarday! insane!! 


Stace- thanks girl! I hope it all works out! Im praying it wil, or else I just dont know what I will do!! sighh  
I miss my family sooo much! I have only seen them twice in 9months! 
you have a great weekend at your familys farm!! 


Monolith- thanks! ... hahahaha.. wouldnt surprise me!!  


SF- LOL!!!  


Jillybean- it is pretty cool training ALL alone. never have before.. I usually like a lil crowed for motivation but just the sense of working out in the dark with all the equip to myself was... exhilerating! lol!!  

Jenny- thanks hun!! you are soo sweet!  I need to learn more positive thinking like you!!  
you have a great weekend too!! 


Viv- Im glad you had a great night out lastnite! just what you needed to relax too! I hope it all works out for both of us girl!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

April 10th 

workouts: 
-35mins a.m sprinting :bounce:
-25mins pilates/stretching (really been helping me relax!) 

~also like everyday marched my butt around everywheres!!  I still need to go buy some new shoes!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

Happy Easter everyone!!  sure doesnt feel like a holiday here... just everything is closed. My family and relatives/friends are all have the traditional feast today and had a huge easter egg hunt this morning  wish I was home to see everyone!! 

anyways my sister sent me some pics I wanna share!! 

this first one is of my neice and nephews sitting in the Texas flowers. 
if you look at the shirts real close they say "Our Roots are Canadian" (their roots t-shirts) but the cute part is that they are american but my Dad is canadian..  dont know if u understand that or not but its real cute to our family! my Dad got them the shirts and sent them to them  
Riley(the lil girl) looks just like me and my sis when we were younger! the other two brats look like their daddy.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

They look cute sitting out in the Bluebonnets!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

ohhh Jodie thats what they are called! I just knew they were Texas flowers!  


here's another one! The kids woke up this morning for their easter egg hunt and were in for a surprise! (still dont know HOW my sister did it!!)  chalk Id guess.  The tracks led from the front door to their baskets full of goodies...... I guess Riley kept saying "this feels like a dream, I've never seen bunny footprints in my life".


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

How cute!  Did they have to hunt for their Easter baskets?  Mom use to always hide them on us!

Bunny tracks...looks like chalk!  Bet the kids loved that!

The Bluebonnets are our state flower Jen.  They bloom only in the spring. You can see them all over the highways and in feilds out in the country.  Some inthe city, if they have been planted there.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

Jodie I think that the baskets were just on the conter, no hunting for them-just the eggies! I miss doing that!! 

I think it had to of been chalk and some kinda prints!  clever!! 

they are very perdy flowers!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

April 11th

training = chest/tris/bis

-flat db press
25/10(warmup), 40/11, 45/8, 45/7
-HS wide bench
90/12, 110/10, 140/8, 140/8
-unassisted dips *
bw/13, bw/11, bw/11
-cambered bar skullcrushers
55/11, 70/8, 70/7
-standing alt.db curls
20/11, 25/9, 25/8
-cable pushdowns(v-bar)
60/10, 70/8, 70/6
-lying cable curls
40/11, 45/8-drop 25/8

*grrrrrrr I was darn determined to try weighted dips today but I couldnt find a belt/chains..had the guy working help me look for it too..  Im gonna be ugly if Ihave to get my own just for that one exercise! 

Cardio: 
35min bike ride 
(and of course walking everywheres!!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> April 11th
> 
> 
> *grrrrrrr I was darn determined to try weighted dips today but I couldnt find a belt/chains..had the guy working help me look for it too..  Im gonna be ugly if Ihave to get my own just for that one exercise!




Just grab a dumbell and hold it between your feet    You should be able to hold up to 25-30lbs between there


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

Workout is lookin good jenn as usual, try holding the DB w/ your feet depending on the shape of the dbs you have seems possible, although a belt would be much easier....


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

hmmmm good idea! thanks guys!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

awww Love the pictures!!!! They look adorable sitting in the bluebonnets!!! Last year I took my dog's pictures sitting in them!! 

They look soo cute Jen!! I bet you do miss them!!!!

Yep its a tradition down here to get your pictues done in the bluebonnets. There was traffic on the highway on friday b/c everyone was pulling over to take pics!! My granny has them all in her pastures every year! 

That was sweet of your sister to send you the pictures!! They are sooo cute. The little boy in the middle (top middle) LOOKS JUST LIKE MY COUSIN- Identical I swear.. I thought it was him..His name is Bryce. Girl they look like Twins!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jen, Easter workout looks damn good! I am guessing that your gym was open huh? No gyms around here were open at all. 

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Stace- your right those flowers are soooo pretty!! I can see why everyone likes them soo much! Im going to print that pic off on glossy paper and put it in a frame!  
will those flowers still be in bloom when I come down in June??? 

REALLY? my goodness Mac (McKennan) looks like my brother somewhat -especially when he was younger. Its funny how ppl look alot alike sometimes. You could take the younger pics of me, my sister and ones of RIley and put them together and think we'd of all been triplets! not kidding!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Hey Jen, Easter workout looks damn good! I am guessing that your gym was open huh? No gyms around here were open at all.
> 
> Keep up the hard work!




Thanks Mike!!   Gym was actaully closed on Good Friday- but I still managed to get in to train. I walked all the way down there and a friend who works there was in doing cardio-he let me train in the dark!


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

Jen-they are sooo cute! I love being an aunt!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi jen.....cute kids....I love Bluebonnets....we have so many around here.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't know anything in Canada could be so hot.

*chuckles like a silly boy*


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Jen.  Nice avitar.  I always knew you would make a good pin-up haha


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Cate- they are adorable munchkins!  

Tammy-  Heya woman!! you think those flowers will still be out when Im in Texas in June???? 

SF-  the only thing hot here is my daddy's homemade salsa!! 

PM- that's certainly not me or anything near me!  you goof!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Arpil 12th

training = quads/calves

Decided to throw a curveball in my leg training today. (sorry Monolith but it was too fast paced to write everything down  ) 
lots of supersetting!! sweat like a fat man  

-bb squats w/  *
-leg extensions 

-db plie squats w/
-incl leg press

-walking lunges w/
-standing calf raises

* lightened up on my norm. weights on squats and went "ass to grass", I got down as far I could go! burn baby burn!  


at home: Abs
-med.ball crunches
-med ball twists
-reverse crunches
-60sec.pikes


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jen!  Nope I wish they would still be out in June..that would be nice!!! They don't last that long..sometimes a month..sometimes a month and a half. Really depends on the weather!  Thats why people go NUTS on the highways when they are all out & pretty!! We have A LOT of family pictures in them. 

That will be so pretty to put that picture in a frame! Good Idea!


I bet your legs were burning girl--bringing the squats down to the floor!! I like going down far! Feels awesome!~ Great workout Jen!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

I had to do deep squats this morning.......uuuuggghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, those and top halves.......I think Victor likes making me hurt


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice workout. 

Im sold on trap bar deads for the next few leg days, though... so no worries.  Dont forget the next workout, though!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

Trap bar deads allow people to use their quads instead of their posterior chains to deadlift. That is not right. You'll lift oodles more with your posterior than you ever will with your quads.

SF's math for the day:

Quads = weak
Posteior = STRONG LIKE BULL


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Morning gang!!  Its sooo icky and gross here today-glad Im stuck inside to work I guess!  

Stace- Thanks!! my legs and butt are sooooo sore this morning!!!  feels great! lol 
darn Im going to miss all those perdy flowers!! are the pecan trees producing then? My sis says they are popular down there?? 

Tammy- but you know you like it when Vic makes you hurt!!  haha kick butt workouts=awesome prog! 

Monolith- Thanks! hahaha not going to get some ideas from that workout this week? darnnnn  
(ok ok Ill write things down next one..)

SF- your a smart feller, thanks for that math tip of the day! hehe


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Jenn, its real nasty down here too, they say its gonna rain all week! yuck, oh well, I'll just find shelter in the gym.

I have tickets to the red sox game tommorow night so it better atleast hold up for that! arrrrrrrrg


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn, workout looks really really good Jen. Those supersets must have been intense, especially for your legs! How do you like ATF squats in comparison to regular squats?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jen its pretty here today, just chilly!   No pool today.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Griff- its supposed to rain here ALL week. its been dark and downpouring all mornin!  typical east coast maritime weather though. blahhhh 
Red Sox! nice, Ive never been to a game like that.. just local leagues! lol 

Mike- thanks! Im sure feeling the effect of that workout today!  I really enjoyed the deep deep squats(ATF?? ass to floor??-that what you mean? lol). great change and felt it much different. 

JodieBolognie- you guys deserve some nice weather though after all those storms! even though you really dont know the meaning of cold dreary weather!


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Its raining here today too! I havent seen the rain in months!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

I HATE this rain!!!!!!   you wacko!!! seems like its raining all over Canada.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

Raining here too... really bad timing as well.  I raked up a bunch of debris in my lawn yesterday (sticks, leaves, etc) into a few big piles... was gonna haul it down to the compost pile today.  Of course, now its all wet, and weights like 8000lbs.  

At least the wind wont scatter it around.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Raining here in Delaware too, been raining for days and days. So friggin' depressing, I hate it.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's raining here too  .  I hate it rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So does my hair  !! 

Going to tan when I get off work though, maybe that will chear me up a little- fake sun!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Awww, you should ALL come to Sweden, it's been soooo sunny today  

AJ- I hope you're having a wonderful day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey girlie!! I bet your bootie & legs are VERY sore today!!! I need to get in a Good Leg workout tonight!

Yes- Pecan trees should be doing their 'Thang' when you come down..umm I think?!! LoL.. I love picking pecans! Yep We have total sunshine today!!

Sorry about the rain girl!!! 
Rain Rain Go away!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Evening everyone! I just got home from work-was starving!! I called to see if I could get a tanning session tonite-grrr booked! I hate that!!  


Monolith- have fun trying to move that icy mess once it stops raining!!  doesnt sound too fun! 

Mike- the rain makes me all down too! once in a while a nice SUMMER rain is nice, but this is horrible!! hope you see some sun soon too! 

Andrea- how about me and you just shave our heads? we could get brush cuts. then wouldnt have to worry about bad hair days when it rains all the time like this!  ... then again.. forget that idea!! lol have fun tanning girl! wish I could go! 

Jenny- I would LOVE to go to Sweden. I have never been overseas, someday I hope to get somewhere over there. send some across the ocean would ya!  Hope you had a wonderful day too!!  

Stace- haha maybe I should do a rain dance?? or do those make it come?  I dont know.. haha a sun dance maybe then?! lol 
I dont like pecans that much, but my sis always sends a bunch to my dad. hmmmm Nut picking.. never done, Im going to have to see what thats all about then!  
you have a super leggie workout tonite!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

Its sunny and warm here everyday 

I love it


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PM- that's certainly not me or anything near me!  you goof!



I know.  But it doesnt mean you wouldnt make a good one


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Jodi - everyday?????  thanks for rubbing it in!!! 

PM- ahhhhhhh you are not feeling well!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

April 13th 

-weights: REST

I wanted to do some sprinting or either a jog this morning but the stupid rain and cold turned me away.. mind you I dont mind working out in the rain, I used to allthe time back home - but only when it was warm, I have Reynauds(terrible circulation probs) so my body tends to not like that weather. I dont think that I could have done a decent session anways because my butt and quads and inner thighs are INCREDIBLY sore!!!!   I have not felt this in a while. I havent taken a rest day in a while so it was good. 
BUT I always feel I gotta do something, Im weird like that.. and since it was raining so much I didnt get all my norm walking in today as usual(1hr+/day easy). 

SO first thing this morning: 

-40mins Pilates w/jumping jacks and scissor thingys
*kinda did a few lil intervals with the stretching and funky hops n hobbles  thank goodness it was in the privacy of my apartment!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Now I am thinkin about pecan pie


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

Pecan pie, jen and greek....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*
> Andrea- how about me and you just shave our heads? we could get brush cuts. then wouldnt have to worry about bad hair days when it rains all the time like this!  ... then again.. forget that idea!! lol have fun tanning girl! wish I could go!
> *_


_*


Hey...youre hair would look like mine then!  Just gotta make it RED!*_


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

This weather stinks....I need to start running and I hate the 'mill. It must warm up soon


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jodi - everyday?????  thanks for rubbing it in!!!
> 
> PM- ahhhhhhh you are not feeling well!



Yup, everyday.  Don't have too many bad weather days in AZ.  Actually I don't recall any so far


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yup, everyday.  Don't have too many bad weather days in AZ.  Actually I don't recall any so far



Wait till its 120 degrees in the summer   Thats shitty weather IMO.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

ViV / SF -   

JodieBolognie - Im talking shorter than yours- yours is real nice! hehe Ihave some red in my hair-my dad was a red head. in the summer you can see it alot more. 

Cate- I cant do the treadmill either. its the worst on my shins!!  

Jodi- must you go on about all your nice weather!  you need some Canadian weather!  

PM- I dont think I have EVER felt that kinda heat in my life. I dont even think the saunas get that hot!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't like it cold and I don't like it really hot.  I just wish that it would stay around 75 all year (except on Christmas Day- I want snow that day!!).  I'd be one happy camper!! :bounce:


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I don't like it cold and I don't like it really hot.  I just wish that it would stay around 75 all year (except on Christmas Day- I want snow that day!!).  I'd be one happy camper!! :bounce:



Change that to 70 all year, and youve got my vote.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

damn 70, 75, 80... Im happy too!  we rarely even saw much of that last summer back home !


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi there Hottie!

The weather is horrible here in NY... so you are NOT alone.  It's chilly and rainy.  

I think we should all move to San Diego... perfect weather all the time


----------



## Arith (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Jen, wondered where you went


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep sapphire....I agree with you honey....I'll pack up right now and go to San Diego


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

I think Sapphire should post a bigger version of that avatar.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, me too SF....that's a cute pic Sapp


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

Cyndi IS a SEXY thang!!!  

SanDiego-never been but any place is better than here!!  

Arith- hey there! good to see you here!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PM- I dont think I have EVER felt that kinda heat in my life. I dont even think the saunas get that hot!!



Yea, its bad.  Hits 110F here in SLC sometimes, and over 100F a lot.  Desert sucks!

Look how boring I have stooped... Talking about weather


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

April 14th 

training = shoulders/hams
(and your lucky Monolith-I took my journal for you! ) 

-SL deads
135/10(warmup), 185/11, 225/5, 245/2, 205/7
-ham press
140/9, 140/8, 160/5
-standing bb milt.press
70/10, 80/8, 90/4.5 
-bb upright rows
80/9, 80/9, 90/6
-bent over lat raise
20/10, 20/8 -drop 15/7
-mach.shrugs
300/9, 300/8, 340/5


* lesson learned today- DOUBLE check my bag before I go to the gym- didnt have my t-shirt so ended up training in my hoody!   lets just say that I think they were cranking the heat in the gym today and with that on I sweat sooo bad!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jen


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2004)

> * lesson learned today- DOUBLE check my bag before I go to the gym- didnt have my t-shirt so ended up training in my hoody!   lets just say that I think they were cranking the heat in the gym today and with that on I sweat sooo bad!!



Not bad....one of my buddies has a client that is really hard core and one evening he forgot his shorts!!  My buddy is upstairs waiting for him at the squat rack because they were squating that day and this guy jsut walks right upstairs in forn of everyone in a tank top and briefs!!!!!  LMAO!!!!  He did the whole workout is his underwear, squats and all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!  OMG...


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

ROFL 

And holy shit jen... NICE SLDL'S!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jen! AWESOME LEG WORKOUT!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> April 14th
> 
> training = shoulders/hams
> ...



HOLY MACARONI!!!  245 pounds SL DEADS!!!  
   

You are UNBELIEVABLE!!!  Your warmup is close to my max SLD!!!  There is NO woman at my gym who even comes close to you!!  Not many men for that matter!!!   

YOU ARE MY IDOL!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yep sapphire....I agree with you honey....I'll pack up right now and go to San Diego


Let's GO!! I am READY!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

awww you guys n gals are just far too sweet!!   your my source of motivation. thanks you!!!!  
I gotta learn to stop being so hard on myself!  

Patrick- now THAT is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!   I would have loved to see that! hehe!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning Sweetie  Damn woman- awesome leg workout!! Hell, I got excited because I was able to use 2 25's for the SLDL!! I'm a wuss!!  

Any luck subleasing yet?  

P- Funk   That's hilarious!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Have a great day Jen!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning Jen !


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jen How you doing?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Hello sweets hope all is well out east!!!!

Hows your dieting/eating going??? How are you feeling all around with this new food plan?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey gang!!  was busy at work for a few hours! calm down now!  but its sooooooooo yucky out!!  

Andrea- your not a wuss!! your doing super! never compare yourself to anyone else hun!  
ughhh no luck on the sublease yet!  the end of the month is coming TOO soon!! 

Gary/Cate/Jodie- how you all doing today??? 

Jillybean- its pouring rain and foggy here!  at least its not snow!  
I am feeling SO much better lately, its great, Ive made such improvment!!  thanks for asking girlie!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey girl--sorrrry about the weather!!

Do you have it posted somewhere that you need a sublease? Wonder what the deal is!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks girl! need some sun!! 

I have it posted on the University off campus housing site, flyers around at different places on bulliten boards!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

hmmm? Wonder what the deal Is???


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

I dont know!   driving me nuts!! I try not to think about it.. stress too much


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I know- Hate Stress!! So will you move home no matter what?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

no I have to stay and get a sublease!  but I have to be home too!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> no I have to stay and get a sublease!  but I have to be home too!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Do you just not want to give up your apt?  Or are you stuck in a contract so you'd have to pay anyway?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Do you just not want to give up your apt?  Or are you stuck in a contract so you'd have to pay anyway?



Im thinking Canada is different.  Here in the states, you can pay a fee, and get out of the lease.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

well here, we have leases that run 12 months. a contract. thats why I need a sublease-so I can go home and someone else can take over my lease until its up in september!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with what's been said, don't stress too much Jen. That will only make things worse. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Can you buy out of it Jen?  Here we have a buy out clause in our complex.  Dig out that lease and see if you have a clause in there for a buy out or early termination.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 15, 2004)

Jen...not sure of the particualrs but where I live I can pay $250 and the landlord will find a new tenant.

I have gotten rid of places pretty easy in the past...3 times actually...BUT I always did it by listing it in the Chronicle Herald...it costs about 25 bucks but trust me...you will get calls...assuming the location is good.

AND before I forget....impressive lifts


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike - thanks! Im sure things will work out.. just a lil frustratin right now! 

Jodie- I went and read over my entire Residential Tendancies Act and there wasnt anything of the sort mentioned in there. 

FF- Thanks!  
 hmm I would easily pay 250$ to get out of this. save me 2200 bucks! 
hmm that easy? how long did it take for you to get interest..? I called the CH and it was quite expensive-and thats just for one day? do you think its worth it?? if so Im all for it-worth it to me. what day would you think is best-saturdays weekend edition?


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry about your stress Jen...good luck


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Cate- thanks!!  


April 15th

*weights: REST 

first thing this morning: 
- 30mins Pilates
abs: 
med.ball crunchs
med.ball twists
pikes-er planks(whatever u wanna call them)


~had my music nice and loud early early this morning-the girl next room thanked me for helping her get outta bed!  -most days she drags her ass
-wanted to go sprintin this morning again but its been so rainy and miserable out!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

what kind of music???

Jen, do you live in and apartment or a dorm??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

OPERA babyyyy    

I live in an apartment-bachelor. its in a huge home and downstairs there are 3 apts. one is mine.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2004)

you were listening to opera!!!!  awsome!!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

lol.  i thought i was the only opera dork...

Hey P, did you see Alvarez and Licitra in central park last summer?


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

I love Opera!!!

We are having an opera singer sing at our wedding (fiancee's cousin  )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Jen !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Hot Stuff!! You've got mail!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Ditto, except for the mail part


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn Jen you are soooooo !! Workouts are awesome as usual!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning gang!!!  Just got back from the gym! rained on the way there but held off on the walk back!  

 well................I was kidding about the opera! buts thats cool that ya'll like it..  

Andrea-Im going to check now, you'll have some again shortly!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

oh my gosh, your sooo funny Jen (about teasing w/ Opera music)
hahaha!!!

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> well................I was kidding about the opera! buts thats cool that ya'll like it..




Ha!  I knew it!
She played this trick on me once before...


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Jen! You brat


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ha!  I knew it!
> She played this trick on me once before...



 

*returns opera CD's to hidden corner of the room*


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> 
> *returns opera CD's to hidden corner of the room*



Yea, I was like "Soo, you like the three tenors?"  And Jen says "Oh... umm yea, I like those guys.  Sure..."
Tricky girl!  I think she listens to country western music, but wont tell us


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I was like "Soo, you like the three tenors?"  And Jen says "Oh... umm yea, I like those guys.  Sure..."
> Tricky girl!  I think she listens to country western music, but wont tell us




Ooooh _really_?  Now thats something im good at making fun of.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

Jake, you fell for it again!! thats YOUR fault!!!!!!  sucker!! 

country western? paaaaaahhhhhhlzzzzzzz my mother maybe!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

I trust what you say   Now I cant...  I feel so wronged!  Why Jen, WHY!!!!

I think she likes Lil' Kim.  I know I do, she talks soo dirty


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

April 16th


training = back/bi's 

-romanian deads
135/10(warmup), 195/10, 225/7, 245/4
-bent over bb rows (90degree)
100/10, 120/8, 140/5 
-HS high row
110/9, 130/6, 110/8
-vbar cable rows
100/10, 120/7-drop 70/7
-standing cambered bar curls
65/10, 75/9, 75/7
-incl alt db curls
20/11, 25/8, 25/7 

-had a decent workout I guess. my back felt GREAT and is tender right now.  gym has been dead lately but I have to watch out for this woman in orange pants that come to her b00bs and purple shirt that follows me around and steals my equipement in the middle of sets!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

First time doing Romanians? How do you like them?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

first time?????  HECK NO!!!!!!!!!!! Ive done these since I started lifting! lol 
-I love em for the record!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh, I'd just never seen them before. But I'm something of a newbie here. I could definitely see you pulling a 400+ deadlift, by the way. If you're pulling a Romanian 245 for reps, you should be pulling an easy 320 right now. Come to the Westside atherjen....


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

rofl, 225 for 7?  Did monstar send you some of his S1+? 

Whats the diff between romanian deads and SLDL's, btw?  I always thought they were the same, and for hamstrings.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Romanians are classic deads.  Works legs not just hammies.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

Monolith you goof Ive pulled that before!  Mike can keep his S1+ I dont wanna be some man!!! 

rom. deads your legs are bent, SL -well they are stiff. rom. deads hits your back WAY more. can definitly feel it there not in the hams. 
maybe SF can explain it better than me!  

SF- firstly, dont call me atherjen! lol you can call me Jen!  
secondly, you reallyyyy overestimate what I could do! 320 or 400 is out of my strength ballpark!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Romanians are classic deads.  Works legs not just hammies.



Here.
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Barbell+Deadlift

I used to deadlift all the time.  Dont do it much anymore...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, monolith can see my journal for a quick rundown on romanians. And Jen it is. And I'll bet if you lifted with a 1RM in mind that you could hit 320. Someday when you're feeling adventurous you'll have to let me design a "routine of the day" for you so we can settle this once and for all.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Here.
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Barbell+Deadlift



That is NOT a Romanian Dead, and that is piss poor form. You don't do deads with your knees over your toes and your ass on the floor. Not if you want to move any real weight and avoid a knee injury anyways.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

OKaaaay.. Post a link to some "romanian deadlifts" then.  Sure she has poor form, but it shows you how to do the basic exercise.  Try finding someone with perfect form.  It aint gonna happen.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

http://athletics.colgate.edu/powerperformance/Instruction/Exercises/ExerciseTechnique/RDL.htm

Please note the subtle yet functional difference between the Romanian and the Stiff-Legged variations. His knees hold a slight bend throughout the motion, otherwise it is identical to a SLDL.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Thx.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

It occurs to me my tone is probably coming across "standoffish." I don't mean to, and apologize if I have.

Let's get back to what matters. Jen's posterior........and the amount of weight it can lift.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, nice to see that you're setting the record straight SF about Romanians, and about SLDL's, etc. It's funny though because I noticed that they're doing the Romanians from the standing position. Should I be doing the same? With all of my deadlifts, no matter what form/style, I am always pulling from the ground.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> http://athletics.colgate.edu/powerperformance/Instruction/Exercises/ExerciseTechnique/RDL.htm
> 
> Please note the subtle yet functional difference between the Romanian and the Stiff-Legged variations. His knees hold a slight bend throughout the motion, otherwise it is identical to a SLDL.



Now im confused... ive seen sites that say RDL's and SLDL's are the same thing.  I've always done my SLDL's with the legs slightly bent... but it sounds like youre saying they should be done with no bend?  And romanians are the ones that have a slight bend?

Ahhh... here, i found a site that seems to go over each of them pretty well.  Tell me if you agree with it 

http://64.56.238.34/bodyessence/Pages/Main/Deadlifts.htm


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

I have never done SL deads with a bend in my leg?  

SF- thanks for helping to clarify that all  and yes perhaps sometime I will give one of your workouts planned for me a go! lol


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I have never done SL deads with a bend in my leg?
> 
> SF- thanks for helping to clarify that all  and yes perhaps sometime I will give one of your workouts planned for me a go! lol



http://www.stumptuous.com/baddl.html

She says to do them with a bend in the leg, too. 

And im still having trouble figuring out the difference between RDL's and SLDL's, dammit.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

RDL is basically a stiff leg dead lift with a slight bend in the knee (much more effective in my opinoin as the range of motion on a true SLDL, unless you have great flexability, is not so great.).  What I call and SLDL I do with a slight bend in the knee, but I call it a Stiff leg deadlift because once I bend my knee a little my legs are stiff, they are not bending anymore.  

A stiff leg dead lift can be more thought of as a STARIGHT leg dead lift.

and a deadlift is just that......a deadlift of weight, pulled up from the floor.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Ohhhh my poor dear head! too many terms and explanations and opinons!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

Fuck it remember it like this:

SLDL- legs are stiff (whether knees are straigh or a little bent, who gives a fuck.....legs are STIFF).

deadlift- pull from the floor.......knees bent, sit your ass low, chest up and pull the weight up fomr the floor.

better??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

April 17th 

*weights: REST

*first thing this morning (despite the drizzle):
-35mins sprinting  


~on a side note- my back is feelin great today! very sore! I know Im nuts but I like that feeling!  biceps are real sore too but the LEFT one feels SOOOO tender-hurts to touch!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

watch the language in the presense of a LADY Patrick!  
















.................Ok who am I kidding!  youd have to kill me to get me in a dress-lady my ass!  

and you know- thats pretty much how I deadlift-I feel much happier now


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

Sorry, my language is usualy prettty offensive.  I have such a bad potty mouth.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Sorry, my language is usualy prettty offensive.  I have such a bad potty mouth.



Must be great to watch you train.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Must be great to watch you train.




Shit, you should hear me when I train clients.....lol

When I am training myself I have my headphones on and, according to those in the gym I am screaming profanities pretty loudly (I can't hear it though because the music is so loud..lol).


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Shit, you should hear me when I train clients.....lol
> 
> When I am training myself I have my headphones on and, according to those in the gym I am screaming profanities pretty loudly (I can't hear it though because the music is so loud..lol).


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

lmao


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

35 minutes sprinting? Wow, nice dedication Jen, really impressed with what I have seen lately. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

Morning  Jen !

Looking super in here as always !


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

Patrick- if you trained at my gym Id have a supply of duct tape in my bag for when you came around!  

Mike- Thanks  Im really glad to finally getting back into sprinting with the warmer weather coming, missed it all winter! sides' gotta get my butt  ready for bikini weather! 

Gary- Afternoon!  how have you been young man?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> sides' gotta get my butt  ready for bikini weather!





PICS!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey honey 

How's the weekend been? Great job on the sprinting!! I'm going spinning in a few mins, wanna join me?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

I wanna see those bikini pics too


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Me too! PICS


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

WHO said ANYTHING about pics of me in a bikini!!!   
those are reserved for me and me only!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

April 18th 

I had such a WONDERFUL day!!!  It was so beautiful out!! Real sunny, finally a lil warm too!  still had to resort to the fake n bake though. 
I think I need to pick a diff time to train on Sundays-the morning old fellers freak me out with their looks and comments!  

Training = Chest/Tri's 

-flat db press
25/10(warmup), 45/8, 45/7, 40/10 *
-HS incl.bench
90/10, 110/8, 110/6
-unassisted dips
bw/13, 15/8, 15/7, bw/10 **
-pec dec
60/11, 70/8, 70/7.5
-cambered bar skullcrushers
55/12, 65/9, 65/8
-overhead db ext.
45/10, 45/9 drop 25/10
cable pushdowns(v-bar)
70/8, 70/7

*Ok somehow I need to figure out a way to get "stronger" on these babies. what I mean is that I can press 50's and 55's before too but thats with a spotter.. I cant seem to boost those suckers up on my own!  is it my forearms that suck er what? 
** Ok that Idea with putting the db between my feet on dips- have u guys tried that??? damn it was hard to keep control of it! I reallyyy need to find a belt!  


Cardio: 
- 1hr+ rollerblading!!  
* this was my first time EVER on them. The girl next door let me borrow them.. let me just say that I probably should have wore a helmet and full padding!  took a while to get used to them!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Haha I had a few old fella's checkin me out today too 

Where's the young fella's!!!!  
I am too shy to start a conversation anyways


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

1) I'd give ANYTHING to see jen in a bikini. 

2) SLDL are not the same. SL means STIFF LEGGED and it doesn't mean with a bend.

3) SLDL and Romanians should be started from a standing position.

4) I may have forgotten some stuff. I'm tired and I'll clarify Monday.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

Workout looks good.  I have the same problem with dumbbells. I can do heavier but can't get them into postion by myself. If you figure it out let me know.

Oh and just so you feel at home ,Sunday morning style ... woohooo ! Yeah baby !!!  Lookin'good !!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

Great w/o Jen. Simply and truely AWESOME!!
Yeah me too with the DB's. Thus far I've been able to get control of the DB's right now but who knows when I get even heavier. Hopefully I can handle those.
Thanks!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Jen!! I see you went rollerblading!!! Yeah!! Its fun huh..I'm very shaky when I first start off!!! I think I should wear a mouth  guard, knee pads, etc.. 

You will get use to it girl!! Did you fall??? I went for an hour on friday--hopefully I feel better later so we can go!

Have a great day


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

> *Ok somehow I need to figure out a way to get "stronger" on these babies. what I mean is that I can press 50's and 55's before too but thats with a spotter.. I cant seem to boost those suckers up on my own!  is it my forearms that suck er what?


It's definitely a pain in the a*s to get the DB's back for flat DB presses. What I do is this. I set the DB's right outside my feet, and then stand up with them, holding them at my sides. Then as I am sitting down on the edge of the bench I set them right above my kneecaps on my thighs. On my thighs, though, obviously. Then from that point I use one knee to kick up as I lean back and pull back the DB's. Seems to work for me, I can get back the 120's, etc. no problem. 



> ** Ok that Idea with putting the db between my feet on dips- have u guys tried that??? damn it was hard to keep control of it! I reallyyy need to find a belt!


Eh, I have tried that, I think that you're much better off with a dip belt. You can find them online for fairly cheap, and you can use them for dips, and chins---they definitely come in handy.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

LOL, I'd be afraid of breakin my foot if I did that! Get a belt! 

I always wonder tho about guys that wear them w/ a chain and a weight on it.. doesn't it hurt their you know whats?!?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Viv- yah me and u both need to find ourselves more young blood- not scary men staring! lol 
ummm not I dont think that it hurts them either! LOL it hangs low enough I think...... 

SF- sorry but NO one is seeing me in bikini pics!!  
thanks for clarifying the deads once again- thats how I do them so Im glad thats resolved! 

Gary-  I didnt mean men like you.. Im talking ol geezers that act like they have been locked up for years without seeing any female blood! hah

IT- THanks!! appreciate the comment! you have been doing very well yourself, keep it up! 

Stace- I think I needed a helmet with a full mask guard! hahah its defintly fun though once you get the feel of it! 
you have a super day too girl, hope you get feeling better!  

Mike- well your just Superman and I am PollyPocket!  Thanks for the suggestion but I already do that- kick the dumbells up with my knee/leg....  I suck!! 
as for the belt-your right I def need to get one.. the dumbells are toooo hard!! Ill look this week.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

Jen you are unbelievable.  45 lb db presses...  I did 30 lb presses Saturday.   You are soooooo strong.
Maybe someday I can be like you!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Jen you are unbelievable.  45 lb db presses...  I did 30 lb presses Saturday.   You are soooooo strong.
> Maybe someday I can be like you!!



I agree 


Never met Jen.....don't know her personally but I must say that I am in love with her simply because of the weights she uses. 


 LMAO


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

> Never met Jen.....don't know her personally but I must say that I am in love with her simply because of the weights she uses.



Me too.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Jen definitely has freaky genetics and incredible dedication.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I always wonder tho about guys that wear them w/ a chain and a weight on it.. doesn't it hurt their you know whats?!?



Nope.  The chain rests on the sides of "the unit".  Gets a little tight sometimes, but no real danger


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Jenjen...we are doing chest tonight....high weights..low reps...

I gotta see if I can beat out your 45's.  I know I can do them, but gotta see how much more.....hehe


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Patrick/SF/Mono -  I think that you've all gone a lil NUTS!!!!  

Cyndi- Thanks woman!!  but you are mighty strong too!!

Jodie- Ohhh I KNOW you can do those lil light 45's easy!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Arith (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Jen!  Lifts look great!  Hey, i thought you said you like all the comments the old guys give you?  Getting wierded out are we?   Glad you had a good day, just make sure you wear a helmet next time.....


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

April 19th

training = quads/calves

-bb squats (ATF style)  
135/10, 185/11, 185/10, 205/6 *
-db plie squats
60/10, 60/9
-walking lunges
..2 rounds of gym
-incl leg press
360/10, 410/8, 410/7
-leg extensions
120/10, 130/8, 130/7
-standing calf raises
CAT: 180/34, 180/25, 180/18, 180/15 **

* went all the way to the ground again today on these!  One older guy asked me why I was going so low and tried to give me some lesson on why they weren;t benefical, yadda yaada  I just said thanks and went to get more water! hehe 
** After seeing Mike try these had to give them a go!! OWE!!!!!  those babies hurt!!! real bad!! 

~on a side note: my entire body is aching like a beatin punching bag.  I soaked in a real hot bath but it didnt seem to help. Tomarrows a day off training.... Im kinda wondering how sore Ill be in the morning to do sprints!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice squats!

And dammit, Jen, whats with people hating on ATF squats all the time?  Same thing happens to me EVERY damn time i do them.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

Two words. Ice breaker.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi and thanks Atherjen! That is easy enough! Yeah i've been looking around the site for 3 weeks now and finally decided to say hi! i wrote a little about myself in the new members forum thingie. Yeah you girls are all so helpful and sweet! Its great.. i do love this place already.. so much info too and motivation!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey there Jen Jen....what's up in here?   I miss all of you guys so much during the day, I'm busy busy busy and don't get to get in here much at all....so I'm restricted to playing catch up at night....Oh well.....I get my daily dose and I'm cool

Hi there ltennis.....welcome, I know you'll love it here, everyone does and we're all pretty much a great group of people.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Two words. Ice breaker.



haha, maybe for Jen, not for me.  At least i hope not - its been other guys trying to correct my form.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 19, 2004)

> CAT: 180/34, 180/25, 180/18, 180/15 **


what does this mean


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Jen jen...We did those incline db bench as the third exercise.  Augh!
3 sets 12, 10, 8 at 45.
I did do my last set of rep on flat bench press at 135 for 6!(these were first)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

We've done these before too.....I can barely finish by the last set


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nope.  The chain rests on the sides of "the unit".  Gets a little tight sometimes, but no real danger



 Thanks for the um, clarification, Premi  Don't want you-know-whats to become an endangered species


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Ice Breaker???  whats that mean?? 

Mono- I dont know but those kinda guys bug the crap outta me trying to tell me how to train!  

ltennis- Thanks for stopping in my journal!!  you'll def love it here at IM, great place!! 

TamTam - not much happenin in here really!! dont worry about you being busy!  

myCat- check out Mikes (Monstar) journal for info on the CAt method. 

Jodie- thats AWESOME!!!  way to go woman, see I knew you had it in ya! bet it felt great to lift heavy again!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 20, 2004)

Ice breaker...a way to initiate a conversation.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

I see I'm not the only Sacramentan in these forums.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Jen!!! Sooo How sore are you today?? Can you walk!!??? Very impressive leg workout!!! You Rock!!

Hope your doing okay


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I have never done SL deads with a bend in my leg?


I used to not either, until one day a friend was watching and suggsted I put in a little bend, as with the heiver weights, I wouldn't blow out me knees...

dam! You are squatting over 200 lbs? Full rep?
You rock!
(and I need to get off my lazy...evidentally weak ass!)


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

> I used to not either, until one day a friend was watching and suggsted I put in a little bend, as with the heiver weights, I wouldn't blow out me knees...



I can SL about 500lb and my knees are golden. Your knees never play a functional role in SLDL so I'm curious how your friend believes you can injure them doing SLDL.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

if knees are locked straight, doesn;'t that put stress on them?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 20, 2004)

Isn't there going to be pressure on them no matter what you do? You're in a standing position, holding 500 pounds. Your knees are going to have pressure on them.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

aggies- thanks for the clarification  Im a dud! 

Burner- thanks  Im liking the FULL squats right now.. not going to let the weights get to my head(seems too light to me..) I have issues!  

Stace- thanks girlie!! I am VERY sore today!! my entire body is aching! still made it for a powerwalk/jog this morning though.. my calves are paralized I think! haha 
how are you today girl??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey girlie!! I bet you are sore!!! Sorry your entire body is aching though--thats not fun!
I'm good--just wanting to leave work..lol!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Jen's one of the peopel who like pain! [img2]http://www.67gtx.us/gif/spank.gif[/img2]



 [img2]http://www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com/phpBB2/images/smiles/rcain.gif[/img2]


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

I like that new smilie P.....mmmmmm -- wondering why that first little dude is smiling, AAANNNDDD, wondering exactly what that little thing is in the middle????

  Jen....how are ya honey


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

The first little dude is getting spanked by the paddle(thing in middle).  

Oh and he is smiling, because he likes pain.  Like Jen.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, that's not where I was going P....but then again, I've always got my mind in the gutter lately


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Well, that's not where I was going P....but then again, I've always got my mind in the gutter lately



lmao, that "paddle" would have to be horizontal, not vertical, for what youre thinking


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

you all are silly!!!  

hehe I only like some kind of pain PM!  

Stace- it does suck being sore all over!!  times like these when I need a man a full body massage! lol !!! 


My mom posted an add for my apartment in yestardays paper..... 2 calls so far.  one girl had a dog(not allowed) but one girl is coming to look tomarrow!  I sooooooooo hope this is the one!!! Its like 9 er 10 days to find a sublease!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Im sure thinks will work out Jen.  Best of luck on the sublease


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

April 20th

*weights: REST

*first thing this morning: 
-35min powerwalk/jog
...I wanted to sprint this morning sooo bad! and it was so beautiful out today too! perfect weather. but my legs are just killing me, so I decided to do a light jog/walk... tonite my shins are sore..  (have had terrible problems with them for a long time).. so I iced them and took care of em. hopefully tomarrow they wont be bad. 
and Mike/SF- you two are evil.. my calves are the sorest they have ever been from anytime I recall!!!  but I definitly plan to give it a ago again!! 

*tonite at home: 
Abs: 
-med. ball crunches w/db on chest
-med. ball twists
-reverse crunches w/db btw. feet
-planks (burn babbyy burn!!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

That's good you are using ice!!

It helps so much!!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Atherjen!  

Just dropping and saying hello and getting somewhat caught up with things!  

Glad to see your still at it and working hard and enjoying life!


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

How you feeling hon?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 21, 2004)

Morning Sweetie!! Good Luck with that girl and the sublease today  !

Everything looks great as always!!! Just out of curiousity- when is the last time you've "cheated" on your diet?


----------



## stencil (Apr 21, 2004)

Good stuff as usual Jen.  Rest up and hit it hard when you feel better.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Morning everyone! ITs such a nice morning out!!! the walk to the gym was super! and the gym was real busy-actaully some younger people around today! lol ... and the same hottie I seen a few days ago..  

YM- your right! oil, ice, heat.  I have terrible shins, couldnt walk for 3 weeks this past fall- had therapy on them that helped a bit. Ive been told Ihave compartment syndrome  I just dont want surgery! ahhhh they are tender today, left ones a bit worse but not that I cant walk. 

David- Hey!! how have you been???  

Sara- Im feeling super!  thanks for asking girl! 

Andrea- hiya chickie!!  glad to see you back around and feeling better, should have called this weeknd darlin! The girl will be here in 50mins or so to look at my apt.  hope she likes!! hmm cheated.. well its been so long to be honest because I enjoy all the foods that I eat and get creative enough to not get bored with them-and if I want a treat I always pick healthy alternatives. I just dont get cravings. Im such a nut I know!  

Stencil- Thanks!  ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm are you sick ? Im not sick?  I feel fine!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice to see that you did CAT for your calves!  

I can't even imagine how sore they are today, that's a crazy technique I am going to start using it sparingly, lol.

Everything is looking good Jen.


----------



## Cate (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Jen!!! How are you today? Good job on the run....can't wait for the weather to cooperate so I can run outside


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> David- Hey!! how have you been???



Like a "Candy-Priest"  


Just sweet to others


and forgiving to those who tick me off!  



The weather must be getting really nice for ya!  Getting ready for the summer?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 21, 2004)

> and Mike/SF- you two are evil.. my calves are the sorest they have ever been from anytime I recall!!!  but I definitly plan to give it a ago again!!



Yes. Yes I am evil. 

But I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Jen!! That is great news about the girl coming to see the apartment!  Good Luck!

WoooHoooo--hotties at the gym!!

Ohhh I hope it goes great with the girl-just read she will be there soon!!!!! LET US KNOW!

Sounds like your doing great honey!!!! (hope the shins start feeling better!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Mike- Thanks! my calves hurt SO bad still! I cannot get over how sore they are!!!  its a no wonder though! Its definitly something Ill give a go again....if they ever heel!  

Cate- Hey girl!! I hope you get some sunny weather soon! we had some for a few days but back to icky rain tomarrow!  

David- you are too funny! ohhh yes getting my butt in gear for swimsuit weather, its coming fast!  

SF- no doubt about that!! (evil) haha

Stace- thanks hun! The girl did come and look at my apt ...  she stayed for like 2 mins and then said she wasnt interested anymore!!! sighhhhhhhhh BUT I have a guy coming tomarrow evening to check it out... another shot of hope! we'll see.. I hope this is it!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

April 21st

~Training: Shoulders/Traps/Hams/Abs

-SL deads
135/10(warmup), 185/12, 225/6, 245/3
-seated leg curls
120/11, 130/9, 140/6
-standing bb milt. press
50/10(warmup), 70/11, 90/5, 90/4.5(stuck)  
-bb upright rows -(superset w/db lat raise)
80/10, 80/10, 90/6
-db lat raise
20/11, 25/9, 25/7 (burrnnnnn)
-rev.pec dec (superset w/db shrugs)
60/11, 70/10, 70/9
-db shrugs
65/11, 70/9, 75/7 
-hanging leg raises *
...3 sets... 
-cable crunches
...4 sets.. 

*hadnt planned to do abs today. since I did them last nite.. BUT I couldnt resist eyeing that cute guy working out!  Im pathetic I know!! lol 


~Cardio: 
50mins rollerblading! *  

*Im really starting to get the hang of it! Might buy my own sometime!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> *hadnt planned to do abs today. since I did them last nite.. BUT I couldnt resist eyeing that cute guy working out!  Im pathetic I know!! lol



LMAO! that's like me suddenly wanting to do EXTRA cardio after I'm supposed to be done when a hottie hops onto the elliptical next to me  

I hope you will find somebody but don't worry, putting an ad in the paper usually gets you back plenty of calls!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Why didnt you talk to him?!?!  If he doestn have headphones on, he is open game! *sigh*

Damn, great lateral raises


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 21, 2004)

> *hadnt planned to do abs today. since I did them last nite.. BUT I couldnt resist eyeing that cute guy working out!  Im pathetic I know!! lol



Well that settles it, I'm not working out at your gym anymore. *chuckles*

Stop rolling your eyes at your military press. Keep doing them and put an extra focus on your triceps and you'll be dandy.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why didnt you talk to him?!?!  If he doestn have headphones on, he is open game! *sigh*
> 
> Damn, great lateral raises



Yeah really... come on Jen, judging by the comments you get on this board, i dont think that guy would have run away, exactly.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning hot stuff!! WHY DIDN'T YOU TALK TO THAT GUY?????  He was probably eyeballing you TOO!!    You better talk to him next time 

Did the girl call you back about the apartment?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

haha your all CRAZY!!! that guy had headphones on-always does. what am I supposed to do walk up to him and tap him on the shoulder in the middle of his workout? thats rude...  I did kinda make it obvious that I was looking though!  so he could have came and talked to me if he wanted!  ahhhhhhhhhhhh welllllllll . lost cause. lol 
sadly he wasnt at the gym this morning! 

Viv- sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do just to get guys interested or at least stay and check them out! !!  no harm in that eh!! 
well I have only had a few calls about my apt. from the ad. It was only posted in the paper for 1 day... mondays issue. I do have a guy coming later this afternoon to check it out though!! crosssing my fingers!!  one of the other girls in the other apt. got a sublease for hers yestarday... so Im hoping mine will go today! 

PM- if a guy wears headphones to the gym hes not interested in being disturbed.  
thanks--those lat raises burned superset w/ the upright rows! 

SF- what???? lol you dont train at my gym!! 
hmmm so I need to build my triceps now to help with those?? goodness... 

Mono- oh he woulda ran alright!! and then he woulda tripped over a dumbell laying around and Jen to the resuce!!  

Andrea- Hey girlie!!! Hows it going today?? hope the headache is going away!! 
oh yes the girl came and looked at my apt. then left and said she wasnt interested anymore.. grrrrr


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Jen 
I agree, you need to talk to hot guys in the gym  So, abs sore today? 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

> haha your all CRAZY!!! that guy had headphones on-always does. what am I supposed to do walk up to him and tap him on the shoulder in the middle of his workout? thats rude... I did kinda make it obvious that I was looking though!  so he could have came and talked to me if he wanted!  ahhhhhhhhhhhh welllllllll . lost cause. lol



That sucks.  I have the same damn problem.  There is this girl that I relaly adore but she always has her headphones on and I am to nervous to walk over to her and interupt her.  Even when she is not on the gym floor she has her damn headphones on.  I was walking out of the gym this morning and she was walking behind me.  I held the door for her, she smiled and said thanks and walked by, but her fucking headphones were on!!!!  Damn.  I dropped the ball.  I should just grab her by the arm and stikc my tounge down her throat.  See if she hears that.   ya know??  lol


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

LOL, P


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2004)

hahahaha,  I am such a shy person when it comes to girls.  I wish I could do that.  I have no balls.  I need to apply my training phylosophies to other parts of my life and talk myself into it........."You can stick your tounge donw her throat.  C'mon P......stick your tounge down her throat.  You can do it bro..."


LOL


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice workout Jen, wow, your strength is really coming along. The 75's for DB shrugs is great.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

LMAO

And if you dont score, you have to scream at yourself "YOU WEAK MOTHERFUCKER!  WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!  YOUR FLIRTING FORM SUCKED!"


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 22, 2004)

Jen...hear is my take on it...the guy is probably listening to music for motivation or to starve off boredom.

I bet the guy is looking at you and wishing you'd approach him...could just be shy???  I know I never approach anyone at my gym...wish they'd appraoch me though...headphones or not

Glad to hear you're getting calls on your place...the paper always works for me!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Jenjen,....maybe there was no music playing on those headphones....could have been using them to keep unwanted male attention away!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

My take on the headphones thing.
before i met Jodie, when i was working out alone, i would always wear headphones...keeps people from bothering me with questions like "wow..how did you get your claves so big...what do you bench?"

as far as hitting on a girl at the gym....it had to be way obvious in most cases that she was checking me out because i wanted to respect her workout, especially if she really looked like she was focused.

now...if i had my headphones on and a hottie came up to talk to me..you bet your ass i would shut the music down and say hello...hotties are ALWAYS a welcome interruption! (just wait till i am done with the set)

try asking him for advice like a new way to work a muscle or give him a compliment like "wow your arms are so big...i'm trying to get mine to grow to, what are you doing?"

then the ball is in his court...if he isnt receptive than he is already taken or he is gay...chances are you'll exchange #'s by the end of your workout!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

Ohh my goodness!  I have my own male help line going on!!! hahaha "Dear Abby"  

Patrick- I dont think that just going up to the chick and sticking your tongue down her throat is the solution!!  DAMN THOSE HEADPHONES eh!!! they make it hard for ppl like us!! 

Mike- thanks, again I wont go on about how Im not impressed with my strength  dont seem to be making any PR's late. blah. those shrugs did hurt a lil though! 

Mono- LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

FF- hmm well he should take his headphones off for one day! he could listen to C100FM!!  
I only put the ad in the paper for one day- but its helped a bit for sure-getting calls I wouldnt have. Hope it goes tonite, the end of the month is coming toooo fast! how are your finals going? 

Jodie- you know.... there ARE gay guys in my gym... too many actaully...maybee.... 

Craig- ummmmmmm he would think I was a freak if I said I wanted bigger arms!!  besides hes a scrawny toothpick! lol JK! so you think I should stare harder? I cant do that.. thats rude! I could ask for a spot on squats!!!   LOL


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

And for the record, when DrChiro says "hotties", you are included.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2004)

isn't it time for new pics in your gallery?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

Isn't it time for new pics in YOUR gallery?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> 
> Craig- ummmmmmm he would think I was a freak if I said I wanted bigger arms!!  besides hes a scrawny toothpick! lol JK! so you think I should stare harder? I cant do that.. thats rude! I could ask for a spot on squats!!!   LOL


Jen.....Just got light on those squats!  You don't want to do more thanhe is doing.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jen.....Just go light on those squats!  You don't want to do more thanhe is doing.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Gawd, I cant stop laughing at Patrick.  

Jen- Its a gym rule(for guys).  If a woman is working out without headphones, then she may be looking, but if she has headphones, then she is there to get a workout, not numbers.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

SF- hush now I was going to argue that but didnt wanna start some argument here! lol!  

Hilary- dont have a camera and all that caboddle. sides' certainly nothing impressive to post up! 

Jodie- hmmm you are right!!! that would be bad, as I know I squat more then some guys in the gym- hmmm I best wait and see how much he can squat first. lol  

PM- hehe yah thats still hilarious!  
well that clears it up then - hes not interested in meeting girls at the gym. ah well . I never was too keen on tryin to meet potentials there anyways-most of the guys at my gym are dogs!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

April 22nd

~Training: Back/Bi's 

-CG pullups
bw/13, bw/11, bw/10
-Yates style bb rows
135/11, 155/8, 175/4, 155/7
-1arm db rows
-45/11, 50/9, 50/8
-hyperextensions
25/12, 35/10, 35/9
-bb curls
60/10, 70/6, 60/8
-hammer rope curls
40/10, 40/9 drop-20/11

*not too too bad a workout I suppose  My back is pretty tender tonite, so thats a good sign I hit it hard. and my calves are STILL veryyy sore!!!!  hammies are darn tight too..I dont think there has been one day in a while where my legs havent been fully healed!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn Jen, nice work on those yates rows!  175x4!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Good Morning Supergirl !  TGIF


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Mono- Thanks!  I was prettyyyy happy with those!  

Gary- Good day!!  ughhh friday or not Im stuck working allll day 9-6. and then tomarrow too! 

Im SOOO mad!!!  the guy that was supposed to come look at my apt last nite at 5pm never showed or called!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

Great workout Jen!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the guy not showing up...I hate that So rude...how hard is it to pick up the phone and cancel


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't like that either...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

How Rude of that guy not to show up  Sorrry sweetie!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

<--en route to kill the guy


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry about that guy sweeite- what a jack ass!!   Somebody will sublease it though, just wait and see!! Keep your head up girl  !

Workout looks great.   (of course!!)


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey I like Gary's nickname for you, Super Girl!!  VERY appropriate!  Awesome workout, of course!  You are da best dere is Sweetheart...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

Evening everyone!!  Hope your all having a super friday! 

IT- Thanks!! your workouts have been lookin super too! 

FF/Sara/Stace- Thanks! grr I wasnt impressed thats for sure! I wasted my evening sittin around waiting for him to call or show up! people these days!  

SF- now now... no killing is needed!  

Andrea- thanks hotstuff!  times getting minimal.. ugh.. Im TRYING to think positive! hope you have a good weekend girlie! 

Cyndi- hey you sexy thing!! How are you??? you are TOO sweet!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

April 23rd

~weights: REST

~this morning (5am'ish) 
-30mins Sprints :bounce: 


~this evening: 
-20min Jog
-25mins Pilates

*felt in the mood to get out again tonite for some movement! I HATE just sitting all day like I did at work... makes me soo... feel lazy, even though I did my sprints this morning... I know I have issues!  I hate not being active..can explain how frustrated it makes me! 

calves are still a bit sore today! its madness!  hammies are still aching too! shins are feeling better though.. and back feels super after yestardays workout!  at least my biceps aren't paralized feeling like last week!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Ugh.. how can you wakeup so early


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

5am isn't early???


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Anything before 6 is fuckin early.  I wake up at 9:30


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

3 days a week I'm at the gym by 4:10 AM, but I'm psycho lol.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2004)

No shit it is.  I hate waking up at 4:30.  I wish I could sleep till 9:30.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 23, 2004)

Sleep ahhh....such a nice thing. Damn I have finals in two weeks.  Won't be getting much lately.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn Jen, 2 cardio sessions in one day? You're absolutely insane! How's your bodyfat % these days?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

Morning everyone  another long day at work. 9-5 YAY  ughh got a lil headache a while ago-hope it goes away soon! 

and no 5am is NOT early!!  I used to get up everyday for high school.  

Aggies- good luck on those finals!  

Mike- Im not insane! I just have issues!  
bf% last checked was aprx 11


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

ITS SNOWING!!!!   
insane!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

It's snowing there? Damn that sucks, its like 80 degrees and sunny here in Delaware. Down in Virginia Beach, where I am moving its around 85 degrees and sunny.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Jen!!  Happy Saturday! Sowwwy your working.  I hope you headache goes away.

SNOW!! OmG!!! IT IS APRIL!!! LoL..its raining here..bad. Our power was out earlier!!

Take care!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

Mike- yupp it snowed all afternoon!!!  you hush!! dont rub it in how NICE it is down where you are!!! just isnt fair!  

Stace- Happy Saturday to you too!!! work was alright, busy quite a few times, made it go by faster than yestardy at least! heachache went away too! wheph!!  
I thought about going bladdin' tonite but its too cold and icky out!!  

I got home from work and had a msg from a guy about my apt. called back and hes coming to look at it tomarrow at noon!  (hard to make out what he was saying- weird accent and he didnt know english very well.... ) Hope THIS is it!!! Im DESPERATE here!!! tomarrows the 25th of APRIL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

AJ- just wondering.. why you not posting your meals anymore?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

April 24th

~Weights: REST


~this morning(5am'ish again)  
-30mins Sprints  

*too cold this morning for shorts doing those!! brrrr  and I think after 6 days my calves have finally near healed!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

AJ- I'm glad you'r headache is gone.. and good luck with the Apartment..


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> AJ- just wondering.. why you not posting your meals anymore?



I kind of strayed from that after having to change my diet around to accompany improving how I was feeling..although things have gotten much better, yet still working on it.  
I still keep track of things on my computer daily.

and thanks!!  I think I was just a bit dehydrated after the sprints and rushing this morning. Keep your toesies crossed for me on the apt!


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

I will


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

Jen,

How many months of the year is actually hot/warm there for you?  I know J'bo said where she is at is only 3 months maybe??  I forget!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

Morning guys!!  its soooooooo cold here today and soo windy!! I had a workout just walking to the gym fighting the darn wind!!  

Sara- Thanks!  the guy is coming to look at my apt in about an hour!!! Ill let u know how it goes! 

David- we got about 2.5 good months of nice weather. and Im not talking HOT like you southern'rs either!!  
btw, I LOVE your sig!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

Why would you want to live like that??  At least in NYC we only deal with winter for a few months and then it is really nice, like it is now.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 25, 2004)

Canadians are masochistic.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

Patrick- I DON'T like living here OR this weather!!!!  It was my parents that choose to live in this part of the world!!  I would MUCH rather live more southern...my sisters lucky living in Texas, Im tempted to move in with her sometime!  (since she offered) 

Mono- masochistic?!  

GRRRRRRR that couple just came and looked at my apt. Its a no wonder I couldnt make out what they were sayin on the phone yestarday-they're from Romania.  
anyways they said they would let me know, they had to think about it...  sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Monolith (Apr 25, 2004)

Masochistic because you choose to live in such a cold environment.  Or were you asking what masochistic meant?  Eh, nm, it was a lame joke anyway. 

So did the romanian couple seem like they liked the apartment at least?  Have you gotten any other inquiries?


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG Jen...how ya likin' the weather my friend....I froze my buns off just heading to work this morning

Is it ever going to get nice....this is unusual to say the least!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

Come live down here Jenjen!!!  We only have umm...maybe a month of winter.   

Did you find a sublease?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

Mono- ummm I didnt know what that word meant!  
no other inquiries yet on my apt. well just the ones Ihave mentioned on here!  I couldnt tell if that rom. couple was interested or not.. maybe? but they spoke some funky lingo-didnt know what they were sayin! I HOPE they call back!! 

FF- I know this weather is CRA-ZIE!!!!  Mother Nature and Jack Frost have got to make some sorta deal and give us some warm weather!!! I FROZE too this morning walkin to the gym!! Thought it was about time to dig back out the parka!!!  

Jodie- no sublease yet !  
HAHA what you call "winter" we call WARM Spring!!!  Im tempted to go live in TX for a while.. maybe this coming winter!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

No journal entry today Jen?


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Come live down here Jenjen!!!  We only have umm...maybe a month of winter.



No!!  Move to South Florida... we have a week that consist of scattered days where it feels like it's freezing cold.  (35 degrees!!)



Just joshin; Jodie....  Houston is a great place to live! 

Hey Jen, where in TX does your sister live?

PS.  I'm glad you liked my signature!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

Mike- ohhh patience mister!!  

David- 35 degrees is freezin cold to you??? omg!!   
My sister's in Goldthwaite.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

April 25th


~Training: Chest/Tri's 

-incl db press
25/10(warmup), 45/8, 45/8, 40/10 *
-incl db flys
30/11, 35/8, 35/7
-unassisted dips
bw/14, bw/12, bw/11 **
-pec dec
70/9, 70/8-drop 40/8
-db kickbacks
20/11, 25/8, 25/8
-overhead db ext.
50/10, 50/9
-cable pushdowns(v-bar)
60/11, 60/9

*I so need to work on a way to get past this stickin point, I can press heavier but cant get the dumbells up on my own!  makes me angry!! 
** must....get........BELT.... for doing those dips!! the dumbell between my feet last week was just too darn hard! 

~after lifting: 
10mins cycling  


~this afternoon: 
40min Powerwalk  
(dressed in my snowsuit....JK)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

How are you getting the DBs up on your inclines now?  Start on your knees and kick back??


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> April 25th
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, I'm glad you like powerwalks too  I'm going for one now, it's early 

I hope you have a great Monday, if it's not Sunday still


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> David- 35 degrees is freezin cold to you??? omg!!
> My sister's in Goldthwaite.




Well. I was up in Vermont for a funeral Jan. 7th and it was -13 degrees and that was ridiculous!!

35 degrees is ridiculous for Florida as well!  

Oh, so you near Fitgirl and near my friend/ Cool!    What does your sister do for work?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

Definitely get a belt for doing dips Jen, absolutely great investment.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Morning hot stuff    Hope you had a good weekend!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

Morning gang!!  just back from the gym! talk about dead!! I hate it when theres no one around! 3 people working out, including me! 
My friend in the other apartment (trying to sublease too) and I put ANOTHER  Ad in the paper for wednesday/thursday.. went halves on the cost!! damn this month is ending too fast!!  

Patrick- yeah thats how I get the dumbells up now, kick em with my knees!  

Jenny- Hey girl!! yes its MOnday here, almost noon!  Powerwalks are awesome!! Im such a goof- I like to squeeze my bumm when I walk too!  

David - Have you ever been to Canada in the winter??? haha if not you dont know what your missing!  
My sister's a child physcologist

Mike- I know I know, I need to get one real bad, didnt have time last week to get out to the mall, maybe sometime this week!  

Andrea- heya chickie!  I had an alright weekend- lots of work!! how was yours?? btw, your pics are look SUPER!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there Super Girl!!!

How are things going?  Weather was finally warm this past eekend BUT it is COLD and RAINY AGAIN TODAY!! 

Have a great day Muscles!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2004)

> Patrick- yeah thats how I get the dumbells up now, kick em with my knees!



Sometimes I find it easier to stand in front of the bench and clean the dumbells up to shoulder level, then stepping back and sitting on the bench to do my pressing.  It is easier to use your hips and catch the dumbells when you clean it then when you kick them up.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

Cyndi- your silly!  thanks beautiful!  it was sooo rainy here this afternoon, and cold again too!  not fun at all!! and the fake n bake place was all booked tonite, so I couldnt get a tan in either!  

Patrick- hmmm that sounds like it might work... I will have to try that and let you know!  thanks!!! 


One of my good friends back home called tonite, said her and my other girl friend were going to come visit this weekend for a couple days... but their gonna hold off now and see if I get my sublease! ahh I miss em! ! I hope to be home by next week!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

How far away from where you are now will you be moving?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

April 26th


Training: Quads/Calves/Abs

-bb squats (ATF style) 
135/10, 185/12, 205/7, 185/11 *
-db plie squats (superset w/jump squats) **
60/11, 60/9
-jump squats
10, 8 
-incl leg press
410/8, 410/7
-leg extensions
130/10, 140/8, 140/7
-standing calf raises
300/12, 320/11, 320/11
-hanging leg raises
..3 sets...
-decline crunches
...3 sets..
-cable crunches
...4 sets

*might as well call it squat'n day for me!  Im am SOOOO luvin these super deep squats!! the change is great!! and Its not frustrating me anymore not being able to squats as much as norm doing them this way! 
** omg this superset pair KILLED!! those last jump squats were tuffies!


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

Love the workout


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> April 26th
> -bb squats (ATF style)
> 135/10, 185/12, 205/7, 185/11 *



i dont know what ATF squats are....but i'd LOOOOVE to see the look on 95% of the guys faces at my school gym when your squattin weight they can't touch......with ease


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

ATF= ass to floor 

I found out what kind of music Jen likes... Butt Rock!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2004)

> might as well call it squat'n day for me!  Im am SOOOO luvin these super deep squats!! the change is great!! and Its not frustrating me anymore not being able to squats as much as norm doing them this way!



Yep, I remembered the first time I decided that I would never do a parallel squat again and that ass to the grass was the only way to squat and the only one that counted.  I was so disapointed that I couldn't squat 405 anymore.  The first day I did ass to the grass squats I hit 315 for 2.  I was really upset.  But don't worry, your body gets the hang if it real quick and the weights will be back up in no time.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Jen Jen, I'm finally caught up (I've barely been online lately it feels like!) anyway I'm happy to hear you are feeling better!!!! Can ya please PM me your typical diet and what other changes you made like supplements.. I haven't been doing it. I can't last w/o my oaties.. Thanks darlin


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning girlie, any 'cardio' for ya this am in the snow? We hit 22 yesterday!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

ohh..heat wave..

let's see, Sunday afternoon, I woke to snow. (yes, I said afternoon..I am a night shift worker)

Then, within 4 hours later, I was in a t-shift and my window was down, as it was back in the upper 50's...
Was almost 70 here yesterday, and suposed to snow again on Thursdsay.
gotta love spring time in the rockies!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning Ya'll (  ) it is sooo gross here this morn! Foggy n drizzly!! but I still got my butt outside early regardless!  

Jillybean- home is about 10 hours away... long drive home with me and all my pee stops and food!  
it was 22 there yestarday???? what is that in farenheit? DANG still we havent seen that yet!!! send some across the country to us poor Eastern'rs eh! 

Sara- Thanks!!  Im defintly feeling it this morning!! 

Flex- yah yah ass to floor squats!!  hehe its sad though- I know many guys at my gym that cant even come close to squatin that at parallel.... I dont think they give much effort er summin?? bc Im just a lil girl really!! 

PM-   is there such tunes like that??!

Patrick- well I used to go a lil below parallel anyways...but now Im talking super deep. It did kind of bother me at first not being able to squat as much.... I dont know if it will come near to what I was squatin before.. we'll see.. honestly.. right now I dont care!  its all about the performance of the move I guess.(omg I am sounding crazyyy now!!)  

Viv- thanks darlin!  Ill def PM you sometime today about all that! 

Burner- see I wouldnt like that weather either!! too crazie and unstable for me!! I just want warmth more!! we've have stupid hurricanes, blizzards and crappy weather this year!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

> Patrick- well I used to go a lil below parallel anyways...but now Im talking super deep. It did kind of bother me at first not being able to squat as much.... I dont know if it will come near to what I was squatin before.. we'll see.. honestly.. right now I dont care!  its all about the performance of the move I guess.(omg I am sounding crazyyy now!!)



Nothing crazy there.  I am still wokring on getting my ass to touch the floor.  I am going to start doing yoga so I can stretch out an dopen my hips up more so that hoepfully I can hit the ground with my squat.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey sweetie how are you doing?? Hey I'm doing my leggies tonight to--the deep squating! 

I hope you have an awesome day--and I'm praying for you that you get a sublease REAL Soon!!!!

Take care!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Nothing crazy there.  I am still wokring on getting my ass to touch the floor.  I am going to start doing yoga so I can stretch out an dopen my hips up more so that hoepfully I can hit the ground with my squat.



Pretty soon youre gonna have to start squattin on a platform, so you can go even lower.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

You're awesome. That's a great squat number. And you say you can't dead 400...


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jen!!! 

Do you ever post your meals/supps??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey hottie!! How's your hair?? LOL!!  Mine sucks! 


Cate- she post them, as far as supps are concerned she only takes fish oil and protein shakes I think.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

I want to be jen's trainer.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Patrick - yoga OR pilates(i do that) will really help, especially if your not flexible now!  

Stace- thanks girl!!  im tryin to talk a friend into taking it for the summer! need to call him back later this evening! have fun with those deep squats too! Im feelin them today! 

Mono- you just wait...dont give Patrick crazy ideas!  

SF- my trainer??  ummm and dead 400? me thinks not!!  

Cate- Hey girl! I dont post my meals reguarly anymore no.. I might get back into it soon.. as for my supps- Andrea was right.. fish oil caps, protein powder, multi V, ALA, B complex, Acidophilus, digestive enzymes and added vitamin C and E!  

Andrea- my hair is a DISASTER today!!!  thank goodness work is dead!! Im tempted to shave it all off and rid of my worries with it and this nasty weather! lol


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't shave it silly!!! I've said the same thing before though- shave it off and start over!!!  Mine's pulled up now- screw it!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

> SF- my trainer??  ummm and dead 400? me thinks not!!



Being your trainer would mean I could workout with you everyday. 

And the 400 dead will be yours. Oh yes, it will.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Buttrock= Def leopard


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

well I called my friend back tonite about seeing if he wanted my apartment or not for the summer- he said hed think about it... ... now I HATE him!!!  he was being soooo cocky and rude "oh well you'll just have to stay here this summer then" and he kept laughing at me that I was desperate to find a sublease.... (forgot to mention this d00d is a lil obsessed with me... bad way). anyways I was pissy!!! not because he didnt want to take my place, thats fine .. but he could have been a bit more sympathetic and not so dang rude!!!  
Ok that was my rant for tonite! 

Andrea- nanh girl I wont shave it, Im tempted to sooo many times! hey hey and I might get those foils too!!  I was talking to a girl at work today about the ones she just got done! 

SF- I dont lift everyday!!  and I reallyyy think your overestimate my ability-Im just a lil girl eh.. a 400lb dead is a lil outta this world! 

PM-  you got it!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

April 27th

~Weights: Rest

~first thing this morning: 
-15min Powerwalk(too rainy)
-25mins Pilates  

~tonite(after the rain)
-30min Powerwalk
*followed by a super hot bath because my leggies n butt are sooo sore!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

Bubble bath?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Workouts look solid Jen, and I have to agree now that I ATF squats are the greatest thing in the world. You should really consider posting up a video of your squats so we can all see how deep you're going.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning hottie!! Bubble bath sounds like a good idea! I love 'em  !! Hope your legs are feeling better!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

What's an ATF squat?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning gang!  another rainy icky day out!!!  my hair was such a mess at the gym! at least that cutie wasnt there!!  

SF- defintly was, cant beat Mr.Bubbles! 

Mike- Thanks!  those  ATF squats are rockin!!  Im sticking with them for quite a while! as for the videos.... we will SEE.. depends if I make it home.. daddys digi cam has a recorder thingy on it..  and all depends how brave I get!! 

Andrea- hey chicka!!  leggies are a bit better today-but still pretty sore.. and trained hammies this morning.. so its not like they are going to be fully recovered anytime soon!!  
ATF squats- Ass To Grass!  your butt almost comes to the ground, real deep!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh jen, I feel for ya honey.....my legs are still sore from Monday's leg workout too.  Hope you feel better today.   

Get brave girly....we wanna see you on that dig cam


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

If you end up going home Jen and have access to a digital camera that can make movies, then I am definitely going to be expecting some training videos. Your SLDL, ATF squats, and a few other lifts are _extremely_ impressive.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah.. Jen videotape your workouts!  I wanna see 'em!!!  You hot sexy muscular babe YOU!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

The thought of a video of Jen just made my day.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Jen!! Man, Sorry that guy was so rude to you about your apartment..what a bugar!!!

Just wanted to say HI!
My leggies are getting soreeeeeeee as the day goes on!!! lol!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

Evenin' all your Beauties!!!  
my friend and I put an Ad in the paper for today and tomarrow about out Apartments for sublease... she got rid of hers this afternoon.. I had a couple calls.. one guys stood me up  the nerve of him!!!!! still waiting for a couple guys that said they would think about it and get back to me... tomarrows another day! sighhhh one guy wanted it for this saturday, that would be heaven!!! 

Tam- I usually like it when my butt is sore a lil!  dont know why! but it sucks when they are sore and try to do sprints! hope yours get bettter soon too! 

Mike- Thanks!  "extreme" is far too big a word though! I MIGHT do some vids... all depends if I do make it home...  

Cynd- awwww you are so sweet woman!!  I can only tape a bit if I move home to my daddy's! gotta get this darn sublease first!  

Mono- they would only be TRAINING videos!!!  

Stace- thanks girl!! some kinda friend eh?! ah well! I always thought he was kinda a looser anyways! hehehe 
hope your leggies dont get too sore hun!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

April 28th


Training: Shoulders/Traps/Hams

-seated db milt.
25/10(warmup), 35/11, 40/8, 40/7
-db lat raise
20/11, 20/10, 25/7-drop 15/8
-rev pec dec
70/12, 80/9, 80/8-drop 40/9
-db shrugs
70/10, 70/10, 75/7 
-ham press
140/11, 160/8, 160/6
-seated ham curls
120/9, 140/5, 120/8

*overall not a bad workout. gym has been sooo dead as of late. cant thrive off others energy!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Im sure you miss your old men friends  
Great workout, and I like it when there is fewer people.  That way they are not in my way, and looking at me while I go crazy haha


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Why dont you do BB shrugs?


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Its so funny how all the boyz drool over ya!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi AJ 
I miss reading your journal


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

Afternoon!!  been busy and long day so far at work.. slowed down now! its FINALLY SUNNY today!! I rollerbladed to work this morning!!  

PM- no Id rather work out alone on sundays rather then all those old men around! lol 
hmmmm I dont know why.. I have done them occasionally but I prefer dumbells  

Jillybean- what boyz???  I dont think Ive ever had a boy drool over me! lol

Ris- Hey you!!! how have YOU been????


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> Jillybean- what boyz???  I dont think Ive ever had a boy drool over me! lol




Silly girl!!  They do too!!  

Hope your having a great day hun!! Stay warm!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

OMG...the half naked man popped into your journal!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Just poppin' in to say hello!!! Glad your having a pretty sunny day!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

Evenin you beautiful girlies!!  
I have good news- I hope- might have a guy that wants my apt. in 2 weeks!  Ill know more tomarrow! say your prayers for me tonite! 

Andrea- haha no you stop being silly- I know what Im talkin bout!  
ohh yes I warmed up! cranked the heat at work and made more of that tea! Im an addict!  

Jodie- scary isn't it!!! this journal is rated G. gonna have to bump it up to R soon!!  

Stace- Hey girl!! how has your day been? I cant wait for tomarrow, supposed to be sunny again and I dont have to work!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

Guys drool over you. Trust me.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

I do 


LOL


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

April 29th


~Weights: rest

~AM: 
-25mins Sprints!  
.... I was a very happy girl it wasnt raining so I could get these in! 

~To Work:
-rollerbladed! 

~From Work: 
-rollerbladed!  
.....didnt feel like taking the bus!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

Ahhh, come on.  You mean you didnt want to sprint to work?


----------



## Cate (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Jen - thats great news about your apt!!! Ill keep my fingers crossed 

BTW--I sent you a PM when you get a sec


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 29, 2004)

Jen...although I don't think I've seen you in person...unfortunately....I have a sneaking suspicion I would drool....not over ya...but definately on myself

TRUST ME...guys like what they see!  Especially if you train at FX??  That's my "old" gym...and the guys there luv the chicks that train hard  BTW...is that where you train?  I thought someone said that once...could be worng...and not to worry...I'm not a stalker...lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> and not to worry...I'm not a stalker...lol




Thats what all stalkers say


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 30, 2004)

LMFAO....


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm sure Jen have many stalkers 

Thanks for you help last night Jen!!! How are you this morning...I am up way too early waiting for my couch deliverly!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey hottie 

How are you feeling today? Getting ready for a nice, relaxing weekend?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

Afternoon everyone!(already!!!)  This morning was SOO nice, I just got in a few ago. Its soo sunny and warm today!! I rollerbladed to and from the gym! I swear though the creepy people are coming out of their holes now and showin up in the gym!  

SF/Patrick- one word for you two...CRAZY!!!!  

Mono- sprint to work???  ummmm no thanks! thats just not possible! and are you dissin' me and my spriting?? 

FF- please no drooling in my journal.. manors please!  JK!! Thank you for the nice thoughts though! funny how I have seen you in person yet you have not seen me!!  
Oh and are you enjoying all the beautiful weather finally?!?!  

PM- well if someone was stalkin me Id like to know.. so if you hear... pass the word! lol 

Cate- Your very welcome, anytime! Still waiting on your couch?? gosh I thought it was coming yestarday or the day before? 

Jenny- Hey girl!! I am feeling great today, had soo much energy in the gym and then running errands! the sun and nice weather puts me in a good mood!  
no plans for the weekend yet- work so far. what about you??


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Nah, not dissin it... just challenging you...


----------



## Cate (Apr 30, 2004)

My couch came on Wed, but they could only get the loveseat down my stars (it's a sectional). Now they have to take it apart into 3 pieces and try again


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Morning hot stuff!! What's going on with the sublease? Have a super weekend hun- talk to you in a bit


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey honey!! You sound like your in an awesome mood!! Yeah Its sunny there!!! COOOOL!! ENJOY!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

Evening everyone! Hope you all had a wonderful day!!  

Mono- I dont take that challenge thanks!  my boss would probably fire me for coming into work all sweaty and unpresentable to customers! lol!! 

Cate- that sucks having to wait again for it! hope you get it fit inside soon!!  

Andrea- ummmm gosh I already answered those things earlier!!  
hoping that guy will take my place in a couple weeks! I know more tomarrow!! 

Stace- Thanks!!!  it was super nice here today!! couldnt believe it! hope you enjoyed the sun and your sunroof too!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Tell your boss to shut his piehole.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

April 30th 

~Weights: Back/Bi's

-bent over bb rows (90degree)
80/10(warmup), 100/11, 130/7, 130/7
-V bar cable rows
110/10, 120/8, 120/7
-Yates style bb rows
155/9, 175/5, 155/7
-nautilus pullovers
100/10, 110/9, 110/7
-cambered bar preacher curls
55/11, 65/9, 65/9
-db hammer curls
25/9, 25/8
-lying cable curls
45/10-drop 25/8

*overall not a bad workout. was feeling pretty strong today I guess. Back feels sore already tonite!  


~Cardio:
-Rollerblading TO and FROM gym!


----------



## Jill (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice workout. You strength is crazy girl!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

> -bent over bb rows (90degree)
> 80/10(warmup), 100/11, 130/7, 130/7
> -V bar cable rows
> 110/10, 120/8, 120/7
> ...



If you drop 1 of those rowing motions, you'll increase your strength on the other two quite a bit faster. And more weight = more tension = more lean mean jen machine.

Plus, it would rock if you were rowing 300+. I could tell all my imaginary friends I know a girl who rows 300+.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> OMG...the half naked man popped into your journal!


no....he's fully nekkid..thankfully, the frame is cut where it is....


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

> If you drop 1 of those rowing motions, you'll increase your strength on the other two quite a bit faster. And more weight = more tension = more lean mean jen machine.


Interesting. Would the same kind of thing apply to me? Because I always do some kind of back exercise, then my high-set/low-rep exercise, and then another light back exercise. Basically 3 total back movements, should I cut one out? 

BTW, everything is looking good Jen!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 1, 2004)

> Interesting. Would the same kind of thing apply to me? Because I always do some kind of back exercise, then my high-set/low-rep exercise, and then another light back exercise. Basically 3 total back movements, should I cut one out?



You know I'd happily redo your routine at the drop of a hat. But yes, you would do well to drop an exercise. You'd start BB rowing 400+ in 3 weeks.


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

Afternoon ya'll!  Hope everyones having a good day! ughhh Im stuck at work all day missing the nice weather!  
Im supposed to find out later tonite wether the guy is going to take my apt. or not in a week or so! I sure hope so!!!

Jillybean- thank you girl! I wish I felt the same!  

SF- me row 300??  who the heck do you think I am some beast? LOL 
hmmm so I should cut back a rowing? but then add in what? I always do 3-4 exercises for back. 

Burner- thank goodness eh! 

Mike-Thanks


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Aww, I'm sorry you're stuck at work AJ  Where do you work? Maybe you can enjoy your lunch break out in the sun 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you about the apartment


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

I wouldn't mind if Fit Freak was stalking me


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 1, 2004)

> SF- me row 300??  who the heck do you think I am some beast? LOL
> hmmm so I should cut back a rowing? but then add in what? I always do 3-4 exercises for back.



Don't add in anything. Go "balls out" on your first exercise and use the remaining sets to supplement. And you're not a beast. You're Jen. You rule and you can get to a 300 row quick.


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

Evenin gang!!!  Well I heard back from that guy about my apt. tonite. he said he'd tell me tomarrow morning after church!  but my friend was talking to him a bit more and she said shes sure hes going to take it...  that would SO make my day!! I eve started cleanin junk out today!  

Jenny- Thanks girl! work was productive for the mostpart today, so didnt make it go by too too long. I dont have lunch breaks or any breaks. I eat when no customers are there!  

Viv-  

SF- LOL!!! your silly too eh! Umm so would do you suggest. how many exercises then. 1 main rowing.. always use bb or deads? how many sets etc on other exercises? 
OH and just to add- I DO NOT want to gain muscle.. just to note that!


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

May 1st

~Weights: rest

~AM:
-25mins sprints!  

~PM
-Rollerbladed home from work!  

*my back is also pretty darn sore today! but biceps are the least bit sore?


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

I was following someone elses' back workout..and seeing as it is a huge body part...I like it.
I start with either SLDL or regular deads, (4 sets) then I do pull ups. (I either go for reps (see how few sets it takes me to reach 50..or 5 sets)
then drop to 4 sets of a rowing motion, the 3 sets of another pull-down type motion and another 3 sets of another rowing motion.
Those last two exercises, as SF said, are for more reps and different angle to kill the muscle.
My back got stronger and wider. I'd show recent pics to show..but I have had the worst time being consistant since December. (two jobs, full time GF)...


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 1, 2004)

Aside froma total change to Westside  I would recommend you do your back routine now, minus one rowing lift. And go heavier on the first exercise. More sets, slightly less reps and look to destroy yourself right out of the gates.

And don't worry, you're not going to become all humongous. These are all strength ideas.


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I DO NOT want to gain muscle.. just to note that!






It's always the girls who can add mass the easiest that say they dont want any more.  You'll come around, eventually... like Jodi did.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 1, 2004)

Wow Jen! I just looked at/skimmed ur journal 4 the very first time........  I???m learning a lot about you today!
 Seriously girl, I like idolize u! ur like what I want to become! One of those hot bodybuilder chicks that knows their way around in the gym, knows what and how to do it in a workout. And doesn???t put up with anybody???s shit, and gives every1 advice and helps them out w reaching their goals, that???s what ur doing as a moderator right?
 Whoa, I???m in total awe of u! and to think that ur younger than me!  You are an inspiration  *TO ME* ! And take that as a huge compliment, bc not a lot gets under My skin!


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I do
> 
> 
> LOL


Me too


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

don't tell j'bo...


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

I dont think she'd care.... she prolly drools over AJ too


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

HA!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 
> 
> It's always the girls who can add mass the easiest that say they dont want any more.  You'll come around, eventually... like Jodi did.


i want muscle! ima skinny lil twirp right now tho [when i cut down] i havent checked out jodi yet


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

G'Mornin Ya''ll!  just my luck this morning.. its cooler, drizly, foggy out.. missed all the nice weather working!  ahhh well. The gym was packed full of old scary men today, typical sunday!  

Burner- thanks for the advice! appreciate it. I never do SLDL on back day though, keep those for hammies, I do rom.deads for back, feel it much more there! Congrads on making that progress too! 

SF- Ok just had to clear that up, strength I want yes but with no more muscle gains! I can get rid of one of those rowing moves. so for the 2 following complementary back moves, what rep and set range should I aim for? 

Mono- I know it sounds crazy, but honest I have reached where I want to in terms of muscular development, I gain SUPER easy (I should have a genetic donation going on.. lol). IF my goals were to compete I would probably aim to gain more lean mass, but Im at the point now where Im comfortable with my size..  

Chiquita- Wow thanks girl, very very nice of you to say all those kind things!  you are simply FAR too nice!  
your doing very well yourself, keep up all your hard work and your reach your ultimate goal someday Im sure! 

Riss/Burner- you two are sill-IE!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

guess what........................... ...............
















 I'M MOVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
  :bounce:    

the guy decided to take my lease!!!  
WAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2004)

Congrats!

Where are you moving to??


----------



## Fit Freak (May 2, 2004)

Congrats on the apt Jen


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Moving?????????????/  sublease came in???  woohoo


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

woohoo! u go girl!  how exciting!

i wish i could move it seems ur a strong, independent woman!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

> strength I want yes but with no more muscle gains


Any reason for this Jen? Getting too big?


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

Thanks guys!  just called my parents.. getting a U-Haul for Friday!  

YM- moving to my daddys  

Mike- no not getting big anymore. I just dont want to gain anymore size.. Im quite comfortable where I am now..of course my back could defintly use more attention, otherwise Im a happy girl. I have no desire to compete in BB, therefore I see no need in trying to gain more lean mass, etc.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

yayyyy for the sublease!!!!!!!!!  im so glad for ya!!!!

another girl who puts on mass too easy.. sometimes i feel like the only one.. i really wanna be small and lean, not big and buff which is what my body seems to want


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> another girl who puts on mass too easy.. sometimes i feel like the only one.. i really wanna be small and lean, not big and buff which is what my body seems to want




well greeky thats ur personal preference, im w jen, i want my body the way Jen's is, i am workin hard to get there!

actually in the real world, our preference is very rare! so on this forum ur outnumbered 2:1. dont get upset


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 2, 2004)

> SF- Ok just had to clear that up, strength I want yes but with no more muscle gains! I can get rid of one of those rowing moves. so for the 2 following complementary back moves, what rep and set range should I aim for?



4-6 sets of 4-6 reps on the first exercise. Whatever you do now for the second exercise. And don't be afraid to go too heavy and only get 3 reps once in a while.


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

Viv- thanks girl! I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy I got the sublease!  
nanh girl I dont think your the only one that gains muscle easy.. look at Jodie and Jodi! they too both gain fairly easy! all depends on genetics and body type really. 

Chiq- thanks! you just keep working hard and you'll get there.. I certainly have not obtained anything that no other woman has.. especially here at IM, many inspirtational woman here to me!  

SF- Ohhh I am by far not afraid to only hit minimal reps on lifts. I was lifting that way last summer for a bit. Thanks for the advice!  Im working on putting together a new routine, I may come to you for some advice as well.


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

May 2nd


~Weights: Chest/Tri's

-flat db bench
25/10(warmup), 40/11, 45/7, 45/6
-flat db flys
25/11, 30/8, 30/8
-unassited dips 
bw/14, bw/11, bw/10 *
-close grip bench
95/11, 105/8, 105/7
-standing overhead db ext.
45/10, 50/7, 50/7
-v bar pushdowns
60/9, 60/8 drop-30/9

*hah sudden burst of energy on that first set of dips!  still no belt er chains


----------



## Monolith (May 2, 2004)

Did you try kickin up the 50's again today?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 2, 2004)

> SF- Ohhh I am by far not afraid to only hit minimal reps on lifts. I was lifting that way last summer for a bit. Thanks for the advice!  Im working on putting together a new routine, I may come to you for some advice as well.



Wanna be Monstar-like? I will transform you.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

Goooooooooooddddddddddd Morning!!  blah what a rainy dreary bad hair day! lol! the walk to and from the gym was not the least bit pleasant... and the walk home was slow.. totally kicked my ass on leggie workout this morning!  

Mono- I tried to "push press" them sort up and then move back with them as Patrick suggested.... but Im such a freaklin weaklin!   Ill get it someday I guess..........

SF- ummmmmmmmm  I dont want to be a Monstar-I dont want to be big like Mike! (no offense to you Mike)  strong like- yah I could defintly deal with that.


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

Glad that your appt got sub-leased!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

JEN!! YEAH!! I'm SO happy For you sweetie!!! That's great you got your sub lease!!!!    

Awesome workouts this past weekend girl!!

Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

Jiillybean/Stace- Thank you sooo much girls!!!   Im one very happy lil girl right now!! I was packing all this evening!! 
my boss also told me that hes going to start the new guy at work tomarrow, so I dont have to work  more packing time for me then!


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

May 3rd


~Weights: Quads/Calves/Abs

-bb squats (ATF style) 
135/10(warmup), 185/10, 205/6, 215/4, 215/4 *
-db plie squats
65/9, 65/10, 70/8
-walking lunges
..4 rounds of gym perimeter  
-leg extensions
140/8, 160/5, 160/4, 170/3 **
-standing calf raise
380/8, 400/6, 400/6, 420/5
-seated calf raise
115/7, 115/6
-decline crunches
... 4 sets
-cable crunches
...4 sets.. 

* those babies were sooo hard today!! a couple last reps I wasnt sure if I was going to be able to get myself back up!  
** the last rep on all those leg. ext were held until I couldnt stand the burn anymore.  
->overall great leggie workout! I sweat soo bad!! I dont know if it was the heat in there or what! my walk home was slower than norm.. pretty turtle paced!


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

215x4!  Those are AWESOME ATF squats, Jen!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jiillybean/Stace- Thank you sooo much girls!!!   Im one very happy lil girl right now!! I was packing all this evening!!
> my boss also told me that hes going to start the new guy at work tomarrow, so I dont have to work  more packing time for me then!


 congratulations baby!
*ooh guess what?!(sorry2talk about me, but u do read my journal sometimes!) anyway
I had the BEST day! workout n all! it went: therapy,gym,desk4AN awesome post, thats really loooong! eating meanwhile of course, my attentions spent so im readin every1s/checkin email
but yay!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

We should get married. We would have kids with ungodly knowledge and strength and we could write into their contracts that we get X amount. 

Great session Jen, your strength is awesome.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> We should get married. We would have kids with ungodly knowledge and strength and we could write into their contracts that we get X amount.
> 
> Great session Jen, your strength is awesome.



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 that is so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!
im hopin thatll happen2me w some1! but 
*damn it prolly wont Now!*
*turns and blushes*

 Gmornin Jenny!
Top'O da Mornin to ya!     *TRIES to pull off an irish accent*

*still workin "on that Special Post"


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2004)

hi jen ! 
lots going on in here ! good work !


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!!  ok well almost noon here! Its cold, foggy, rainy here again today!  
my leggies and butt are SO incredibly sore today!! getting out of bed was a task!  wanted to do sprints but weather wasnt being co-operative and I dont think my lower body is agreeing with them today! but I did lots of pilates!  
got lots of packing done too this morning! things are lookin bare in my apartment! come on thursday!! 

Mono- thank you! wasnt too bad, but I really didnt think I was going to get back up, thought I was going to have to bail from that weight!  

Chiq- Thank you! you are soooo silly girl! Im glad you had a great day yestarday!! 

SF- Thanks! and ummm I dont think Im ready to commit or kiddies.... I killed my house plant..  

Gary- Hey!!! merci!! How are you??


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

hahahahah!!!! no kiddies for me either!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Are you taking your fish with you Jen?


----------



## Stacey (May 4, 2004)

AWESOME LEG WORKOUT JEN!!!

Your soooooooooooo STRONG!!! 

Sowwwy it's raining.. I think we switched--its bright & Sunny here!--but I'm stuck indoors!


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

Evenin you beauties!  had a good day- talked with a friend a bit more on the yakity-yak line!  got tons of packing done early this morning and tonite. Its funny how fast you can collect alota junk living on your own!! Ive made quite a few trips to the dumpster today!  

Viv- kiddies someday- just not now.. need a daddy for a kiddy anyways! gonna take lotsa years to find one! LOL

Andrea- yeah girl Im gonna take the fishie! still dont have a name for him! remind me to clean his tank thingy before I leave!  

Stace- aww thanks!!  I am SOOO sore today is unbelievable!!  
ahh shucks send some sun my way! I hope that you are enjoying it!!


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

May 4th


~Weights: rest

~A.M:
-35mins pilates  

...I soooo wanted to sprint today, but considering it was raining and my legs feel paralized as is, I thought it best to give em a rest. 
my chest is still reallyyy sore from sunday too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

Name him 'Vicious'. Especially if he isn't and doesn't look vicious. And when people ask what you named your fish, say it with fear in your voice as if there's some evil, dark side to your fish.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

Awww shucks, u guys just reminded me of this guy I was seeing last summer.  He was trying to win me a fish at the boardwalk and I ended up winning HIM one.. He named it blue.. which was also his nickname for me (cuz my eyes are blue) 

He turned out to be an asshole..


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Morning babes!! Where are you at???????????????? I'm bored as hell, call me when you get home!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

Afternoon (already)  What a morning! had a TON to do.. workout, errands, go here go there. bus here, walk there. blah blah blah. Much had to be done before I move tomarrow!!  cant wait!!! my packing is coming along good, not too much more to be done I dont think. 

SF- ummmm he doesnt look vicous though! he's some fishy tropical kind!  he's boring too, barely swims! just blows a buncha bubbles! 

Viv- ahhhh thats cute you won HIM the fish!! too bad he was an ass!!  

ANdrea- haha girlie Ima talking to you now!  Ill give ya a call after you get back from the Y girl!


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

May 5th


~Weights: Shoulders/Traps

-standing bb press 
50/10(warmup), 80/9, 90/5, 90/4, 80/8 
-bb upright rows
80/8, 90/6, 90/6
-db lat raise
20/10, 25/7-drop 15/10
-rev.pec dec
70/9, 70/8
-db shrugs
70/10, 75/7, 80/5 
-bent over lat raise
20/11, 20/9

*not a bad workout, kept it fast paced with minimal RI's. strength wasn't where I wanted it to be on the standing bb press  but whatever, Im bout ready for a total change in routine and all.. might surprise ya'll someday!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 5, 2004)

A total routine change?

I'm so excited I could squirt!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Please don't


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> but whatever, Im bout ready for a total change in routine and all.. might surprise ya'll someday!


Come on AJ..... shock that bod up!!


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!!!  :bounce: I was up bright and early this morning- got my sprints in, finsihing my final packing, and waiting for my parents to get here this afternoon with the U-Haul!!  

SF- LOL!!!  please no squirtin in my journal!  

Riss- ohhh 'shes in for a shockin alright!


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Riss- ohhh 'shes in for a shockin alright!


 Have fun with your move


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Morning hottie!! Get that laundry done    Have a safe trip home too hun!


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

WHEPH!!! everythings all done and ALL packed... cept' this darn computer!!  Time to disconnect this baby and pack it away too! parents should be here in less than an hour!  
next time I write I will be at daddy's! 

RIss- Thanks! 

Andrea- got all my laundry done girl.. too darn much I swear! Im going to unplug my compluter and call YOU until my parents get here!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Be extra careful hun!!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Drive safely


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

YAY hope you get your computer set up quickly!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Jen- where are you???????????    I tried to call last night- call me when you read this!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

Good luck with the move Jen, keep us informed! 

So you're changing gyms now, right?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Jen made it home safe and sound!  She should be on-line sometime later on.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

HEY EVERYONE!!!  
as Andrea said I made it home safe and sound at near 1am!!!  LONG drive! but daddys got a heavy foot!  I slept for a lil while after dark... got a ton of UNpackin left to be done! 

Mike- my new gym- well its going to be a home gym for 3 days a week and the other day, or maybe another will be at my old gym in town.. nearest gym is an hour drive ONE way.  

Andrea- Im goin to give ya a call again before you leave work!


----------



## Fit Freak (May 7, 2004)

1 hr drive....damn....that sucks  Are you living in Truro now...cause if so I thought they had a gym

Glad to hear things worked out for ya with the sublet and all!


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

Glad you made it home safe and sound, Jen! 

What kind of equipment have you got at your house?


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

FF, no no no  I am WAY farther then Truro... ten hours from Halifax now.. you know Mt. Carelton?? Im 20mins from there... you can just imagine the area I'm in.. mountains galore!  tons of sporting here, thats how come I grew up fly fishing and hunting! haha I am a true HILLBILLY!  
and I owe YOU a BIG thanks for suggesting to make an advertisment in the Herald!!   it worked! Merci Beaucoup! 


MOST of my stuff is unpacked. my room is so much smaller then what I am used to.. had a hard time putting things in places.. AND I dont have a freakin closet!! a dresser! I have NEVER had a dresser in all my life!  I hate folding my clothes!  
tryed to talk my daddy into letting me dig my Kayak out tonite and heading down the river but he wasnt keen on the idea yet... Ill twist his arm before tomarrow!


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Never had a dresser?  Dang.. I have a closet and a dresser! 

I didnt know you knew how to kayak, thats so cool.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Glad you made it home safe and sound, Jen!
> 
> What kind of equipment have you got at your house?




Thanks Mono!!  
I have equipment from back when I was 15..  so not NEAR enough weights at all!  I have dumbells, cambered bar, small barbell, bench(move to incline). ummmm thats it. going to buy a squating rack, olympic sized barbell, buncha plates, more dumbells... and I think thats about it!  dont need any machines or cables, I can make do without 





> Never had a dresser? Dang.. I have a closet and a dresser!
> 
> I didnt know you knew how to kayak, thats so cool.



haha well my closet always had shelving in it if I need it for my underwear and things that needed folding!  

HELL YEAH!!!  I've been kayaking since I was 7 or 8. bought my own when I was 11. I  it!!


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Thanks Mono!!
> I have equipment from back when I was 15..  so not NEAR enough weights at all!  I have dumbells, cambered bar, small barbell, bench(move to incline). ummmm thats it. going to buy a squating rack, olympic sized barbell, buncha plates, more dumbells... and I think thats about it!  dont need any machines or cables, I can make do without



lmao, sounds like a fun shopping trip


----------



## Fit Freak (May 7, 2004)

Jen...the Herald always works

Wow...I am imagining the area now...I had no idea that's where you were headed to...at least the timing is nice...you'll enjoy the "outdoors" in the smmer for sure.  I laugh at the "hillbilly" comment...I'm actually from the South Shore...couple hours outside Halifax..POPULATION...oooooo...5000 people...lol

Anyway...enjoy your summer...nice to see you're still posting  BTW...kayaking...I'm SOOO jealous!


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> haha well my closet always had shelving in it if I need it for my underwear and things that needed folding!
> 
> HELL YEAH!!!  I've been kayaking since I was 7 or 8. bought my own when I was 11. I  it!!



I have been a few times, on some small lakes up in the Uintas(Mtns in Utah).  But I really want to get better and go to southern Utah and do the Colorado river rapids.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

Mono- fun indeed!  it'll be a workout in itself just haulin it all out of the store!  

FF- Thank you!  you enjoy your summer as well! sounds like your very excited with it.. did you start at the infirmiry yet? 
LOL... 5000 is supposed to be small? my hometown is population 800!!  where I am now.... very very very minimal! Halifax was HUGE to me! lol!! 

PM- now THAT would be AWESOME wild time on the Colorado river rapids!!  I would LOVE to do something like that someday!! ohhhh.. I will! haha I'll write it on my list of things to do!


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

May 6th

~Weights: rest

~AM: 
25mins Sprints!  


---------------------------------------------------------------------

May 7th

~Weights: rest (again   ) -except unpackin U-haul 

~P.M
1 hour Powerwalk (with my mom)  

*Abs: 
-ball crunches
-ball twists
-reverse crunches
-Planks (owwwiiee!!)


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

A list of things to do?  LOL  I have a list of places to visit 

So what are you going to do now that your back home?


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

Afternoon!!  its sooo sunny here today!! but windy and cool- it was 20F here last nite!!  
I learned how to DIRTBIKE this morning!!!  it was a riot!! had a great time! got real muddy! 

PM- my things to do list is also places to visit  
what am I going to do? find work, begin my studies, enjoy the change in enviroment and spending a lil time with my parents since I seen them all of twice in the past 8 months.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

20 degree 

I won't even tell you the weather here.  Don't want to rub it in


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2004)

Im glad you are happy being home with your family. Have you found a gym to train at? WHat type of job will you be looking for?


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

Jodi- its ok.. Im not jealous.. I know warm weather is coming. it was 85 here last week (of course when I wasnt here). just some flukes in the temp's right now!  I sure could use some tanning weather though! 

Jillybean- Thank you!  found a gym? well the closest one is an hour away.. so Im upgrading my current weights I have here already(not NEAR enough weights)  but I can still train at my old gym in my hometown 2X week. 
right now I have a few options for jobs(since its such a SMALL community), either waitressing down at this bar-will have to speak all french!  OR working down at the convience store OR caring for this older woman(5days/week-just cleaning, cookin for her) OR councelling at a Science outdoor wilderness camp for a couple weeks.   not sure what one I will get. it probably wont be a long period job really.. as Im traveling to Texas in late June and then to NC me thinks!


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2004)

85 WOW!  That is nice for this time of year.  I hope you get  you're tanning weather soon.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Decisions decisions 

How much cardio do u do per week girl?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 8, 2004)

Jenn...800...yikes...that IS small

I'm in clinical now...doing labs and stuff...hit the Infirmiry on FRIDAY...I'm excited...but it's a lot of work since we do a 40 hour week PLUS assignments, papers, and tests over and above it...ah well...all worth it

I would take the job helping the elder...things like that are VERY rewarding...IMO anyway.  

ANd as for the weather you're not missing anything in Halifax...still FREEZING here....I have never seen it like this before  AT least you have travelling to look forward to...Texas and NC in late spring will be perfect!


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

G'Evenin!!  I had an AWESOME fun day!!  learned how to dirtbike, then went out "muddin"  Went fishing and got a bunch of trout! had a huge feast of them for supper with fiddleheads!  


Jodi- Thank you! I hope soo to!! 

Viv- I dont really base on certain amounts of cardio. normally I dont do much-well in the winter- when I was preparing for comp I was only doing 1day/week!  but with the warmer weather I a sprinting junkie, and I tend to walk much more. 

FF- your right its small!!! 
you sound VERY busy!!  as long as your enjoying it, thats all that matters!  I feel the same about workin for the elder woman, much more appreciation can be learned and whatnot from that job... working in some store or waitressing again doesnt spark much of my interest. all depends on who hires me!
I can't wait to travel!! Halifax was WARM when I left compared to here now!! Had to build a fire in the wood fireplace tonite!!


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

May 8th


~Weights: rest 
..I am soooooo cravin a gym or weights workout right now! hopefully tomarrow I can get back into the groove! 

~A.M:
-1hr Powerwalk (w/ my mom)


~P.M: 
-Plyometrics supersets(3 sets each) 

*1) Jump rope / Shuttle runs
*2) Side-to-Side lateral jump / handclap pushups
*3) Box jump sprints / Criss crosses

...this totally kicked my ass!


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2004)

Whats a fiddlehead?


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2004)

Hey honey!! You sound so happy to be home!! I'm so happy for you! Good Luck finding a job! Your day in the mud and fishing sounds like a blast..sounds like you were in Texas..haha!!  

Take care!


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

Morning!!  

Stace- aww thanks girl!!  I did have a fun day yestarday!! you guys go muddin down there? awesome!! let me guess, there are snakes in the mud too!  
you have a super day too!!

Jillybean- a fiddlehead?  you dont know what them are? hmm guess its just us Maritimer's delicacy! its basically a wild fern, but you pick it when its young-all coiled up-do we call them fiddleheads!  SOOOOOOOOOO yummy!!!  I ate a ton last nite! 
here is a fiddlehead:


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

Just had to say hi  !  
Have a great day !


----------



## Fit Freak (May 9, 2004)

Jenn....you're right on the fiddleheds...it's a Maritime thing....not even other Cdns have a clue...guess we're special


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Fern???  Okay, tell me it tastes like chicken......


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

GOOD EVENING!!!  had a SUPER day again!! I suckered daddy into getting my Kayak out today!  it was soo windy on the water! but fun nevertheless! 

Gary- Hey to you too!!  thanks! hope you are having a super day too! 

FF- I consider us LUCKY!!  I LOVE my fiddleheads! I ate another huge feast of them tonite with 10oz. SALMON!!  mmmmm soooo good! 

Tam- umm no it doesnt taste like chicken!!  its not a birdie!! its a plant. tastes like....... umm.... a fiddlehead!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

Fiddlehead sounds like an insult to me..

"Hey Fiddlehead, what the heck are you doin?"

"Stop bein such a fiddlehead!"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Well what does it taste like then?  Asparagus, eggplant???  What??   Can I get them here?  I'd like to try one?  Do you eat it raw, do you grill it, cook it, boil it.........I'm intrigued


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

ummm Viv your a riot!!----er fiddlehead!  

Tam- ummm I dont think you can get them there! my daddy send a cooler of them fresh to my sister last spring!  express. it was god awful pricy!  
Ive ate them raw- stupid tummy ache! 
I boil er steam them... ummmm I cant compare it to another veggie  it just has its own taste!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

JenJen I have a question.. how long do you have to eliminate possibly allergenic foods before you reintroduce them to see if you're allergic?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> GOOD EVENING!!!  had a SUPER day again!! I suckered daddy into getting my Kayak out today!  it was soo windy on the water! but fun nevertheless!



did you tackle the rapids??


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

RISE AND SHINE!!!  

Viv- I would allow 2-3 weeks without the possible allergenic substance, then re-introduce it and see how you respond.  

myCAT- a few, the river is SO high right now theres not as many rapid areas, but its real fast waters.


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

May 9th


~Weights: rest
..another day, however Im back at it today, got things more setup. I guess you can call this my lil "rest" period that some take every so often. this has been the first straight 4 days that I havent lifted, in well.. ahh a couple years at least!  

~A.M:
-40min Powerwalk(w/my mom) 

~P.M:
--1hr45mins Kayaking


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

Morning Fiddlehead  !! 

Sounds like you had an awesome weekend!! Kayaking- lucky girl, I've never been but now I wanna go  !! The power walks with your mom sound great, I'm trying so hard to get my mom to do something, anything!!

Yummy- Salmon!!    I love it    Call me later if you get a chance hun!


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

Andrea!  you fiddlehead!  look what Viv started! haha

we will go kayakin someday if you ever make it this far east!  

my mom's been trying to get ahold of herself a bit more lately, walking everyday, so I decided to make it more enjoyable for her and join her. and shes trying to eat healthier, etc. Im proud of her making those small changes...its taken a long time to twist her leg! lol 

Ill defintly give you a call in a bit girl!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

How do u know if you're allergic if say your allergic reaction is a slow one that builds up as opposed to an immediate strong one? 

Hahaha! Fiddlehead! 

Yeah I got my mom to join the gym back in December and she's been working out at least 3-4x a week (1hr or more each time), and she says she's been tryin to eat less and pick better choices, but she hasn't lost a single pound and her clothes don't fit any better and she's feeling discouraged.. I dunno what to tell her!


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2004)

Hey girlie!! Fiddlehead! You guys are cracking me up!!!

Yep We go mudding down here-- I never see snakes though. I haven't been mudding in YEARS. Its fun though!

Have a great day girlie!!! Sounds like your just having a blast back at home!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

JEN...................................................... Where ARE you???????


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

Viv- example? 
its good to hear that your mother got in to the gym! I guess somehow you will have to tell her she needs to make better choices nutritionally to see changes, remind her how important diet is!  

Stace- Thanks!!  I am having a good time! much needed. 
how often do you see snakes?? Im kinda worried about them when I visit! lol!  

ANDREA- GIRL!! omg Im soooo sorry I never got a chance to call today!!  my mom asked me to go get groceries with her and it turned into an all afternoon visiting time with some of her friends!  (she needs to tell me these things before she goes!!). Ill defintly without a doubt call you tomarrow hun! I am soo sorry!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

I used to have a pet rattle snake   I had to umm... "get rid" of him.  I had nightmares that he would get out of the aquarium.

Depending where you go(un-populated areas), you will always run into snakes in the desert.


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

I would have night and DAYmares!!!!  

Im just going to wear waiters to my chest and have a poking stick to protect myself!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

No poking stick! 
If you leave them alone, usually they dont bother people.  Its when they get stepped on is when they bite.  Just be careful, and watch where you walk


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I used to have a pet rattle snake   I had to umm... "get rid" of him.  I had nightmares that he would get out of the aquarium.
> 
> Depending where you go(un-populated areas), you will always run into snakes in the desert.



a pet rattler? 

ive got a pet boa right now... and he can get a little "grumpy" at times.  id hate to have a grumpy rattler on my hands.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Well, I never took him out.  I had him in a 55gal tank.  I would feed him "pinkies" from the pet store.


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

May 10th

~Weights: 


- Bench Press:
95/3
95/3
115/3
115/3
115/3
135/1
135/1
145/1

- Lying 1arm tri extension
20/10
25/8
25/8

- Bent over bb rows (90deg.)
145/5
145/5
145/5
155/3

- Push Press
85/9
95/7
95/8


...........hmmm what is this?!?   


~Abs(first thing in morning)
-froggy crunches
-obliq. crunches
-reverse. cruches
* did these in Trisets (3 rounds)- owe.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

Whoa Jen!  You werent kidding when you said a whole new routine was in the works!

Also:  HOLY SHIT YOU CAN BENCH A LOT!!


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

nope, wasnt kidding. I guess you can calll today my attempt at ME bench day!  
this is a whole new learning experience for me!  

ughhh when I bench 200 you can tell me I bench alot!


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> nope, wasnt kidding. I guess you can calll today my attempt at ME bench day!
> this is a whole new learning experience for me!
> 
> ughhh when I bench 200 you can tell me I bench alot!



200 

You gonna try using any of SF's techniques?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Morning Hottie!!! Missed you yesterday  !! Hope your having a great day so far, it's in the 80's here today, but of course my ass is stuck behind a desk!!! So not fair!  Talk to you later gater!


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2004)

Wow Jen ! 

That is a different workout . What do you call it ? LOL  Be nice !


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jen!! WOW You bench a Lot!!! 
nope--I NEVER see Snakes! I have seen 2 my entire life I don't live in a snaky area though! I don't know where they hide.

Awesome workout!! How are the parents? I bet they are SO happy you are home!!

Take care babe! I'm swamped at work- SUKS! But wanted to say HOLA!


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Snakes?  Haven't seen those in awhile.  More int he pet stores.

Its raining here!  ick

Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

Oh.....my......

<-- morhps into jen's free online pt assistant.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

> - Bench Press:
> 95/3
> 95/3
> 115/3
> ...



Don't linger at the same weight. Go from 95 to 115 to 135 to 145. If you need a few more warmup sets, start with 45 for 3-5 reps. So it would ideally look something like this:

95/3
115/3
135/1
145/1



> - Lying 1arm tri extension
> 20/10
> 25/8
> 25/8



Excellent.



> - Bent over bb rows (90deg.)
> 145/5
> 145/5
> 145/5
> 155/3



Only thing I would change is moving this to your last exercise, after the push press.



> - Push Press
> 85/9
> 95/7
> 95/8



Perfect. Just move it up one like I mentioned above. 



> ~Abs(first thing in morning)
> -froggy crunches
> -obliq. crunches
> -reverse. cruches
> * did these in Trisets (3 rounds)- owe.



Do abs on your Squat/Deadlift days. Also, we want to go over the form you're using on squats. Generally with a powerlifting mindset, you want to go wide and put the emphasis on your posterior, and that will be a whole new world for you.

Looking good so far, though.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

Some stuff on form for squatting. I'll try to clear up any confusingness. 

http://www.testosterone.net/html/body_120squat.html


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

AFTERNOON!!  
holy smokes what a busy morning!!! going kayaking very shortly I think! 

Mono- I am not kidding, that is my goal!  
and perhaps.

Andrea- girlie send me some of that weather would ya!! its windy and cool here!  where ya at anyways? not replyin babes! 

Gary- indeed it is, I was in dying need of a change. Westside style training pretty much, still learning.. prob stick with that for a while. want to get more into OLY style lifting someday. 

Stace- Thanks!  ahhh I hope your day gets better!! relax some tonite at home! thank goodness you have not seen many snakes! I was gettin pretty worried about them! LOL! 
my parents are glad that Im home, someone else to do more chores! haha

Jodie- Hey woman!!! how are you doing today?? Im sorry its rainin, at least its warmer then here!  

SF- lol!  
THANK YOU!!! need you to keep checkin my workouts! Ill prob ask a ton more questions! 
-Im going to start a new journal.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 13, 2004)

hey babe!
 ur doin really great! sorry if i ever said anything inappropriate in here


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 13, 2004)

Hi Atherjen, Youve been helping me out so much, so I thought Id come in and say hi 

WOW  you could kick me and Id die!  Just looked at your gallery and you have ridiculous arms and legs. Do you have any before pics? And how long did it take you to get your body looking the way you wanted it to since you first started?


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

Heya girls!! I started a new journal btw!  just so you can read that one instead of this old one!  

Emma- thank you so much!
kick? haha I dont kick! I couldnt even plan soccer!! 
my body is still not where I want it  well I shouldnt say Im not happy, just want improvment in the back, tri's. Im training more strength orientated now.  (journal- "lil girl...BIG goals" ) 
Im 19 now. training 4.5years so far. before pics.. hmm I could see how far back I have some pics!


----------

